# Any Stern Fans on this Forum?



## kaseycamille

Always wondering if there are any comrades on the boards I watch...


----------



## hvsteve1

I thought this was an *adult *and solo board.


----------



## PhillipV

I've been a Stern fan since he came to Philadelphia on WYSP... now on Sirius.  Hey now!!


----------



## carouselgirl

As a woman, hate to admit it...I'm a fan.


----------



## kaseycamille

carouselgirl said:


> As a woman, hate to admit it...I'm a fan.



Awesome! I'm also a woman and I listen every day 

Hey now!


----------



## CinRell

I *love* him!!!


----------



## kaseycamille

Love to hear people that... "get the show" 

Awesome!


----------



## eaj1228

I call him Uncle Howard since it feels like he is a part of the family.  I am a 24 year old female and I still live at home with my dad and brother.  We have Howard TV and I have Sirius in my car.  I love him!!  The one drawback of being a fan is I worry about Artie all the time.


----------



## kaseycamille

eaj1228 said:


> I call him Uncle Howard since it feels like he is a part of the family.  I am a 24 year old female and I still live at home with my dad and brother.  We have Howard TV and I have Sirius in my car.  I love him!!  The one drawback of being a fan is I worry about Artie all the time.



I feel the same way... part of the family. I'm so upset because, with my cable company, I can't get Howard TV  But I listen to Howard 100 and 101 practically all day  

I seriously get upset when I think that he might not re-sign! What will we do?!

WAAAAH!!


----------



## goofeyken

Huge fan out here in Oklahoma.   We never got him out here so I had to download the show illegally for years until he moved to Sirius.   Daily listener, my radio is on 100 + 101 pretty much all day.


----------



## eaj1228

kaseycamille said:


> I feel the same way... part of the family. I'm so upset because, with my cable company, I can't get Howard TV  But I listen to Howard 100 and 101 practically all day
> 
> I seriously get upset when I think that he might not re-sign! What will we do?!
> 
> WAAAAH!!



I think he will re-sign but will probably switch to afternoons and have an even lighter schedule.  I think he will have either more vacation days or work tuesday-thursday.  I think he has hinted at this several times.  I also think that he will re-sign because he is very concerned about some of the staffers like J.D. finding a new job.


----------



## maddhatir

Hey Nowwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! Female Stern fan since the late '80s! And PROUD to admit it!

Got my Sirius boombox before Howard's first broadcast.
.......... Hmmmm- problem. We were going to be in Mexico for his very first day on satellite- so we packed our boombox and brought it along! OK- So I had to hang the antenna off the balcony of the hotel- but I got to hear Howard on his first day!


----------



## tangiblehope

I'm a fan too! Makes my commute to and from work that much better


----------



## airhead

Hey now! Big fan since the beginning. Can't imagine not starting my day off with Howard and the gang.


----------



## kaseycamille

So glad to see so many super fans on this board! 

Gonna miss Howard and the gang next week; but there should be some good specials...

Peace and love, peace and love.


----------



## goofeyken

The next 6 weeks are rough as a fan, not many live shows     Glad Bubba is there as a back up.


----------



## airhead

eaj1228 said:


> I think he will re-sign but will probably switch to afternoons and have an even lighter schedule.  I think he will have either more vacation days or work tuesday-thursday.  I think he has hinted at this several times.  I also think that he will re-sign because he is very concerned about some of the staffers like J.D. finding a new job.



Yeah,I think he will re-sign too.


----------



## maddhatir

For some WEIRD reason, I cannot listen to repeats or "specials". 

If it is not live, I can't listen.  Don't know why.


----------



## goofeyken

maddhatir said:


> For some WEIRD reason, I cannot listen to repeats or "specials".
> 
> If it is not live, I can't listen.  Don't know why.




I feel the same way.  I've heard most of the stuff on the specials 100 times.


----------



## maddhatir

goofeyken said:


> I feel the same way.  I've heard most of the stuff on the specials 100 times.



And, I do not find their "bits" very entertaining. I find the everyday banter more hilarious than things they take time to put together. I can just PMSL at the news or something corny that Howard happens to say

I crack up when Artie does the impression of Jeff the Vomit guy "Is it me? Am *I* the crazy one?"


----------



## carouselgirl

I love it when they just talk.  Howard trying to convince Robin not to go to Guatemala was soooo funny.  

What do you guys really feel about Sal and his wife?  I think its all an act.


----------



## maddhatir

I have to confess, I have not listened for a  few months. I do that sometimes, but I always come back and catch right up!

What is going on with Sal and his wife- same ole' same ole'?? Or is he finally leaving Christine for Richard Christie?


----------



## TortugaDave

Bah bah booie!


----------



## twokids0204

Baba Booey

Big stern Fan here in Toronto


----------



## twokids0204

I also saw Artie here in Toronto...

Took this pic from the balcony.


----------



## anthonut

When did you see Artie? Still looks pretty big in that pic, didn't know if that was before he started shedding some of his subutex weight.


----------



## JPS439

King of all Vacations!

I like listening to stern during the morning commute, however "and we're back with the Jack and Rod show" mean switch to another channel


----------



## twokids0204

anthonut said:


> When did you see Artie? Still looks pretty big in that pic, didn't know if that was before he started shedding some of his subutex weight.



November 2008 - it was the week before Too Fat To Fish came out.


----------



## kaseycamille

So glad they're back!

Christmas parties, secret santa, box parties, Sal-banning....my favorite time of year


----------



## andrews_dad

as soon as i drop off the kid at daycare i switch from kid's bop to howard 100.  i love artie and worry about that goof.   but i really can't stand ronnie the limo driver.  ralph always sorta annoyed me, too.


----------



## maddhatir

andrews_dad said:


> as soon as i drop off the kid at daycare i switch from kid's bop to howard 100.  i love artie and worry about that goof.   but i really can't stand ronnie the limo driver.  ralph always sorta annoyed me, too.



Do you know what I do? I get up after 6am- so at 9am (EST) I turn on the West Coast feed on 101 so not to miss a second!!

OMG- I know people say this all the time about Howard- but he is such a wuss in his music taste!!! He is talking about Lady Gaga, Kelly Clarkson-  poor guy.


----------



## bumble

OMG. I've lurked on these boards for some time and this is what gets me to post?? Huge Howard fan!

Baba booey to ya all.


----------



## eaj1228

I am watching Howard TV right now and I am practically dying of laughter because Sal is talking about his love of Gary's wife.  I missed most of the show this week and I am so glad I caught this segment.


----------



## eaj1228

andrews_dad said:


> as soon as i drop off the kid at daycare i switch from kid's bop to howard 100.  i love artie and worry about that goof.   but i really can't stand ronnie the limo driver.  ralph always sorta annoyed me, too.



I can't stand Ronnie too.  He really needs to be taken down a few pegs.  

The one thing that annoys me about ralph is how he would call in with his two cents about a bit or staff argument that took place hours ago or he wants to get caught up on something because he missed the first half of the show.  It totally breaks up the flow of the show.  I don't think it happens so much anymore.


----------



## Stitch2007

I've been a fan of Howard since he had the Channel 9 show when I was 12 years old.  That's where I first learned of him.


----------



## anthonut

You know you are a hardcore Stern fan when you look at one of the threads on this board titled "Rollcall!! No ChitChat" and start saying, "It's the Roll Call, It's the Roll Call, It's the Roll Call!"


----------



## kaseycamille

anthonut said:


> You know you are a hardcore Stern fan when you look at one of the threads on this board titled "Rollcall!! No ChitChat" and start saying, "It's the Roll Call, It's the Roll Call, It's the Roll Call!"



Oh my god, I love The Roll Call. It is SO CHEESY which makes it so funny to hear them begrudgingly doing it 

Too bad Artie wasn't there today to join in... Sick, depressed, on heroin, drinking....I can't even venture a guess anymore. 

It was hilarious when "Artie" called in today and it was his wheeze. Hate to laugh at the guy, but  man that was funny!


----------



## kaseycamille

bumble said:


> OMG. I've lurked on these boards for some time and this is what gets me to post?? Huge Howard fan!
> 
> Baba booey to ya all.



I'm the same way, bumble. I think I had made 0.0 posts on this site after lurking for years. Just started this thread out of pure curiosity. Glad I did! People don't tend to talk about being a Stern fan unfortunately.


----------



## twokids0204

I am Dr. Remulak... I am Dr. Remulak... I am Dr. Remulak... I am Dr. Remulak... I am Dr. Remulak.


----------



## maddhatir

kaseycamille said:


> I'm the same way, bumble. I think I had made 0.0 posts on this site after lurking for years. Just started this thread out of pure curiosity. Glad I did! *People don't tend to talk about being a Stern fan unfortunately*.



Geez- I am a total outcast on the Dis! I am a chica- I am a death/black/hardcore metal fan- AND love Howard Stern! But people that know me here know that I am a sweetie! ......OK, so, most of the time I am 

I love the way people turn their noses up at Howard like he is the scum of the earth, degrading women (I can't stand the pigs that are on his show BTW- they are degrading themselves) and all that BS. Ummm- hello- who is it that we see in the news lately for cheating on his wife, possibly driving drunk etc etc- yes America's "role model", Tiger Woods.  That is the way it goes. _Forgive and forget_! 

Howard is a pu$$y cat and if you don't watch or listen regularly, you should not have an opinion

...........just MHO!


----------



## pamjb

Another 20 year plus Stern fan here.  My old boss used to laugh at me, because every time we moved to a different area of our office, I would have to pick my seat by where I could get Howard.  I live 60 miles from Philly, so it would be a challenge to find just the right spot.
Now that I telecommute, I have my satellite radio and LOVE IT 
Even my husband can't figure out why I listen, but I do.  I pee my pants everytime Howard plays the tapes of his father saying "Don't be stupid, you moron"  
Stern Rules!


----------



## maddhatir

pamjb said:


> Even my husband can't figure out why I listen, but I do.



I am on my own too! DH does not listen either. 

Oh well- it's THEIR loss!

You should have seen me when he first came to Sirius. I positioned that darn boombox antenna a million times in just the few hours he was broadcasting. The signal would change every hour or so.


----------



## eaj1228

kaseycamille said:


> Oh my god, I love The Roll Call. It is SO CHEESY which makes it so funny to hear them begrudgingly doing it
> 
> Too bad Artie wasn't there today to join in... Sick, depressed, on heroin, drinking....I can't even venture a guess anymore.
> 
> It was hilarious when "Artie" called in today and it was his wheeze. Hate to laugh at the guy, but  man that was funny!



Artie is really starting to annoy me.  I used to feel sorry for him but not anymore.  He has all the resources in the world to get help with whatever problem he has and he refuses too.  

All my love and sympathy is now going to JD .  Poor guy he is really struggling right now.


----------



## maddhatir

eaj1228 said:


> Artie is really starting to annoy me.  I used to feel sorry for him but not anymore.  He has all the resources in the world to get help with whatever problem he has and he refuses too.
> 
> All my love and sympathy is now going to JD .  Poor guy he is really struggling right now.



Artie cancelled all of his 2010 tour dates. Hopefully it helps. I cannot imagine dealing with an addiction like that. It must be scary to know something has such a strong hold on you. But- like you said- a lot of people are getting tired of it. 

And wasn't JD on Lexapro?? What the heck is wrong!?


----------



## kaseycamille

maddhatir said:


> Artie cancelled all of his 2010 tour dates. Hopefully it helps. I cannot imagine dealing with an addiction like that. It must be scary to know something has such a strong hold on you. But- like you said- a lot of people are getting tired of it.
> 
> And wasn't JD on Lexapro?? What the heck is wrong!?



I believe it is Jason Kaplan who is on Lexapro and he says it has changed his life. JD is going to a doctor today. I hope he can get some help; maybe then he could get himself a nice girl friend


----------



## maddhatir

kaseycamille said:


> I believe it is Jason Kaplan who is on Lexapro and he says it has changed his life. JD is going to a doctor today. I hope he can get some help; maybe then he could get himself a nice girl friend



ahhhh! Thanks.

JD did say today he is on 1/2 Zoloft. That stuff can make you feel nuts just taking it. Maybe he is having a side effect of the drug? 

What was that therapist talking about JD having PTSD? Did I miss what happened to him. He is an odd kid


----------



## kaseycamille

maddhatir said:


> Howard is a pu$$y cat and if you don't watch or listen regularly, you should not have an opinion



I wholeheartedly agree! While the show can be immature sometimes, it can also contain some of the best debates, conversations about politics, religion, pop culture, etc... Plus, as we all know, Howard is the best interviewer EVER! And no one can know that until they listen to a whole show.

I think part of the misconception comes from the "E show". Since they had to condense the 4 hour show to 20 minutes for tv, all they showed was the more salacious parts of the show and so I think that image has stuck.

Oh well, I try to tell people this and they don't believe me. No matter what they think its all about fart jokes, hookers and lesbians. Although that stuff is fun to listen too as well!


----------



## kaseycamille

maddhatir said:


> ahhhh! Thanks.
> 
> JD did say today he is on 1/2 Zoloft. That stuff can make you feel nuts just taking it. Maybe he is having a side effect of the drug?
> 
> What was that therapist talking about JD having PTSD? Did I miss what happened to him. He is an odd kid



Apparently, JD was punched and mugged on the subway once. But I think that was several years ago. I don't know if there is such a thing as delayed PTSD?! I think he just has social anxiety disorder. He is an odd kid; that why I love him!!


----------



## maddhatir

kaseycamille said:


> No matter what they think *its all about fart jokes*, hookers and lesbians. Although that stuff is fun to listen too as well!



Now *that* I will have to disagree with 
When they have the contests- I have to turn the station to my Liquid Metal or else I feel like I will


----------



## kaseycamille

maddhatir said:


> Now *that* I will have to disagree with
> When they have the contests- I have to turn the station to my Liquid Metal or else I feel like I will



Haha! I hear ya...to each his own


----------



## bumble

Like Stuttering John would say, "Big fan... big fan." 

Does anyone listen to the other programming on 100 and 101? I tend to enjoy the wrap up show when I can hear it and Chuck Zito.


----------



## anthonut

The wrap up show is quite good. I'm actually impressed by the job Gary and Jon Hein do with the show. They are able to delve into some subjects that Howard quickly gets tired of during the actual show. In fact, think of how many times Howard starts off the show going into stuff that was on the wrap up show. I think half of those times though it is something crazy that Sal has said.


----------



## maddhatir

I never listen to anything else on 100-101. Just Howard. As soon as Howard says goodbye I turn to channel 27

Sounds like I should stay tuned for the aftershow!


----------



## kaseycamille

anthonut said:


> The wrap up show is quite good. I'm actually impressed by the job Gary and Jon Hein do with the show. They are able to delve into some subjects that Howard quickly gets tired of during the actual show. In fact, think of how many times Howard starts off the show going into stuff that was on the wrap up show. I think half of those times though it is something crazy that Sal has said.



I agree. The wrap-up show serves a great purpose that I have only recently been able to fully appreciate. You get to hear a lot out of Benji (sp?), JD, and Fa Fa Flo-hi that you normally would never hear because of Howard's impatience during the show. And John Hein is really a great host.

Oh yeah, and when Sal comes in, he goes into some sort of tangent that is priceless fodder for the show the next morning  I love listening to wrap up and then hearing Howard comment on it the next day...

Anyway, I also listen to Bubba the Love Sponge on the channels (I live in Tampa so I listen to him on terrestrial a lot anyway), and Superfan Roundtable and Chuck Zito. I've been meaning to tune in to the geek show but havent yet (guess its cancelled now huh? Poor Ralph... tee hee) 

Next I want to see the Artie and JD show...via ISDN from their homes, cause they cant friggin leave their homes apparently


----------



## kaseycamille

kaseycamille said:


> Next I want to see the Artie and JD show...via ISDN from their homes, cause they cant friggin leave their homes apparently



I was being mean...

I do feel bad for those dudes. Especially JD. Poor little guy...


----------



## maddhatir

kaseycamille said:


> I was being mean...
> 
> I do feel bad for those dudes. Especially JD. Poor little guy...



That's OK- JD seems like a new man today on his Xanax!


----------



## goofeyken

maddhatir said:


> Artie cancelled all of his 2010 tour dates. Hopefully it helps. I cannot imagine dealing with an addiction like that. It must be scary to know something has such a strong hold on you. But- like you said- a lot of people are getting tired of it.
> 
> And wasn't JD on Lexapro?? What the heck is wrong!?




Its not all just the addiction.  When you get clean you have to start dealing with the issues that made you use to begin with.  Not an easy or fun thing to do!

Zero point zero is the ser LULZ!!!


----------



## goofeyken

bumble said:


> Like Stuttering John would say, "Big fan... big fan."
> 
> Does anyone listen to the other programming on 100 and 101? I tend to enjoy the wrap up show when I can hear it and Chuck Zito.




If I get the chance I listen to the Wrap up show, Geek Time, and the Friday Bubba show.   Some of Bubba's antics are wild!!


----------



## maddhatir

goofeyken said:


> Its not all just the addiction.  When you get clean you have to start dealing with the issues that made you use to begin with.  Not an easy or fun thing to do!
> 
> Zero point zero is the ser LULZ!!!



OMG! I think he has some MAJOR issues with the death of his father. I think he blames himself. That can really mess with your mind!


----------



## bumble

I would also have to say that I like Bubba's show as well, I just am not available to hear it as often as Howard. Even though he did not have a show, one of my favorite's to listen to was Hank the Angry Dwarf. He was the best whack packer in my book. RIP.


----------



## kaseycamille

bumble said:


> I would also have to say that I like Bubba's show as well, I just am not available to hear it as often as Howard. Even though he did not have a show, one of my favorite's to listen to was Hank the Angry Dwarf. He was the best whack packer in my book. RIP.



Oh I agree! One of my favorite wack packers. I'm hoping to hear some classic appearances from Hank on History of Howard Pt 3.


----------



## eaj1228

bumble said:


> I would also have to say that I like Bubba's show as well, I just am not available to hear it as often as Howard. Even though he did not have a show, one of my favorite's to listen to was Hank the Angry Dwarf. He was the best whack packer in my book. RIP.



I love Hank too.  I live in Seattle and we didn't get Howard on the radio here until around the year 2000 but I love when they replay Hank bits.  I will never forget the fight between Hank and Beetlejuice.  

My other favorite Wack Packers are Crackhead Bob because he really seemed like a genuine person who loved the show.  I also love Crazy Alice because like me she is a Fred fan.

I can't stand High Pitch Eric and Eric the Midget.  They both use the show and have no appreciation for Howard.  

One thing I am hoping some Howard fans would help me with.  I heard bits and pieces about something going on years ago a the Rainbow Room with Fred and maybe his wife.  I know it was brought up on the air and Fred almost quit over it and I think they mentioned they were worried that he almost dropped out of filming Private Parts.  Does anyone know what went down?  I have alway been curious about this.


----------



## twokids0204

Hank is still alive and well... and living in Shuli's stand up act.

As well as the "Elegant One" Elliot Offen - Riiiiiigggghhhhht!


----------



## maddhatir

eaj1228 said:


> I love Hank too.  I live in Seattle and we didn't get Howard on the radio here until around the year 2000 but I love when they replay Hank bits.  I will never forget the fight between Hank and Beetlejuice.
> 
> My other favorite Wack Packers are Crackhead Bob because he really seemed like a genuine person who loved the show.  I also love Crazy Alice because like me she is a Fred fan.
> 
> I can't stand High Pitch Eric and Eric the Midget.  They both use the show and have no appreciation for Howard.
> 
> One thing I am hoping some Howard fans would help me with.  I heard bits and pieces about something going on years ago a the Rainbow Room with Fred and maybe his wife.  I know it was brought up on the air and Fred almost quit over it and I think they mentioned they were worried that he almost dropped out of filming Private Parts.  Does anyone know what went down?  I have alway been curious about this.



UGH! I _looooooathe_ Eric the Midget!!! When are they going to hook him up to those damn balloons???! I hope he floats away never to be found again. 

There was a fight between Fred and his wife at the RR and Howard talked about it on the air- Fred was PO'd and quit. I cannot remember what the fight was about. I am sure someone here can elaborate 



> No matter what they think its all about *fart jokes*, hookers and lesbians. Although that stuff is fun to listen too as well!



aaaaand speaking of that- who shows up yesterday? Will the Farter (I even hate that word WTH is wrong with me?) It hurts to type it of course, I had to turn down the volume

I can honestly say- I do not like any of the wack packers, never have over the years- except for Daniel Carver, the dude is so clueless! I DO love when Richard makes phoney phone calls as an old woman- I PMSL when I hear that!


----------



## anthonut

eaj1228 said:


> One thing I am hoping some Howard fans would help me with.  I heard bits and pieces about something going on years ago a the Rainbow Room with Fred and maybe his wife.  I know it was brought up on the air and Fred almost quit over it and I think they mentioned they were worried that he almost dropped out of filming Private Parts.  Does anyone know what went down?  I have alway been curious about this.



If I'm not mistaken he was having dinner with Jackie and his wife Nancy. The fight was not brought up by Jackie but some fan that saw the fight in the restaurant and called up during the next show. It was around the time of his wife being in "Tony and Tina's Wedding" though Fred never said what actually caused the fight.


----------



## bumble

So what's the deal with Artie now?? Does anyone have any news?

Howard was pretty tight lipped during the portion I listened to this morning.


----------



## kaseycamille

bumble said:


> So what's the deal with Artie now?? Does anyone have any news?
> 
> Howard was pretty tight lipped during the portion I listened to this morning.



I have no clue! It seems that Howard knows what's going on but doesn't want to say what he knows for some reason. I assumed Artie was out Thursday because of the two day traffic school class he has to go to for his DUI. But I definitely thought he would be in today?! I don't know; I hope he's ok...


----------



## maddhatir

Howard said that _some people_ were saying Artie did not look well, as in "healthy". I wonder if he is sick? 

I just hope he is in tomorrow so he can feed us all a bunch of BS like he always does 

If he does not come back tomorrow- I think we might not hear from him until the new year! It is almost time for their vacation.


----------



## goofeyken

hopefully he went to rehab to detox


----------



## maddhatir

goofeyken said:


> hopefully he went to rehab to detox




.............again 

If he is in rehab, I suggest he stay there for MONTHS not days like the last time- or was that a "spa" he was visiting? 

Well- 5 more minutes until the West Coast feed, maybe I will find out some info, might be 3 hours late, but I need to catch the show from beginning to end 

Adios Stern freaks >; }


----------



## twokids0204

Howard: Yeah
Pete: Yeah
Howard: Yeah
Pete: Yeah
Howard: Yeah
Pete: Yeah
Howard: Yeah
Pete: Yeah
Howard: Yeah
Pete: Yeah
Howard: Yeah
Pete: Yeah

Repeat until blue in the face!


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> Howard: Yeah
> Pete: Yeah
> Howard: Yeah
> Pete: Yeah
> Howard: Yeah
> Pete: Yeah
> Howard: Yeah
> Pete: Yeah
> Howard: Yeah
> Pete: Yeah
> Howard: Yeah
> Pete: Yeah
> 
> Repeat until blue in the face!



*STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPP*!!!


----------



## eaj1228

goofeyken said:


> hopefully he went to rehab to detox



I doubt it.  He has an stand up apperance still scheduled at a comedy club in New York on December 17th.  The rest of his stand up dates have been cancelled.  

It is hard for me to feel bad for Artie because on one hand he has a disease.  One the other hand he is very lucky to have an amazing job and he can afford to access help and Howard has told him time and time again that he could leave the show to get some help and come back.  

I think even Howard is starting to get feed up with Artie's antics.  Whenever someone calls to vent about Artie he pretty much shuts them right down.


----------



## maddhatir

OMG I am PMSL!! Do you think they will release "Big Foot sings Christmas" anytime soon???

That was hilarious!


----------



## eaj1228

Snoop Dogg talking about Tiger Woods is probably my favorite moment of the year.


----------



## bumble

I heard Snoop this morning on the replay. Would I be guessing correctly that the crew is on vacation for the next two weeks?? 

Imagine Howard walking around in Magic Kingdom?


----------



## Stitch2007

Yup, they will be on vacation for the next 2 wks.


----------



## twokids0204

bumble said:


> I heard Snoop this morning on the replay. Would I be guessing correctly that the crew is on vacation for the next two weeks??
> 
> Imagine Howard walking around in Magic Kingdom?



Or High Pitch Mike going to Disney... by himself... but he didn't know it was Gay Week...


----------



## JustBusiness

twokids0204 said:


> Or High Pitch Mike going to Disney... by himself... but he didn't know it was Gay Week...



Is he different than high pitch eric?

I don't listen to the show daily, I flip between there, playboy, and grateful dead.


----------



## maddhatir

bumble said:


> I heard Snoop this morning on the replay. Would I be guessing correctly that the crew is on vacation for the next two weeks??
> 
> Imagine Howard walking around in Magic Kingdom?



I can see Howard MAKING FUN of Disney and wondering why anyone would want to go! I think Howard wonders why anyone would want to do anything that is remotley fun. I believe Robin has been there a few times.



twokids0204 said:


> Or High Pitch Mike going to Disney... by himself... but he didn't know it was Gay Week...





JustBusiness said:


> Is he different than high pitch eric?
> 
> I don't listen to the show daily, I flip between there, playboy, and grateful dead.




Yes, High Pitch Mike is gay. Not sure what it means if he is walking around alone during " gay days" though


----------



## maddhatir

I SOOOOOO cannot wait to hear about Howard's holiday party! He will be busting on everyone and what they did wrong!!!


----------



## twokids0204

maddhatir said:


> I can see Howard MAKING FUN of Disney and wondering why anyone would want to go! I think Howard wonders why anyone would want to do anything that is remotley fun. I believe Robin has been there a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, High Pitch Mike is gay.* Not sure what it means if he is walking around alone during " gay days" though*



He went to Disney a few years ago... by himself...during Gay Days... and said a) he wasn't gay, and b) he didn't know it was Gay Day...
Then a year later he came out of the closet... and everything started to make sense.


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> He went to Disney a few years ago... by himself...during Gay Days... and said a) he wasn't gay, and b) he didn't know it was Gay Day...
> Then a year later he came out of the closet... and everything started to make sense.



THAT'S RIGHT! How could I forget about that!!!!?  Thanks for the reminder


----------



## goofeyken

twokids0204 said:


> He went to Disney a few years ago... by himself...during Gay Days... and said a) he wasn't gay, and b) he didn't know it was Gay Day...
> Then a year later he came out of the closet... and everything started to make sense.



I think the story was he was also photographed wearing a red shirt, from what I remember all the gay day people wear a red shirt.


----------



## twokids0204

goofeyken said:


> I think the story was he was also photographed wearing a red shirt, from what I remember all the gay day people wear a red shirt.



And he went to the Micheal Jackson Thriller Dance... Hahaha... 

'nuff said.


----------



## twokids0204

High Pitch Mike goes to Disney - Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcd7DCFz0cQ&feature=channel


----------



## jpeppers

I just started listening when Howard got on Sirius and have no idea how I was entertained before! Howard is incredible and will just continue to be great. No freebies!


----------



## bumble

I'm going through "live show" withdrawal. I might actually have to listen to music.


----------



## eaj1228

It doesn't look like Artie will be coming back this week.  TMZ is reporting that he has been hospitalized in New Jersey. 
http://www.tmz.com/2010/01/03/artie-lange-hospitalized-howard-stern-show/#comments


----------



## twokids0204

eaj1228 said:


> It doesn't look like Artie will be coming back this week.  TMZ is reporting that he has been hospitalized in New Jersey.
> http://www.tmz.com/2010/01/03/artie-lange-hospitalized-howard-stern-show/#comments



That man doesn't know how good he has it, and he is coke'ing his life away.

I wouldn't be surpirsed if he does not return to the show, except for the odd guest spot or a week every three months like George Takei - Ohhhh My....


----------



## Sherry E

I love Artie.  I mean, his problems are tragic and I fear for his life if he doesn't clean up, but I think he seems like a great guy deep down.  I hate to say it, but I have actually gotten very tired of Howard himself (and I have listened to the show since 1991) for many different reasons - one of them being that I just don't think he has a good sense of which things he should stick with on air for a while, and which things he should end quickly because they are not funny anymore - and my favorite 'things' about the show now are the supporting players - Robin, Artie, Gary, Fred, etc.  I wish there was more of them and less of Howard sometimes!  And I love George Takei when he is there - especially when he is bantering with Artie.  I think Artie gave the show a shot in the behind that it sorely needed, an infusion of manic energy, and I definitely 'feel' it when he is not there.  He was very naturally witty and quick, and I think he added an important dimension to the show.

So is the show back on live tomorrow (1/4/10)?


----------



## maddhatir

Howard's back, Howard's back!!!


----------



## CinRell

Praying for Artie...


----------



## goofeyken

Rumor is he tried to commit suicide by drinking bleach.


----------



## maddhatir

goofeyken said:


> Rumor is he tried to commit suicide by drinking bleach.



WHAAAAAAAAAAAT??  Where is that info from??


----------



## kaseycamille

goofeyken said:


> Rumor is he tried to commit suicide by drinking bleach.



Yes please... !?! Where did you hear this rumor?


----------



## maddhatir

I can't really see Artie drinking bleach. Now maybe death by alcohol- not bleach


----------



## kaseycamille

maddhatir said:


> I can't really see Artie drinking bleach. Now maybe death by alcohol- not bleach



yeah, drinking bleach sounds like a REALLY crazy rumor. Pretty immature thing to do, even by Artie standards....


----------



## goofeyken

kaseycamille said:


> Yes please... !?! Where did you hear this rumor?



stern fan network....      who really knows but that is the rumor.


----------



## maddhatir

goofeyken said:


> stern fan network....      who really knows but that is the rumor.



SFN!!!!? You should know better than to believe anything those "wolves" (as Howard calls them ) say. tsk-tsk.


----------



## Brocktoon

http://www.nypost.com/p/pagesix/stern_sidekick_in_suicide_try_5m9Hwhn1OvpONlzbsiW3oJ

_Troubled comic Artie Lange landed in the hospital after stabbing himself nine times in an apparent suicide attempt, sources told The Post. Lange's frantic mom called 911 Saturday morning after she entered his Hoboken apartment and found the bloodied funnyman, a law-enforcement source said. Lange sustained six "hesitation wounds" and three deep plunges. A source close to Lange's management team confirmed that the Howard Stern sidekick stabbed himself, adding that his mother had come to visit him that day to drop off food. Surgeons managed to save Lange despite heavy bleeding. "We all have our demons," Stern said on-air this week, referring to Lange's past battles with addiction. "Artie has given this show tremendous moments of great comedy. He's a tremendous contributor. He is a good man. Don't forget how great he is."_

I'm more of an O&A fan than a Howard fan, but I still listen to Howard now and again, and have always liked his crew/staff. I always thought that Artie just needed to hit rock-bottom before he could actually get help, but was never allowed to bottom as his friends and co-workers may have been covering for him and enabling. Now I'm not so sure ... It sounds like he may just continue until he succeeds in self destructing or finally ending his own life. I really hope this is his bottom, but I don't how much councelling can help when someone is that far gone.


----------



## maddhatir

Hey Brock!  Thanks for the info- the stabbing is more believable than the bleach. You knew the story would not be able to stay underwraps for very long.

I have a feeling Artie will not be back for a long time, or maybe not at all, if it was that bad 

I have to say I think they should put Benjy out there more. He is a PITA some times, but when he does those interviews and starts screaming I PMSL! Does anyone remember the one with Donald Trump? The Donald looked scared for his life


----------



## maddhatir

Listening to the West Coast feed of the show- Howard is talking about Artie a little and it sounds like the article that Brock posted is true. He did mention again how the people in the SFN are scumbags.


----------



## Sherry E

I don't think Artie will return to the show in any real capacity at all.  I am sure eventually he will call in with some watered-down version of events and tell the tale in a comedic way, but, sadly, I think his presence from the show has ended.  Not only is that bad for the show - as I said in my earlier post, I think Artie was the best thing to happen to the Howard Stern show in the last ten years, and he kept me tuning in at times when Howard himself was just boring - but it will be also be bad for Artie, because I think he really needs to embrace some sort of stability and continuity, and surround himself with the love of his co-workers and friends.  Yesterday, I was wondering what Dr. Drew must be thinking because I think he genuinely likes Artie and is concerned for his well-being.  He could probably see this coming from a mile away.

Why does it not surprise me that Robin (who has a tender and caring heart) is the one who stepped up to contact Artie and see how he is doing, while Howard has not made any contact with him?  I know Artie is not Howard's responsibility nor problem to deal with, but often times I have felt like Artie really wanted Howard to 'care' more (he really looks up to Howard), and Howard seemed to be avoiding dealing with that.  Like it or not, I think Howard needs to accept the fact that he is an integral part of Artie's life, and he should be on the phone or at his bedside offering support!  Come on, Howard, step up!  This is serious business!  I would bet that George Takei and Brad have already contacted Artie.

I tell you, I still listen to the Howard Stern show because I have been listening since 1991 and I feel like they are my family or my friends, in a way, having gotten me through some tough times in my life.  But I find that I am getting increasingly annoyed with Howard himself (what Beth must have to put up with at home! Yikes!) and much prefer everyone else on the show!


----------



## maddhatir

Sherry E said:


> I don't think Artie will return to the show in any real capacity at all.  I am sure eventually he will call in with some watered-down version of events and tell the tale in a comedic way, but, sadly, I think his presence from the show has ended.  Not only is that bad for the show - as I said in my earlier post, I think Artie was the best thing to happen to the Howard Stern show in the last ten years, and he kept me tuning in at times when Howard himself was just boring - but it will be also be bad for Artie, because I think he really needs to embrace some sort of stability and continuity, and surround himself with the love of his co-workers and friends.  Yesterday, I was wondering what Dr. Drew must be thinking because I think he genuinely likes Artie and is concerned for his well-being.  He could probably see this coming from a mile away.



I wonder if Dr Drew will paying a visit to Artie while in town?? It would be a good idea. I am sure he can help Artie and his family with some good advice as to where might be the best place for him to go to get the right help.



> Why does it not surprise me that Robin (who has a tender and caring heart) is the one who stepped up to contact Artie and see how he is doing, while Howard has not made any contact with him?  I know Artie is not Howard's responsibility nor problem to deal with, but often times I have felt like Artie really wanted Howard to 'care' more (he really looks up to Howard), and Howard seemed to be avoiding dealing with that.  Like it or not, I think Howard needs to accept the fact that he is an integral part of Artie's life, and he should be on the phone or at his bedside offering support!  Come on, Howard, step up!  This is serious business!  I would bet that George Takei and Brad have already contacted Artie.



Robin is usually the one who steps up. Remember when Tom (Chiusano) had cancer. I believe Robin kept in touch with him during that time. Howard- IMO feels uncomfortable in these situations. He is always worried about what to say and what to do. He is good on the air about some things, but in his personal life- it seems like he has issues communicating with people and he just steps back and does nothing. I think his way of reaching out to the person is in an e-mail. 

Wasn't there a time when Artie called Howard "Bro" and Howard kind of got freaked out and made Artie feel like an ***hole?



> I tell you, I still listen to the Howard Stern show because I have been listening since 1991 and I feel like they are my family or my friends, in a way, having gotten me through some tough times in my life.  But I find that I am getting increasingly annoyed with Howard himself (what Beth must have to put up with at home! Yikes!) and much prefer everyone else on the show!



ITA- I am not sure if  believe him when he says he is therapy a few days a week. But it does feel like you are just hanging out with friends when you turn on his show. 

I Hope Artie comes back to the show- he is so funny

This might make Howard happy- DH just told me that Hanes dropped Charlie Sheen Maybe they can replace Charlie with Howard- just let's pray he does not have to put on the underwear Let's keep that mess hidden!


----------



## goofeyken

Hopefully this is the bottom that causes him to get some real help.


----------



## maddhatir

Darn. Howard is getting his cat today and they are off tomorrow- I want to hear him talk about it. You know he will have stories about this.


----------



## Nom

maddhatir said:


> Wasn't there a time when Artie called Howard "Bro" and Howard kind of got freaked out and made Artie feel like an ***hole?



No, it was the other way around- Howard called Artie his bro, and Artie was really hostile, saying he's not his bro, and kind of mocking Howard for saying he cared.  It turned into a huge fight, but it was all on Artie.

Personally, I am so sick of Artie and his predictable self-destruction and constant lying.  I don't even think he is that funny anymore.  I don't wish anyone ill and hope he recovers, but at this point he is just a typical addict showing typical self-centered addict behavior.  I hope he does not return to the show.  I agree with a PPer- more Benji and sctick coma, please!!!


----------



## maddhatir

Nom said:


> No, it was the other way around- Howard called Artie his bro, and Artie was really hostile, saying he's not his bro, and kind of mocking Howard for saying he cared.  It turned into a huge fight, but it was all on Artie.



Thanks for clearing that up- I do remember it that way now.


----------



## twokids0204

Artie has been released from the hospital.

Time to recover...

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2010/01/08/comedian-discharged-after-suicide-attempt/


----------



## richmo

Been listening since he started afternoons at K-Rock ('84?).  Glad to see a thread here!


----------



## maddhatir

I finally got around to checking out that "Hurt" vid that Howard was talking about with Artie in it. I have one word..............sad.............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RYPXnBm-E8


----------



## MelissaFromRI

kaseycamille said:


> Always wondering if there are any comrades on the boards I watch...



I'm a HUGE Stern fan 
So glad there are other Stern fans on here 

I feel so bad for Artie and i hope he gets well soon


----------



## MelissaFromRI

maddhatir said:


> I finally got around to checking out that "Hurt" vid that Howard was talking about with Artie in it. I have one word..............sad.............
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RYPXnBm-E8



Just watched this last night , I cried my eyes out


----------



## goofeyken

MelissaFromRI said:


> Just watched this last night , I cried my eyes out



My eyes are filled with tears.  I have a lot of love for the still suffering addict.  Sure hope Artie gets to doing better very fast.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

By the way...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOWARD !!!


----------



## maddhatir

MelissaFromRI said:


> By the way...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOWARD !!!



Oh that's right! Happy Birthday Howard!


----------



## bumble

How old is he? 56? I wonder if beth made him engagement chicken for his birthday dinner?


----------



## maddhatir

bumble said:


> How old is he? 56? I wonder if beth made him engagement chicken for his birthday dinner?



I think he said 56. He said on the air that he was going out for dinner. I guess I will hear about it in exactly 4 minutes!


----------



## maddhatir

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Enough with jay and conan already!!!!

Shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who cares!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

maddhatir said:


> Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Enough with jay and conan already!!!!
> 
> Shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Who cares!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand! DITTO for today!

blah blah blahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## twokids0204

I love the Jay vs. Conan stuff... 

Beat's the hell out of:

Howard: Yeah
Med Pete: Yeah
Howard: Yeah
Med Pete: Yeah
Howard: Yeah
Med Pete: Yeah
Howard: Yeah
Med Pete: Yeah
Howard: Yeah
Med Pete: Yeah

repeat...  

Although, have to admit, I love the Medicated Pete saga as well... Hahahaha..


----------



## maddhatir

but a convo w/ Medicated Pete is rare. 

I just get frustrated b/c it is the very first thing he talks about as soon as he comes on. I am just bored with it. He is obsessed.

BTW- anyone here LOVE Gilbert!? It seems you either love 'em or hate 'em- I have always loved him. He is just like this unruly child He is so bad.

And I enjoyed the Herschel Walker interview- he sounds like such a sweetie


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, first of all, if I hear Howard snort one more time when he forcing out a fake laugh, I will throw the radio out the window!!  (The problem is, once you hear the snort, it is hard to make yourself 'unhear' it!)

I said it earlier in this thread; I will say it again.  I have listened to this show since 1991, and I feel like it is a part of my life in that it has 'been there for me' during some tough times and brought me laughter and joy.  It was a constant for me.  Not that I don't still need the occasional laughter and joy, but....I honestly find myself laughing less and less these days.  I listen out of habit now, just because I feel like I can't abandon 'old friends,' but a lot of what Howard seems to think is funny, is not funny to me anymore.  I am not sure if I am outgrowing Howard himself or his show.  I can say that the last two times he was up for contract renegotiations or about to move to Sirius, I was panicked at the thought of Howard leaving the airwaves.  When he got to Sirius, I was annoyed that he seemed to be taking sooooo much vacation and only doing 4 shows a week.  Now, however, if it turns out that he and Sirius cannot come to a good agreement for a renewal, I think I will survive!  I think I am getting to the point where I am ready to 'let go' if Howard decides to move on.  If he sticks around (which I think he will), then I will stick around too, out of habit, but if he leaves, I will get by.

I love Robin, Artie, Fred, Gary and Ralph, and I love hearing about their lives.  If Benji would be more forthcoming about his Craig's List antics, I would like him better too.  I like when Howard talks about his home life with Beth and the various things he does on vacation.  I like when Dr. Drew or Keith Ablow comes in and start telling Howard or Robin or Artie how screwed up they really are!  I like when he does 'celebrity' interviews or interviews with notable people.  I love it when bands come in and play and dish the dirt.  I love when Howard talks about the current moviies or TV shows he likes, but hate it when he goes on about the Three Stooges or the Munsters!  These are the areas where the show excels for me.  

Otherwise, I don't like Gilbert that much.  I will not be able to tolerate the show if Gilbert fills the Artie chair.  I don't find Medicated Pete funny at all.  I get tired of the endless JD stuff.  All the 'bits' and the dragging out the stuff Howard thinks is funny that is not funny to me just kill me!  I am tired of the endless Jay Leno-bashing and the Conan-Jay stuff.  It just bores me.  I hate all the 'inside the world of radio' talk when he gets on a roll with that.  Boring.  I even get tired of the impressions Howard does of his mom and dad, and would rather just hear his actual mom and dad!  The Ted Kennedy bits makes me want to cringe in horror and switch the dial immediately.  I am tired of the emails read on the show about how something was 'so funny' that the author of the email nearly drove his or her car off the road or spit out coffee, etc.!  Yawn.  Tired of Eric the Midget, Jeff the Drunk, High Pitch, etc.  And I never listen to the History of Howard Stern when it plays.


----------



## twokids0204

Sherry E said:


> Okay, first of all, if I hear Howard snort one more time when he forcing out a fake laugh, I will throw the radio out the window!!  (The problem is, once you hear the snort, it is hard to make yourself 'unhear' it!)
> 
> I said it earlier in this thread; I will say it again.  I have listened to this show since 1991, and I feel like it is a part of my life in that it has 'been there for me' during some tough times and brought me laughter and joy.  It was a constant for me.  Not that I don't still need the occasional laughter and joy, but....I honestly find myself laughing less and less these days.  I listen out of habit now, just because I feel like I can't abandon 'old friends,' but a lot of what Howard seems to think is funny, is not funny to me anymore.  I am not sure if I am outgrowing Howard himself or his show.  I can say that the last two times he was up for contract renegotiations or about to move to Sirius, I was panicked at the thought of Howard leaving the airwaves.  When he got to Sirius, I was annoyed that he seemed to be taking sooooo much vacation and only doing 4 shows a week.  Now, however, if it turns out that he and Sirius cannot come to a good agreement for a renewal, I think I will survive!  I think I am getting to the point where I am ready to 'let go' if Howard decides to move on.  If he sticks around (which I think he will), then I will stick around too, out of habit, but if he leaves, I will get by.
> 
> I love Robin, Artie, Fred, Gary and Ralph, and I love hearing about their lives.  If Benji would be more forthcoming about his Craig's List antics, I would like him better too.  I like when Howard talks about his home life with Beth and the various things he does on vacation.  I like when Dr. Drew or Keith Ablow comes in and start telling Howard or Robin or Artie how screwed up they really are!  I like when he does 'celebrity' interviews or interviews with notable people.  I love it when bands come in and play and dish the dirt.  I love when Howard talks about the current moviies or TV shows he likes, but hate it when he goes on about the Three Stooges or the Munsters!  These are the areas where the show excels for me.
> 
> Otherwise, I don't like Gilbert that much.  I will not be able to tolerate the show if Gilbert fills the Artie chair.  I don't find Medicated Pete funny at all.  I get tired of the endless JD stuff.  All the 'bits' and the dragging out the stuff Howard thinks is funny that is not funny to me just kill me!  I am tired of the endless Jay Leno-bashing and the Conan-Jay stuff.  It just bores me.  I hate all the 'inside the world of radio' talk when he gets on a roll with that.  Boring.  I even get tired of the impressions Howard does of his mom and dad, and would rather just hear his actual mom and dad!  The Ted Kennedy bits makes me want to cringe in horror and switch the dial immediately.  I am tired of the emails read on the show about how something was 'so funny' that the author of the email nearly drove his or her car off the road or spit out coffee, etc.!  Yawn.  Tired of Eric the Midget, Jeff the Drunk, High Pitch, etc.  And I never listen to the History of Howard Stern when it plays.



I'm sorry, your mic wasn't on... can you repeat that.


----------



## kaseycamille

Get your weirdo a** on a plane to California and go on Conan, Howard! PLEASE!!!


----------



## askelton

I could listen to Howard and Gilbert all day. So funny!  I could care less about Jay or Conan as I don't watch either, however I would love to see Howard on Conan.  Actually, I don't watch any of the shows Howard talks about.  So sad about Artie.  He's great.


----------



## eaj1228

askelton said:


> I could listen to Howard and Gilbert all day. So funny!  I could care less about Jay or Conan as I don't watch either, however I would love to see Howard on Conan.  Actually, I don't watch any of the shows Howard talks about.  So sad about Artie.  He's great.



It is so strange but I used to hate Gilbert until I heard him on the Stern show.  Now I love him.  He cracks me.  I still can't believe he has kids.


----------



## maddhatir

I wonder if Howard will do Shatner's show? Now that dude is hilarious! but, I do not like George Takei.

I do like when Howard does his mom's voice AND _always_ LMAO when he does Ted Kennedy- and let's not forget his wife Joan As soon as you hear that megaphone "click" you know it is coming  He has been doing them since the 80's hasn't he? Didn't he do the Pee Pee dance as Ted on channel 9??? As you can see from my PP, my memory is shot

ITA with Sherry- enough with Eric the Midget- I never liked him, but one day he just became SO ungrateful and rude. He was never like that. 

I know I said this before but Richard Christy makes my day! His phony phone calls are the %$#@! OMG when Richard and Sal do the "My husband stole my Scooter" call I PMSL!!! When Richard talks like the wife and cusses about "her" scooter- I DIE!! 

I can listen to Richard's calls over and over and I will laugh like it is the first time hearing them......."Ethel, Ethel Mertz..............."


----------



## anthonut

I'm a huge Gilbert fan. I have most of his appearances since 94 on computer, always over the top. I've also seen him twice live and you have to really like off the wall comedy. I could tell a number of people in the audience had this look of "what is this" on their face.

Some of the greatest Gilbert moments for me have been the arguments with Amy Heckerling's Nanny and the discussions of Kelsy Grammer's wife's irritable bowel syndrome, complete with the Michael Jackson Gabagoo.

Gilbert just doesn't seem to have a governor of when to stop so he takes jokes to the extreme.


----------



## askelton

I can't believe you don't like George! He's great, and Richard and Sal's calls not so much. The Ted Kennedy and Mrs. Stern voices are hysterical.  I read TK's autobiography, which was very interesting btw, but I was reading in that voice.  Thankfully Howard does plenty of different bits so we're all entertained.


----------



## maddhatir

askelton said:


> I can't believe you don't like George! He's great, and Richard and Sal's calls not so much. The Ted Kennedy and Mrs. Stern voices are hysterical.  I read TK's autobiography, which was very interesting btw, but I was reading in that voice.  Thankfully Howard does plenty of different bits so we're all entertained.



Not sure what it is about George.  

I was listening to Sal and Richard's scooter call on Youtube yesterday- I had tears running down my cheeks. I also found the clip of when Richard calls the xmas store, the buffet and when he calls the woman about that darn wheelbarrow/leather chair OMG It's the Ethel voice- get's me everytime! 

Assuming Howard is off today???


----------



## maddhatir

Awwww- I feel bad for Yuko 

I think he is funny- _stupid_ funny, but funny.


----------



## twokids0204

maddhatir said:


> Awwww- I feel bad for Yuko
> 
> I think he is funny- _stupid_ funny, but funny.



My respect for Yuko is Zero Point Zero. Especially after his comment about "(Something I can't even repeat on the disboards, let alone anywhere else) being trapped under rubble in Haiti"

I wouldn't care if he was never on the show again *honk* *honk*

He is not funny at all. He is talentless, immature, and a looooser!


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> My respect for Yuko is Zero Point Zero. Especially after his comment about "(Something I can't even repeat on the disboards, let alone anywhere else) being trapped under rubble in Haiti"
> 
> I wouldn't care if he was never on the show again *honk* *honk*
> 
> He is not funny at all. He is talentless, immature, and a looooser!



OMG I know what you are talking about!!!! THAT was NOT funny!!! I was listening to the West Coast feed and he said that after I posted that!! 

He used to be funny on the show. I just felt bad for him b/c Gary let him have it! Not sure where it was all coming from.


----------



## PAcpl

I am a Gilbert fan myself, but a little Gilbert goes a LONG way. So to hear him in that seat everyday would be a little much for me. Here are my top 3 choices IF Artie never comes back:

Adam Carolla - Don't know if he could fly as a sidekick now
George Takei - Is way too busy to do the show everyday
Billy West - Too much animosity towards the show

Or of course:


----------



## maddhatir

PAcpl said:


> Or of course:



 for the love of god NO!!!

You will hear about Sirius/XM subscribers shoving ice pics in their ears! It would certainly be less painful than listening to mumbling for 5 hours


----------



## bumble

Did anyone happen to hear Capt. Jenks call in this morning? It was a blast from the past. He's been going through some serious legal issues. 

Howard played the best Jenks phony phone call ever, according to Howard. It was when Jenks impersonated Kathy Lee Gifford during a call to a telethon pledging $500,000. 

Priceless.


----------



## twokids0204

Wonder how Artie is...

Not heard alot of chatter about that fat suicidal heroin junkie!

I miss him....


----------



## twokids0204

Howard Stern - American Idol Judge...

Say it ain't so.


----------



## Sherry E

I really miss Artie and to me, because I thought he was one of the best things on the show, I really feel his absence.  Today, the Super Bowl discussion just wasn't the same without Artie.  To me, all the things that Howard does that drive me up the wall - like the endless bits on the megaphone and just dragging out stuff for too long in general when it's not that funny - are more noticeable without Artie there to mix it up and throw in his two cents or colorful stories.  Today, Howard was going on and on and on about American Idol, and I am an American Idol FAN and it was still driving me nuts!  I just find myself getting more impatient with Howard's juvenile humor and jokes (and his snorting - arrrrrggggghhhhhhh, that drives me up a wall), and I want to hear more about Robin, Gary and Fred, or more about Howard's life with Beth and less of his 'imaginary phone conversations' on the megaphone.  I think without Artie there and without any 'real guests' (not Wack Pack members) to interview, Howard's humor can get very redundant to me.  I think he is at his best when he has someone else to bounce questions off of or have a conversation with.

This is why I am praying for some good guests to hurry and get in there - I see Benicio Del Toro is due to come in, but the last time Benicio was on, part of what made his interview fun was Artie's various comments and interruptions!!  Benicio, on his own, is not much of a talker!

It's been about 2 whole months since Artie left - remember, he was gone even before they went on holiday break in December because he was "asked" to take a leave.  I can't believe it has been that long, but I wish he would get his act together and come back!!

Oh, and I think Howard should do American Idol.  he won't be the big meanie that he says he will be - we all know that.  He will follow the rules and act like an adult, and he may throw out a little comment here or there, but he won't be that bad.  I thnk it would be great for him and for Idol.  Also, Beth could take more work being in Los Angeles part of the year.  But I bet he is going to be difficult and turn down the offer.


----------



## twokids0204

Sherry E said:


> I really miss Artie and to me, because I thought he was one of the best things on the show, I really feel his absence.  Today, the Super Bowl discussion just wasn't the same without Artie.  To me, all the things that Howard does that drive me up the wall - like the endless bits on the megaphone and just dragging out stuff for too long in general when it's not that funny - are more noticeable without Artie there to mix it up and throw in his two cents or colorful stories.  Today, Howard was going on and on and on about American Idol, and I am an American Idol FAN and it was still driving me nuts!  I just find myself getting more impatient with Howard's juvenile humor and jokes (and his snorting - arrrrrggggghhhhhhh, that drives me up a wall), and I want to hear more about Robin, Gary and Fred, or more about Howard's life with Beth and less of his 'imaginary phone conversations' on the megaphone.  I think without Artie there and without any 'real guests' (not Wack Pack members) to interview, Howard's humor can get very redundant to me.  I think he is at his best when he has someone else to bounce questions off of or have a conversation with.
> 
> This is why I am praying for some good guests to hurry and get in there - I see Benicio Del Toro is due to come in, but the last time Benicio was on, part of what made his interview fun was Artie's various comments and interruptions!!  Benicio, on his own, is not much of a talker!
> 
> It's been about 2 whole months since Artie left - remember, he was gone even before they went on holiday break in December because he was "asked" to take a leave.  I can't believe it has been that long, but I wish he would get his act together and come back!!
> 
> *Oh, and I think Howard should do American Idol.  he won't be the big meanie that he says he will be - we all know that.  He will follow the rules and act like an adult, and he may throw out a little comment here or there, but he won't be that bad.*  I thnk it would be great for him and for Idol.  Also, Beth could take more work being in Los Angeles part of the year.  But I bet he is going to be difficult and turn down the offer.



That's what I am worried about...

Sure he's a contreversial figure, but we all know he is a kitty cat deep down inside. But this goes against *everything* Howard has fought for.
Following the rules? come on... as for musical talent, do you think Howard REALLY knows music?
The real reason I would not want Howard to do Idol... is it is the apparent end to the Howard Stern Show. His contract with Sirius is up this December. And as loyal fans, we have all been with him through his contract re-negotiations, his threats of not returning, but deep down we knew he'd be back. This time... I am not so sure. He is 57, waking up at 4:00 am has to be taking it's toll. So if he accepted this position, we would not have live/real Howard ever again.
I know it's selfish, but I am putting Howard in my shoes. If there was something out there that gave Howard enjoyment, that he looked forward to every morning, he would not want that to go away. So do I wish Howard the best.... Well to be honest, he already has the best. I wish ME the best... and for me, the best includes Howard/Robin/Fred/Gary/ and hopefully Artie in the mornings.


----------



## askelton

Even Howard Stern won't get me to watch American Idol. 

You're right about missing Artie.  I love football and their lack of knowledge is quite painful.   Not having guests doesn't really bother me.  I like when Gary, Will or Jason are in the studio and they are just talking about nothing, but I wish Fred would speak up more too.  Artie's absence is definitely missed and I hope he's getting better.


----------



## maddhatir

I think if he does do this- it will be the end of his career as he knows it. This is so beneath him and what he really is.  His fans will scatter and not care anymore. BAD MOVE DUDE!

He does have horrible taste in music- he is like a teenage girl. He plays that junk and I can honestly say, I have never heard ONE song he is talking about. (thank GOD!) 

As for Artie, he may never come back now that it sounds like Howard might be giving up the show.  

Like I said, bad move Howard, bad move. 

ETA- I wonder what that call was about yesterday from that woman. The one who said Howard is going to be taking Regis' place and not doing AI??? Weird stuff. Out of the 2- I would rather see him do that!


----------



## Jodi

Huuuge Stern fan here checking in!  Can't believe I found this thread .

Re: Stern & Idol.  Perhaps if Howard just sat in for the auditions @ the different cities next year, then bowed out once they were a few weeks into Hollywood???  This way we'd get to hear his heinous sarcasm, but when the real "judging" occurred he could leave it to the pros....like Ellen .

Hope Artie will be back soon!


----------



## maddhatir

Sherry E said:


> imaginary phone conversations' on the megaphone.  .



 I am listening to the West Coast feed and thinking of you- Howard is on the megaphone


----------



## maddhatir

I figured it out!

Howard is boring us to DEATH so that we are happy to see him go! We will say- heck, we are not missing anything!

ENOUGH AI, LENO, LETTERMAN, ELLEN blah blah blah.

I have to turn the station- I am heading over to mah Liquid Metal \m/

BTW! I tried to get online to listen to Howard yesterday morning. I got a notice that I had to pay 2.99 in addition to my yearly subscription of $150!!!!!! WTH!!? My subscription expired on 2/6 but I do the auto renewal so the radio was covered, but not the internet. 

I called Sirius and talked to a woman and told her "this is crazy! I have been a subscriber since 06 and I only listen to (2!!) stations b/c the rest of your programming SUCKS!"  She started cracking up!  ...........and she waived the 2.99 a month. 

I asked about the "a la carte" subscription and she said you have to have the Starmate 5 to chose that option.


----------



## Sherry E

maddhatir said:


> I am listening to the West Coast feed and thinking of you- Howard is on the megaphone



Hee hee! You know that megaphone yesterday and today was driving me NUTS.  Enough already, Howard!! 

And I agree - enough Jay Leno talk.  Frankly, I am sure Jay is not the greatest of people, but I don't dislike him enough to want to sit through Howard's endless venomous rants against him.  I am just indifferent to Jay, and I think Howard is coming across as a very angry, bitter person when he rails against him all the time.

Also, here's a revelation - I don't dislike Oprah at all.  I like Oprah.  I don't watch every show of hers but she does not bother me.  I don't understand Howard's venom towards her, either, but it gets boring.

And, as I stated previously, I watch American Idol, but I am SICK of Howard talking about it.

Honestly, I don't think you guys have anything to worry about with Howard taking a job with American Idol at all.  I only want him to do it.  I don't _think_ he will do it at all.  He is too cranky and complains way too much to where even if they pay him big bucks, he will still find a way to grumble about having to fly to, say, St. Louis for auditions.  And he would find out that it involved more work than he thought it did and would be unhappy with that.

You know how you can tell Howard won't do American Idol?  he is talking way too much about it.  He is talking too much about the $100 million figure, even just as speculation.  Also, he is bashing Ryan S. and Ellen D. way too much, which I don't think he would do if he were about to sign a contract.  He would shut up about them if he were just about to work with them.  He is almost making it certain that they will not hire him because he is so mean about Ellen and Ryan.  Also, he will not be popular with that middle America crowd who watches AI but refuses to listen to the Howard Stern Show.  There is no getting aorund the fact that some people think he is the devil and will tune out to AI if he is on it.  He won't do it, and he probably already knows he is not taking the job, but he just enjoys the news reports about himself!!

Even if, by some fluke, Howard did take the AI job (which he will not), I bet he would still find a way to do some shows on Sirius.  Whether it was a once-a-week gig or twice every other week or whatever the set-up, I bet he would not abandon his radio audience completely, even though he says he would ditch radio to take AI.  I think he would do both AI and some form of a radio show in a scaled back schedule.  We already know that he is almost 100% certain to scale back the show to even fewer days/fewer hours than what it is now when he renews his Sirius contract - yes, I said _when_ he renews, not if!  He thinks working 4 days a week is too much, and most of the time he has his foot almost out the door as Robin reads the news.  So even without AI to take his attention, he will not be here on the air as much if he renews.  But I still think he would do radio in some capacity in those off months from AI.

Basically, when it comes down to it...Howard is a lot of talk but not so much action when it comes to seizing opportunities and taking jobs offered.  he had said before that AI should offer him the job, but now that they have, he won't do it.  And if he does, never fear - he won't leave radio completely.  I would bet on that!!


----------



## maddhatir

Just turned on Howard----

SAME CRAP DIFFERENT DAY HOWARD!!!!!!!!!!!!

I gotta get out of here. **turns off Howard** I can't do this anymore.


----------



## Jodi

I don't have Sirius, so can't listen to him daily.  I listen to youtube clips, but it really does seem like all he has been talking about is Leno & AI.  It can get old.   And why isn't Fred taking on more of a role now that Artie's gone...or is he & I'm just missing it?  Do you really think he'll leave Sirius after this year?  I heard him going on about it a while ago & to be honest, it sounds EXACTLY like when he ranted about terrestrial radio.


----------



## maddhatir

Jodi said:


> I don't have Sirius, so can't listen to him daily.  I listen to youtube clips, but it really does seem like all he has been talking about is Leno & AI.  It can get old.   And why isn't Fred taking on more of a role now that Artie's gone...or is he & I'm just missing it?  Do you really think he'll leave Sirius after this year?  I heard him going on about it a while ago & to be honest, it sounds EXACTLY like when he ranted about terrestrial radio.



Every rant Howard has sounds the same! Looooooooong and drawn out, day after day.

Nah- Fred is hardly heard from. We hear from no one but Howard, Howard, Howard. Oh, and then throw in some of those gross cackles, and butt kissing comments from Robin- and there's the show.

I may have asked this question before, but, does anyone remember when a caller would say "Long time listener, first time caller"  and Fred would play the duck quacking???!!! I just thought that was funny, not sure why


----------



## floridascgirl

Gotta have my morning Howard and my evening DIS.


----------



## twokids0204

Next Year's American Idol auditions...

"Um, Howard I would like to sing a song called FLY ME WITH BALLOON'S, and then after that I would like to try a little less known song called ROBIN'S BREASTS"


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> Next Year's American Idol auditions...
> 
> "Um, Howard I would like to sing a song called FLY ME WITH BALLOON'S, and then after that I would like to try a little less known song called ROBIN'S BREASTS"



Howard says "nope" and hits the button. Down goes Eric through the trap door. Eric and his wheelchair bounce safely off of the trampoline and out the door.......

That little dude is NASTY!


----------



## OandA

Howard Stern?

I was unaware it was still 1995.


----------



## maddhatir

move it along.....nothing to see here............


----------



## askelton

I heard Artie on the replay today.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, how I wish Artie would get his act together and talk Sirius into letting him come back to the show.  Howard is getting on my nerves so much lately and he has had so few interesting guests that Artie's energy would very much be appreciated about now.  It used to be in the old days that after the show took a vacation and came back, I was up at 3:00 a.m. Pacific time to hear that first show on the East Coast feed after they returned. I was so excited to hear what they had to say.  This time, I rolled over out of a perfectly good slumber this morning, turned on the radio, heard Howard ranting about American Idol again - and then I shut off the radio and went back to sleep!!!  When I turned it on again later, I heard him doing a long, drawn-out bit about J.D. and Ashley Dupree - and I turned it off.  Same old same old.  He drags stuff out for too long and then doesn't let other thing go as long as they should - like he will cut off guests when they are speaking, or cut off Artie's stories or whatever.

I hate to say it - I think Howard really may be better off retiring or cutting his hours on air back substantially when this contract ends.  I don't think he WILL leave radio, but if he does, I think it will be for the best.  And believe me, 10 years ago I would have been completely upset if he left radio.  But he is even crankier and more irritated and more juvenile about everything than ever before, and I think he needs a long, long, long break!!!


----------



## richmo

I agree that the American Idol thing is a bit much.  I thought that would quiet down after coming back from the break, but it hasn't.  Could be all this is part of a negotiation ploy with Sirius-XM.

I'm sure that if he does come back, it will be on a reduced basis.  Perhaps going from 4 days to 3.  Personally, if I was him, I'd do the live show in the afternoon and have the replay in the morning.  I would think it would be easier to get guests and nice not dealing with getting up at 4 AM all the time.


----------



## twokids0204

richmo said:


> I agree that the American Idol thing is a bit much.  I thought that would quiet down after coming back from the break, but it hasn't.  Could be all this is part of a negotiation ploy with Sirius-XM.
> 
> I'm sure that if he does come back, it will be on a reduced basis.  Perhaps going from 4 days to 3.  Personally, if I was him, I'd do the live show in the afternoon and have the replay in the morning.  I would think it would be easier to get guests and nice not dealing with getting up at 4 AM all the time.



I don't think it's a ploy for negotiations at all.

I don't think he wants to re-negotiate. I think he's had enough of 4:00 am wakeups.

I think he realllllly wants that American Idol job....and is defending himself against the critics. Yesterday he was reading his resume... Sheeesh!


----------



## PAcpl

Sherry E said:


> Oh, how I wish Artie would get his act together and talk Sirius into letting him come back to the show.  Howard is getting on my nerves so much lately and he has had so few interesting guests that Artie's energy would very much be appreciated about now.  It used to be in the old days that after the show took a vacation and came back, I was up at 3:00 a.m. Pacific time to hear that first show on the East Coast feed after they returned. I was so excited to hear what they had to say.  This time, I rolled over out of a perfectly good slumber this morning, turned on the radio, heard Howard ranting about American Idol again - and then I shut off the radio and went back to sleep!!!  When I turned it on again later, I heard him doing a long, drawn-out bit about J.D. and Ashley Dupree - and I turned it off.  Same old same old.  He drags stuff out for too long and then doesn't let other thing go as long as they should - like he will cut off guests when they are speaking, or cut off Artie's stories or whatever.
> 
> I hate to say it - I think Howard really may be better off retiring or cutting his hours on air back substantially when this contract ends.  I don't think he WILL leave radio, but if he does, I think it will be for the best.  And believe me, 10 years ago I would have been completely upset if he left radio.  But he is even crankier and more irritated and more juvenile about everything than ever before, and I think he needs a long, long, long break!!!



I agree 100% with everything you said, except the Artie coming back thing. I think by the time he would be well enough to come back, the show would be on its way out. I miss the guy and liked him even through his binge when he wouldn't shut up for two seconds, but I don't see him coming back. I do think everything else you said was dead on. I am tired of Howard interrupting Robin's news clips because he wants to get out of the studio. He gets 100 million dollars for the six months he works. He is just tired of it and he wants to go. He will always be involved in some sense because he needs to be heard, but not the 4am five our shifts that kill him.

I hope we at least hear Artie on some kind of going away wrap up show if they have one.



OandA said:


> Howard Stern?
> 
> I was unaware it was still 1995.



I was a huge O&A fan ever since they started broadcasting in Philly. Little Jimmy will always be the man, but for some reason I just lost interest. I don't know if they were too scared to be edgy when they got back on the air or what, but something wasn't there for me. Then when Tippy Tom (RIP) said what he said and they got thrown off again, well they were walking on eggshells. Every now and then I will tune in and listen if Patrice or someone is in studio, but that is usually when Stern is on another one of his vacations.


----------



## eaj1228

Tracey's rant about Scott was the funniest thing I heard on the show in a long time.     I loved how she started out stating that she liked Scott and his wife outside of work and then in the matter of seconds she began to totally rip into Scott for his work ethic.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

eaj1228 said:


> Tracey's rant about Scott was the funniest thing I heard on the show in a long time.     I loved how she started out stating that she liked Scott and his wife outside of work and then in the matter of seconds she began to totally rip into Scott for his work ethic.



Tracey cracks me up !!!! I could listen to her blast people all day


----------



## airhead

MelissaFromRI said:


> Tracey cracks me up !!!! I could listen to her blast people all day



me too!


----------



## bumble

I've been bored by the Idol talk also. But I have to say, Howard had a great story about his recent colonoscopy the other day. It was vintage Howard. Those type of stories are what make the show so good and unfortunately it seems as though that has been missing lately.


----------



## johnsonet

I adore Howard and nothing is funnier than when he imitates his mom. I could listen to that all day. Howard rules!!!!



floridascgirl said:


> Gotta have my morning Howard and my evening DIS.



Funny to see you on here too


----------



## bumble

Did anyone happen to hear/see Howard on the CBS Morning Show today? I heard it and then watched on DVR. I thought it was vintage Howard. The comment at the end about nothing else worthwhile on the show and the two country singers just standing there on camara was classic.


----------



## twokids0204

bumble said:


> Did anyone happen to hear/see Howard on the CBS Morning Show today? I heard it and then watched on DVR. I thought it was vintage Howard. The comment at the end about nothing else worthwhile on the show and the two country singers just standing there on camara was classic.



Heard it - and watched it.

Was hoping he would call Jay a thief for stealing Stu...stu....stutt...stuttttt..stutttteerrrrrinng J-J-J-Jo-Jo-John.


----------



## maddhatir

Have not listened to Howard for weeks!

Is it worth tuning in- or will it feel like I never left?


----------



## PAcpl

I saw this post on the Theme Parks and Strategies forum and thought of this thread right away:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2411382



maddhatir said:


> Have not listened to Howard for weeks!
> 
> Is it worth tuning in- or will it feel like I never left?



I think you're good now. No more American Idol talk and even with Leno starting Monday the show hasn't been flooded with Leno talk. It has been classic Stern lately, still miss Artie though


----------



## maddhatir

PAcpl said:


> I saw this post on the Theme Parks and Strategies forum and thought of this thread right away:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2411382



Don Rickles and Artie??!!!


----------



## maddhatir

OK- listening to Howard- he is talking about AI again.

Ya know- it is a sad, sad day when AMERICAN IDOL is considered SACRED and god forbid Howard frickin' makes comments about some sucky singers being throw down a trap- OOOOOOOOOOOh GOD FORBID!!!! (OMG- I just heard Christian Bale "_OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh _good for youuuuuuuuu")

This country is such a bunch....of.....stinking........WHINERS!!


----------



## bumble

He had a great interview the other day with Harry Shearer, who does many of the Simpson voices and was a part of the classic "Spinal Tap". It's interviews like this one that bring my faith back in Howard. The second I hear AI talk I change the channel. Hello Playboy...


----------



## twokids0204

bumble said:


> He had a great interview the other day with Harry Shearer, who does many of the Simpson voices and was a part of the classic "Spinal Tap". It's interviews like this one that bring my faith back in Howard. The second I hear AI talk I change the channel. Hello Playboy...



I missed that, and I missed Joan Rivers as well...I hope to pick those up tomorrow on "Best of The Week".


----------



## johnsonet

bumble said:


> He had a great interview the other day with Harry Shearer, who does many of the Simpson voices and was a part of the classic "Spinal Tap". It's interviews like this one that bring my faith back in Howard. The second I hear AI talk I change the channel. Hello Playboy...



That was a good interview - smart guy. When Harry went into Mr. Burns mode it was just CLASSIC  Also interesting that he did not agree to have his voice on The Simpsons ride @ Universal.


----------



## bumble

That's right... I didn't even think about the Universal comment. Good pick up.

Howard also mentioned that he spoke with Artie and that he sounded well. 54 days sober.


----------



## johnsonet

bumble said:


> That's right... I didn't even think about the Universal comment. Good pick up.
> 
> Howard also mentioned that he spoke with Artie and that he sounded well. 54 days sober.



Ooooh. I missed that! I haven't gotten to listen to much of the show at all lately. That's great news about Artie. I love Artie and don't mean this in a bad way but I don't miss him as much as I thought I would... although maybe b/c he was SUCH a wreck in the end. 

How does everyone else feel about Artie's absence on the show?


----------



## twokids0204

johnsonet said:


> Ooooh. I missed that! I haven't gotten to listen to much of the show at all lately. That's great news about Artie. I love Artie and don't mean this in a bad way but I don't miss him as much as I thought I would... although maybe b/c he was SUCH a wreck in the end.
> 
> *How does everyone else feel about Artie's absence on the show?*



I would like to have him back even just a day or two a week.

He needs to get his life in order and priorities straight.

But I will wait patiently for his return.


----------



## airhead

twokids0204 said:


> Howard Stern - American Idol Judge...
> 
> Say it ain't so.



I would watch that for sure!


----------



## twokids0204

The fast talking, raspy hoarse voice of Howard 101 evenings FERRALL said on Howard 100 news he will be going to Disney World this weekend.


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> The fast talking, raspy hoarse voice of Howard 101 evenings FERRALL said on Howard 100 news he will be going to Disney World this weekend.




Check it _owwwwwwwww_t!


----------



## richmo

twokids0204 said:


> The fast talking, raspy hoarse voice of Howard 101 evenings FERRALL said on Howard 100 news he will be going to Disney World this weekend.



I'll be there this weekend as well.  I guess I'll keep my ears open, since I wouldn't have a clue what he looks like.


----------



## twokids0204

richmo said:


> I'll be there this weekend as well.  I guess I'll keep my ears open, since I wouldn't have a clue what he looks like.



Apparently he will have his tounge out, wearing a green shirt and have a foot floating in front of him.


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> Apparently he will have his tounge out, wearing a green shirt and have a foot floating in front of him.



There ya go!  He shouldn't be hard to pick out of the crowd lookin' like that


----------



## PAcpl

I can't stand him!


----------



## richmo

PAcpl said:


> I can't stand him!



At least he's better than Bubba.


----------



## PAcpl

richmo said:


> At least he's better than Bubba.



Im not a big fan of Bubba, but I will take him over Ferrall. I will take Opie and Anthony over both of them though. I will even take Ron & Fez over either of those two guys.


----------



## johnsonet

twokids0204 said:


> The fast talking, raspy hoarse voice of Howard 101 evenings FERRALL said on Howard 100 news he will be going to Disney World this weekend.



I heard that!! That is so funny! He said he goes every year  I was HOPING he was going to say where he was staying... Too bad about his house getting flooded


----------



## johnsonet

maddhatir said:


> Check it _owwwwwwwww_t!



I love Ferrall. He's brilliant. Anyone who can keep me listening to SPORTS statistics must have something going on


----------



## maddhatir

Hey nowwwwwww!

I haven't been here in a while, but I need to get this off of my chest.

How can Howard play (and praise) Eric Clapton and in the same breath, mention how good Kelly Clarkson is- and then proceeds to play the clip of her song??   But then again- he did complain about Eric jammin' too much. How can one complain about hearing Eric Clapton jam?? I don't get it. 

Vent over


----------



## PAcpl

I still can't believe that David Arquette & Martina Navratilova are going to be sitting in on the show. Interviewing for the Artie seat?


----------



## twokids0204

PAcpl said:


> I still can't believe that David Arquette & Martina Navratilova are going to be sitting in on the show. Interviewing for the Artie seat?



Ohhhhhhhhh Myyyyyyy.....


----------



## airhead

PAcpl said:


> I still can't believe that David Arquette & Martina Navratilova are going to be sitting in on the show. Interviewing for the Artie seat?




For real??? That would suck...


----------



## maddhatir

Listening to the WC feed and David Arquette just came in- OMG- I love it! He is great!

....................the dude has *GOT* to be stoned  I am waiting for Howard to ask!


----------



## PAcpl

maddhatir said:


> Listening to the WC feed and David Arquette just came in- OMG- I love it! He is great!



I gotta say, Arquette impressed me this morning. It was just enough.


----------



## twokids0204

maddhatir said:


> Listening to the WC feed and David Arquette just came in- OMG- I love it! He is great!
> 
> ....................the dude has *GOT* to be stoned  I am waiting for Howard to ask!



Hey Martina, sorry to hear about your cancer... Want to get on the Sybian?


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> Hey Martina, sorry to hear about your cancer... Want to get on the Sybian?



He _IS_ hilarious! I think he would fit right it, but I doubt _that_ is going to happen.


----------



## maddhatir

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww {{shivers}}

Ugh- they keep playing clips!! Make it stop!


----------



## twokids0204

Let The Poison Out!

F - M - K?
Ellen Degeneres
Rosie O'Donnell
Martina Navratilova


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> Let The Poison Out!
> 
> F - M - K?
> Ellen Degeneres
> Rosie O'Donnell
> Martina Navratilova



Oh dear god! Did you hear that clip of Bigfoot yesterday- UGH!!! That runs a close "gross-out" 2nd to the "get the poison out"

OK I'll play- IF I were a gay woman....... I would..........

F- Ellen
M- Martina and
K- Rosie


----------



## twokids0204

maddhatir said:


> Oh dear god! Did you hear that clip of Bigfoot yesterday- UGH!!! That runs a close "gross-out" 2nd to the "get the poison out"
> 
> OK I'll play- IF I were a gay woman....... I would..........
> 
> F- Ellen
> M- Martina and
> K- Rosie



Your turn... any F-M-K scenario's you'd like?


----------



## twokids0204

I got a good F-M-K.

Ariel
Belle
Jasmine


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> I got a good F-M-K.
> 
> Ariel
> Belle
> Jasmine



 I'll let the guys comment on that one

How about................

Leno
Dave or
Jimmy Kimmel


----------



## twokids0204

maddhatir said:


> I'll let the guys comment on that one
> 
> How about................
> 
> Leno
> Dave or
> Jimmy Kimmel



Wow... I honeslty thought you were a Guy... until I read your tag "Harley Gal"...

My bad.

I am a guy, but I will still play your game (comeplete straight I might add).

Leno without a doubt (as any stern fan better attest to) must be - K
Dave - F (if it weren't for the scandal last year, he would been M)
Jimmy - M

Wow, I feel creepy for even answering that.

Just to cleanse myself - Sarah Silverman would be F and M


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> Wow... I honeslty thought you were a Guy... until I read your tag "Harley Gal"...
> 
> My bad.



Actually I thought YOU were a chica!! 

 No worries- I am sure a lot of people think that about me b/c I don't have foo-foo crap in my siggy or my avatar  

Well- since I am a girl- I would like to say that *I* would....

F- Kimmel
M- Dave (scandal, shmandal- if I married Dave, it would be for his money and I would keep Kimmel on the side ) 
and like you said- any Howard fan would say..
K- Leno.


----------



## AJ12345

maddhatir said:


> M- Dave (scandal, shmandal- if I married Dave, it would be for his money and I would keep Kimmel on the side )



TOTALLY AGREE!

LoL i loved it!! "come on raven, let the poison out"


----------



## MelissaFromRI

twokids0204 said:


> I got a good F-M-K.
> 
> Ariel
> Belle
> Jasmine



lol 



maddhatir said:


> I'll let the guys comment on that one
> 
> How about................
> 
> Leno
> Dave or
> Jimmy Kimmel



F - Kimmel

M - Letterman

K - Leno


----------



## BayouMickey

I KNEW DIS'ers were corrupted like me! A Stern thread on the DIS I've seen everything. Among all the " I would never (insert refillable mugs, pool hop etc. here)", a diamond in the rough!
FMK Answer?
F - Jasmine, you know she's a freak
M - Belle I'm a man I need sense and intellegence in my life in some way
K - Ariel, oh sure she's  good from the waist up, but does the fish smell linger?


----------



## maddhatir

BayouMickey said:


> I KNEW DIS'ers were corrupted like me! A Stern thread on the DIS I've seen everything. Among all the " I would never (insert refillable mugs, pool hop etc. here)", a diamond in the rough!
> FMK Answer?
> F - Jasmine, you know she's a freak
> M - Belle I'm a man I need sense and intellegence in my life in some way
> K -* Ariel, oh sure she's  good from the waist up, but does the fish smell linger*?



.............

Glad you found us!!! 

Now, come on....you don't want to beat a dead horse and join in on the mugs, pools or whatever else might be up someone's crawl? Have you noticed how many perfect people are around this place?.  Amazing, isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




BTW- *I* am a total freak, if you like hardcore metal we also have a thread for that!  Talk about outcast. .....Oh wait- AND I don't have kids (by choice- and, of course, we have a  thread for that too!) I am surprised Disney even lets me in the parks


----------



## BayouMickey

maddhatir said:


> .............
> 
> Glad you found us!!!
> 
> Now, come on....you don't want to beat a dead horse and join in on the mugs, pools or whatever else might be up someone's crawl? Have you noticed how many perfect people are around this place?.  Amazing, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW- *I* am a total freak, if you like hardcore metal we also have a thread for that!  Talk about outcast. .....Oh wait- AND I don't have kids (by choice- and, of course, we have a  thread for that too!) I am surprised Disney even lets me in the parks



I'm a old school metal head, Ozzy, Dio , Maiden stuff like that. But my son has been getting me into stuff like Disturbed I like them alot. looking at your sig looks like we could be brothers lol we both have the long black hair borderline goth thing going lol.


----------



## maddhatir

BayouMickey said:


> I'm a old school metal head, Ozzy, Dio , Maiden stuff like that. But my son has been getting me into stuff like Disturbed I like them alot. looking at your sig looks like we could be brothers lol we both have the long black hair borderline goth thing going lol.




 Everyone thinks I am a dude!!! I am a chick- I am actually a girly girl! (my pic is in my profile- I should put it in my siggy) as you can see, I tend to be the minority in a lot of things. I don't want kids and never have, I am usually one of about 50 girls in the crowd at most of the concerts I attend, and of course, I do not think Howard Stern is a scum sucking pig who exploits women (sorry people, those women have a brain and choose to do these things ALL on their own, go figure) 


Nice to meet you all


----------



## BayouMickey

maddhatir said:


> Everyone thinks I am a dude!!! I am a chick- I am actually a girly girl! (my pic is in my profile- I should put it in my siggy) as you can see, I tend to be the minority in a lot of things. I don't want kids and never have, I am usually one of about 50 girls in the crowd at most of the concerts I attend, and of course, I do not think Howard Stern is a scum sucking pig who exploits women (sorry people, those women have a brain and choose to do these things ALL on their own, go figure)
> 
> And- since I am a chick- it is safe to say that is certainly not me in my siggy- that is my luv, Sharlee, he plays bass for the band Arch Enemy.
> 
> Nice to meet you all



LOL my bad!
Totally nice to meet you.


----------



## maddhatir

BayouMickey said:


> LOL my bad!
> Totally nice to meet you.



Maybe I should revamp my siggy Oh, and the Harley thing might confuse people too. Where did I come from?


----------



## twokids0204

BayouMickey said:


> I KNEW DIS'ers were corrupted like me! A Stern thread on the DIS I've seen everything. Among all the " I would never (insert refillable mugs, pool hop etc. here)", a diamond in the rough!
> FMK Answer?
> F - Jasmine, you know she's a freak
> M - Belle I'm a man I need sense and intellegence in my life in some way
> K - Ariel, oh sure she's  good from the waist up, but does the fish smell linger?



Glad you made it over...

I little home away from home.


----------



## AJ12345

maddhatir said:


> I do not think Howard Stern is a scum sucking pig who exploits women (sorry people, those women have a brain and choose to do these things ALL on their own, go figure)



i would almost venture to say he's borderline respectful now that he's w/ Beth.


----------



## maddhatir

AJ12345 said:


> i would almost venture to say he's borderline respectful now that he's w/ Beth.



He has gotten much better with the "wanting to touch too much" and his comments are more tame  It also could be b/c of his therapy.  But, I have *never* thought he exploited women.


----------



## BayouMickey

He's "lika macheen"


----------



## sydney dog

Hey now!!!   I'm so glad I found you freaks on the Dis.  Been a fan since ealry Krock days.   

Hers one for my fellow female fans!  
F-M-K

Medicated Pete
Sal
Richard


----------



## twokids0204

sydney dog said:


> Hey now!!!   I'm so glad I found you freaks on the Dis.  Been a fan since ealry Krock days.
> 
> Hers one for my fellow female fans!
> F-M-K
> 
> Medicated Pete
> Sal
> Richard



I think I just puked a bit...


----------



## maddhatir

sydney dog said:


> Hey now!!!   I'm so glad I found you freaks on the Dis.  Been a fan since ealry Krock days.
> 
> Hers one for my fellow female fans!
> F-M-K
> 
> Medicated Pete
> Sal
> Richard



Oh dear god. I am going to bite the bullet and play along. I will do the walk of shame after my picks though

F- Sal
M- Richard 
K- Pete

The hardest part is picking Richard to marry. I think the guy is hilarious, he seems like a really sweet guy, Halloween is our favorite holiday and we would probably like the same kind of music BUT! If I married him I would not kiss him b/c he does not brush his teeth {{{{PA-yuke}}}} But he will make me laugh. 

I chose Sal b/c he is the best looking one out of the 3. I could only imagine what he would want to do to me- or vice versa

And Pete, he just annoys the hell out of me- off with is head!!


----------



## BayouMickey

maddhatir said:


> Oh dear god. I am going to bite the bullet and play along. I will do the walk of shame after my picks though
> 
> F- Sal
> M- Richard
> K- Pete
> 
> The hardest part is picking Richard to marry. I think the guy is hilarious, he seems like a really sweet guy, Halloween is our favorite holiday and we would probably like the same kind of music BUT! If I married him I would not kiss him b/c he does not brush his teeth {{{{PA-yuke}}}} But he will make me laugh.
> 
> I chose Sal b/c he is the best looking one out of the 3. I could only imagine what he would want to do to me- or vice versa
> 
> *And Pete, he just annoys the hell out of me- off with is head*!!



oh myyyy!


----------



## maddhatir

Medicated Pete's Hour of Power?


----------



## maddhatir

Oh BTW- just in case anyone missed Beth O on Letterman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf48GUKW_ns

She is so sweet and adorable!


----------



## twokids0204

Oh Brutal Master...


----------



## airhead

Hey now!


----------



## maddhatir

I wonder if Howard will survive the flight to LA!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




OMG- He is one neurotic dude!


----------



## johnsonet

I was just wondering how his flight is going! LOL. Hope he ends up having fun. Can't wait to hear about the party at Jimmy Kimmel's


----------



## maddhatir

johnsonet said:


> I was just wondering how his flight is going! LOL. Hope he ends up having fun. Can't wait to hear about the party at Jimmy Kimmel's



I don't think Howard has fun doing anything!


----------



## airhead

maddhatir said:


> i don't think howard has fun doing anything!



ita!


----------



## maddhatir

airhead said:


> ita!




He seems to be getting more "crotchety" in his old age. He always puts people down for having fun and for what they like......I think he is jealous of people being able to enjoy themselves. If he has been in therapy for as long as he says he has, I would be asking the looney doc for my money back

You know what I don't like? When he talks about how stupid Halloween is! Come on! Halloween is my favorite holiday- how can you _NOT_ have fun on Halloween!?


----------



## johnsonet

maddhatir said:


> He seems to be getting more "crotchety" in his old age. He always puts people down for having fun and for what they like......I think he is jealous of people being able to enjoy themselves. If he has been in therapy for as long as he says he has, I would be asking the looney doc for my money back
> 
> You know what I don't like? When he talks about how stupid Halloween is! Come on! Halloween is my favorite holiday- how can you _NOT_ have fun on Halloween!?



Well, I can't stand Halloween either (except for children). I think it's tacky and I just don't "get" it. BUT it's a ton of fun for a lot of people so - to each his own.
I agree with you that it's hard for him to enjoy things and that he is often jealous of others' fun. It's sad - but some people are just like that. I think he's gotten SO much kinder and gentler though. I just love him  I still hope he has some fun out in Cali


----------



## BayouMickey

I don't mind Howard that much.
Now Robin on the other hand is getting on my last nerve!


----------



## maddhatir

johnsonet said:


> Well, I can't stand Halloween either (except for children). I think it's tacky and I just don't "get" it. BUT it's a ton of fun for a lot of people so - to each his own.
> I agree with you that it's hard for him to enjoy things and that he is often jealous of others' fun. It's sad - but some people are just like that. I think he's gotten SO much kinder and gentler though. I just love him  I still hope he has some fun out in Cali



ITA that he is kinder and gentler. You don't hear him bad mouthing a lot of people like he did in the past. I must say sometimes I liked when he did it- not how he would drag it out, but I liked when he had the "dirt" on people and just get angry  I miss him telling Gary or Scott to "GET OUT OF MY STUDIO!"

I also like that he does not have that many chicas in the studio anymore. That got boring for me. I would turn the station b/c I could recite_ word for word_ what he was going to say to them. blah blah blah, heard it a million times before Howard. I still turn the dial once and a while, like when he goes on and on about AI, Dancing with the Stars, Jay etc etc. 

He does need to let loose sometimes and enjoy things in his life. He says Beth does not mind the way he is, but it has to be a downer sometimes. 

I am like a kid at Christmas when Oct hits! I LUV the fall and Halloween.


----------



## sydney dog

BayouMickey said:


> Now Robin on the other hand is getting on my last nerve!



Whats wrong you don't want a "food bill of rights" ?  I love her but wow has she gone off the deep end.


----------



## sydney dog

maddhatir said:


> I also like that he does not have that many chicas in the studio anymore. That got boring for me. I would turn the station b/c I could recite_ word for word_ what he was going to say to them. blah blah blah, heard it a million times before Howard.
> 
> Yeah but you gotta love Little Lupe and her slot machine


----------



## maddhatir

BayouMickey said:


> I don't mind Howard that much.
> Now Robin on the other hand is getting on my last nerve!



Robin always annoyed me, still does. And the green drink has nothing to do with it She is just a puppet.

Someone called in this week and mentioned that Robin's news has gotten very boring and it seems rushed, ITA. Howard does not seem to make any funny comments on the news like he used to. The news used to be my _favorite _part of the show. Now it is rather boring.


----------



## maddhatir

sydney dog said:


> Yeah but you gotta love Little Lupe and her slot machine



Believe it or not, I MISSED Howard that day!!! Figures...  

Did you hear Howard say he wants Little Lupe to come back on the show along with the inventor of the Sybian! OMG- I can't listen to that dude's creepy voice anymore {{{shivers}}}


----------



## maddhatir

Didn't Howard always bust on Ashton Kutcher? 

I can't stand the guy. I see him on Bill Maher sometimes and he is like a wet blanket. Boring.

But Ryan Phillippe- OMG!  What a beautiful specimen.

BTW- "band room"?? um, wouldn't that be considered A STUDIO Howard?


----------



## johnsonet

Sounds like Howard had fun 

I haven't heard today's entire show but I was LOL when he described the tour bus guide "announcing" him on Rodeo Drive  What a nightmare...


----------



## maddhatir

OMG Howard! Give up on the *MOONSHINE*! It's just alcohol for god's sake. 

How in the world can 100 people drink out of ONE jar and get (as Howard calls it) "stoned"? That is probably why that caller mentioned smoking dope at the party. Howard used the word "stoned" instead buzzed or drunk. 

He is such an old man! I am SO over this party already.


----------



## richmo

I'm pretty much in agreement on the recent comments about Robin's news.  I think she's gotten so involved with other things that the preparation just isn't there.  I know there's even a website out there somewhere that points out all her mistakes, and that's been going on for years.  Now I hear her do stories that are sometimes several days old, and the fact checking just isn't there, or the clips just add nothing.

I'm starting to think that, whatever Howard does, she may be headed out for TV.  She does have a lot of talent and has done very well as a guest on some of the other shows.  However, I think her focus has shifted away from the show.

That being said, when the new contract starts next year (I should say IF the new contract starts next year), I would think Howard could cut an hour off the show by dropping the news portion and I expect Robin won't be back.  Actually, I would think it would be easier on Howard if he turns it into an afternoon show instead and the replay could be in the morning instead.  Instead of borrowing guests from Today and Regis, he can get them on the way to Letterman...plus the hours would be better for getting the west coast interviews on the phone.

If Robin goes, he would need to get a female voice in there.  The obvious choices would be someone like Sarah Silverman or maybe Jillian Barberie, who could do it while in California via Satellite/ISDN.  However, its likely neither would be available.  Another thought is the cohost Ferrall had when he first started at Sirius...I forget her name, but I thought she did a nice job and was good the one time Howard had her in.

Finally, while I'm on my rant, when the new lineup comes up next year, I think its time to cut ties with Bubba.  I used to enjoy listening to him in small chunks, but its all car racing and wrestling now.  Just doesn't seem to be a fit for 100/101.  Plus 4 out of 5 days its just a replay of a terrestrial radio show.


----------



## airhead

Howard complains about EVERYTHING! He can always find something wrong. That's just him.
Don't know how his wife can stand that...


----------



## twokids0204

richmo said:


> I'm pretty much in agreement on the recent comments about Robin's news.  I think she's gotten so involved with other things that the preparation just isn't there.  I know there's even a website out there somewhere that points out all her mistakes, and that's been going on for years.  Now I hear her do stories that are sometimes several days old, and the fact checking just isn't there, or the clips just add nothing.
> 
> I'm starting to think that, whatever Howard does, she may be headed out for TV.  She does have a lot of talent and has done very well as a guest on some of the other shows.  However, I think her focus has shifted away from the show.
> 
> That being said, when the new contract starts next year (I should say IF the new contract starts next year), I would think Howard could cut an hour off the show by dropping the news portion and I expect Robin won't be back.  Actually, I would think it would be easier on Howard if he turns it into an afternoon show instead and the replay could be in the morning instead.  Instead of borrowing guests from Today and Regis, he can get them on the way to Letterman...plus the hours would be better for getting the west coast interviews on the phone.
> 
> If Robin goes, he would need to get a female voice in there.  The obvious choices would be someone like Sarah Silverman or maybe Jillian Barberie, who could do it while in California via Satellite/ISDN.  However, its likely neither would be available.  Another thought is the cohost Ferrall had when he first started at Sirius...I forget her name, but I thought she did a nice job and was good the one time Howard had her in.
> 
> Finally, while I'm on my rant, when the new lineup comes up next year, I think its time to cut ties with Bubba.  I used to enjoy listening to him in small chunks, but its all car racing and wrestling now.  Just doesn't seem to be a fit for 100/101.  Plus 4 out of 5 days its just a replay of a terrestrial radio show.



*I 100% disagree.*

Howard would not even consider doing his show without Robin. No if's, and's or but's!


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> *I 100% disagree.*
> 
> Howard would not even consider doing his show without Robin. No if's, and's or but's!



ITA- not only would Howard not replace Robin with another female, can you IMAGINE the backlash from the fans? I know we can all say we do not like Robin- but we will not accept anyone else in her place. 

I think if Artie were to come back, it would make us forget that Robin's big mouth is gone. I like the banter between Artie and Howard. I would like to see Gilbert come in once and while too. Those 3 together crack me up!


----------



## BayouMickey

hmm maybe Jillian Barberie as a replacement?
on another note today was a day I missed Artie. That whole Jeff the Drunk thing would've been epic!


----------



## maddhatir

BayouMickey said:


> hmm maybe Jillian Barberie as a replacement?
> on another note today was a day I missed Artie. That whole Jeff the Drunk thing would've been epic!



Darn! I am listening to the West Coast feed and I logged out to clear my cookies etc (my computer was really slow, anyway!) and when I went to go back onto Sirius, it told me the online player was not available! I finally get on and Jeff is Fing this and Fing that!!!

What happened????!!!!


----------



## BayouMickey

maddhatir said:


> Darn! I am listening to the West Coast feed and I logged out to clear my cookies etc (my computer was really slow, anyway!) and when I went to go back onto Sirius, it told me the online player was not available! I finally get on and Jeff is Fing this and Fing that!!!
> 
> What happened????!!!!



Same thing as yesterday about the trailer. Except he's more agitated today. Hung up on howard 3 times!


----------



## maddhatir

BayouMickey said:


> Same thing as yesterday about the trailer. Except he's more agitated today. Hung up on howard 3 times!



 I'm a bad girl- I didn't listen yesterday. 

I turned it off. Was it Jimmy who was a guest yesterday? When I turned it back on, some chick was yapping and I didn't feel like hearing about her sexapades (Howard was asking if she ever tried......well, blah blah blah)- so, I turned on some music for the rest of the day \m/

I just now heard Jeff screaming about the trailer, his brother and a chair


----------



## BayouMickey

maddhatir said:


> I'm a bad girl- I didn't listen yesterday.
> 
> I turned it off. Was it Jimmy who was a guest yesterday? When I turned it back on, some chick was yapping and I didn't feel like hearing about her sexapades (Howard was asking if she ever tried......well, blah blah blah)- so, I turned on some music for the rest of the day \m/
> 
> I just now heard Jeff screaming about the trailer, his brother and a chair



Now imagine that with Artie's spot on impersonation of Jeff on top of it....


----------



## johnsonet

twokids0204 said:


> *I 100% disagree.*
> 
> Howard would not even consider doing his show without Robin. No if's, and's or but's!



I totally agree. No way does the show go on without Howard, Fred and Robin.

Poor Jeff the Drunk


----------



## maddhatir

These 2 things just made me shake my head today............

#1

"_Tomorrow you will hear that Charlie Sheen has signed for another season of 'Two and a Half Men.' Charlie Sheen is a genius. He really is and I'll tell you why. You're on a family sitcom on CBS. You get arrested for threatening your wife with a knife on Christmas, which happens to be Jesus's birthday by the way. So how do you handle a public-relations nightmare like that? You call your agent and you demand 2 million dollars an episode or you're not coming back. And you get it. Tiger Woods must feel like a real dumb@$$ right now_." Jimmy Kimmel.

#2

Rep. Souder resigns over affair with staffer 

Don't ya just LUV it!?


----------



## maddhatir

and one more thing I learned after today's show.....

I want to hang with Woody and Willie in Hawaii please.  

I am sure Matthew McConaughey has to make an appearance once and while


----------



## maddhatir

I flipped the TV on the other day and Will and Jada were on Oprah. 

I sat there with my mouth open thinking WTH! are those 2 TALKING about!?!!!?  Thank you Howard for making me feel like..... "it's not just me" ugh.


----------



## maddhatir

Mama MIA! Stop the AI talk! Yesterday I did not even tune in b/c I KNEW it would be about Dancing with the Stars!!

..............did I miss anything good?

I am tuning out of the West Coast feed b/c I can't handle this BS!

I have a feeling Howard will be gone at the end of the year. He seems to be running out of things to talk about- he is so repetitive!


----------



## airhead

twokids0204 said:


> *I 100% disagree.*
> 
> Howard would not even consider doing his show without Robin. No if's, and's or but's!



I agree 100% !!


----------



## Sherry E

I must say - it's times like these that I really miss Artie!  He was so great with the quick remarks during the Pat O'Brien tapes scandal and the Christian Bale tape.  I just KNOW he would be on fire with this latest Mel Gibson stuff!  It would be Artie at his absolute best, and he would already be mimicking Mel on some of the 'best lines' from the recordings (which cannot be repeated here).

I am one of those who really thinks Artie's presence on the show was irreplaceable, and his absence is really felt (to me).  I know a lot of people don't agree, and they even prefer Howard without Artie.  I think Howard was good, but getting stale.  Artie came in like a breath of fresh air and really revitalized that show - even on his darkest days.  His laugh was infectious.  I think he was really am important piece of the puzzle of that show.  I can't believe Artie has been gone for 7 months!!!

And Howard has no business at all making fun of anyone's speech or 'mouth noises' on air or on TV or anything - has anyone ever listened to how much he snorts?  I can tell by Howard's breathing & voice tone that he has sinus trouble - maybe a deviated septum, not quite sure.  Anyway I notice it because of his mouth breathing, nasal tone and how he has to constantly swallow to catch his breath or whatever.  In any case, he can't help it, of course - it's not his fault - but it sometimes is annoying to hear those 'noises' on air.  So he shouldn't talk about anyone else's mouth noises!!


----------



## kaseycamille

Sherry E said:


> I must say - it's times like these that I really miss Artie!  He was so great with the quick remarks during the Pat O'Brien tapes scandal and the Christian Bale tape.  I just KNOW he would be on fire with this latest Mel Gibson stuff!  It would be Artie at his absolute best, and he would already be mimicking Mel on some of the 'best lines' from the recordings (which cannot be repeated here).
> 
> I am one of those who really thinks Artie's presence on the show was irreplaceable, and his absence is really felt (to me).  I know a lot of people don't agree, and they even prefer Howard without Artie.  I think Howard was good, but getting stale.  Artie came in like a breath of fresh air and really revitalized that show - even on his darkest days.  His laugh was infectious.  I think he was really am important piece of the puzzle of that show.  I can't believe Artie has been gone for 7 months!!!
> 
> And Howard has no business at all making fun of anyone's speech or 'mouth noises' on air or on TV or anything - has anyone ever listened to how much he snorts?  I can tell by Howard's breathing & voice tone that he has sinus trouble - maybe a deviated septum, not quite sure.  Anyway I notice it because of his mouth breathing, nasal tone and how he has to constantly swallow to catch his breath or whatever.  In any case, he can't help it, of course - it's not his fault - but it sometimes is annoying to hear those 'noises' on air.  So he shouldn't talk about anyone else's mouth noises!!



I totally agree about the absence of Artie. I have been thinking about how perfectly he would mimic these Mel Gibson tapes. He would get such a kick out of this!

While I agree that he is sorely missed and that he was an irreplaceable part of the show, I still enjoy the show just as much; its just different to me. I am never more grateful for this friggin wonderful show than after they come back from a break! I was smiling like a crazy person all the way to work on Monday. I was actually looking forward to a Monday! 

As for the noises Howard makes, the snorting can become annoying but I feel it can't be compared to Larry "the King" Zeiger's noises.
Howard has a comedy show where he farts, burps and snorts into the mike all the time. Larry King's odd noises are out of place on his "news talk" show and thats why I think Howard goofs on it.

I'm anxiously awaiting seeing if JD gets a call from his speed-dating girl. I say no way...although I love JD, he is definitely not that girls' type...he aims too high, and seemingly solely based on looks.


----------



## maddhatir

Sherry E said:


> I am one of those who really thinks Artie's presence on the show was irreplaceable, and his absence is really felt (to me).  I know a lot of people don't agree, and they even prefer Howard without Artie.  I think Howard was good, but getting stale.



ITA! I think the show is....flat. Not much to look forward to.
I listened on Monday when they came back- but have not tuned in since then. I feel the show is getting repetitive.

I had a dream last night that I was listening to Howard. I was not sure if the show was a repeat- until I heard Artie chime in! 

I wish they would give us an update on him.


----------



## maddhatir

OMG! 
I MUST say, Alexa Ray Joel's voice is incredible!!!


----------



## lakelandgal70

Have Sirius in both our cars. Got it only for Stern but really like the music. Oh and I am an almost 40yr old woman. Good to see other gals like him too.


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Have Sirius in both our cars. Got it only for Stern but really like the music. Oh and I am an almost 40yr old woman. Good to see other gals like him too.



LOL- another _child-free_ _Stern_ fan! 
Now, the big question- are you a _hardcore metal fan_? 

I am a total outcast b/c I am all 3, and a girl too boot


----------



## twokids0204

maddhatir said:


> ITA! *I think the show is....flat.* Not much to look forward to.
> I listened on Monday when they came back- but have not tuned in since then. I feel the show is getting repetitive.
> 
> I had a dream last night that I was listening to Howard. I was not sure if the show was a repeat- until I heard Artie chime in!
> 
> I wish they would give us an update on him.



I tend to agree...

I am not enjoying it as much as I used to, it's like Howard is just waiting for that contract to expire, so he can move on.

Or maybe it's just getting to predictable.

Please no more Mel Gibson, no more Swap Shop, no more talk about Green Drinks and Enema.


----------



## masakas

I think is hard to say that


----------



## lakelandgal70

Alas I am not a hardcore metal fan. I am more of a smooth jazz, chill music person with some old rock classic thrown in.


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Alas I am not a hardcore metal fan. I am more of a smooth jazz, chill music person with some old rock classic thrown in.



HA! That's cool 
I like chillin' to some smooth stuff. I like Blues, I also enjoy classic rock but it has to be the deeper cuts, things you do not hear on the radio.  I love Baroque- and believe it or not- I like music from the 20s-30s and 40s


----------



## lakelandgal70

I also like 20-30-40 music. Love Love Love movies from that era as well. Claudet Colbert anyone??


----------



## BayouMickey

lakelandgal70 said:


> I also like 20-30-40 music. Love Love Love movies from that era as well. Claudet Colbert anyone??



Me too! Cole Porter, Edith Piaf, prima all the greats!


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> I also like 20-30-40 music. Love Love Love movies from that era as well. Claudet Colbert anyone??



 No, I do not like old films ........But I like _STEPHEN_ Colbert


----------



## lakelandgal70

Love her or hate her this segment with Andrea Miss Howard Stern is sad. Hopefully she will pull her life together and never drive under the influence again. 

I too miss Artie. Wish we could know what is going on with him. He probably is better off the show getting well. I am also kinda tired of Mel Gibson tapes but I do love Swap Shop calls. They make me laugh. 

Hahah maddhatir! Stephen Colbert is good too.


----------



## richmo

lakelandgal70 said:


> Love her or hate her this segment with Andrea Miss Howard Stern is sad. Hopefully she will pull her life together and never drive under the influence again.



Yeah, that was a difficult segment.  I think I caught that she's seeing a counselor every two weeks.  Seems like she should be in there several times a week.  I'm guessing there's an insurance (or lack of) issue.  It was odd hearing her say she wanted to kill herself in one breath to saying she wants not only a husband, but one that makes at least half a million a year the next.  The whole thing with the guy thats supporting/controlling her is weird too.  Hope she gets it together...


----------



## maddhatir

aw jeez. It's 25 minutes into the West Coast feed- please tell me if I should continue to listen or is Howard going to be in a PISSY mood for the rest of the show!!!

You can always hear it in his voice when he is in a bad mood.


----------



## maddhatir

Oh dear GOD Sarah! 

RUN! RUN LIKE THE WIND! HEAD FOR THE HILLS!


----------



## PAcpl

maddhatir said:


> Oh dear GOD Sarah!
> 
> RUN! RUN LIKE THE WIND! HEAD FOR THE HILLS!



LOL, poor Pete.


----------



## maddhatir

PAcpl said:


> LOL, poor Pete.



Poor (as Tracy Morgan says) "MEDICAL" Pete 

Sorry- as a female- I would NOT consider Pete a "good catch"


----------



## airhead

Pete,a good catch???  EEEEWWWWWWW.....for who???

Like most here,I've listened/watched Howard from day 1. I NEVER missed a day! But lately,his show is a big snoozefest. He's gotta know its startin' to suck. I'm wicked sick of hearin' Mel tapes!  Get some new material! Ok,Artie's gone. Time to find someone,ANYONE, to sit in his chair,cuz Howard just isn't gettin' the job done. Most of the time,I'm bored by his show. Robert Duval interview: BORING.
I have been thinkin' its time to say bye-bye to Sirius...


----------



## johnsonet

maddhatir said:


> Oh dear GOD Sarah!
> 
> RUN! RUN LIKE THE WIND! HEAD FOR THE HILLS!



No kidding  He is one of the biggest losers they've ever had on...


----------



## maddhatir

airhead said:


> Pete,a good catch???  EEEEWWWWWWW.....for who???



FOR SARAH! Or so she thinks! GA-ROSS!!!!!! Why does he always "snort"? That alone would make me want to just punch him right in the head 

I wish they would put Gilbert in Artie's chair, that would be total mayhem- OR I really like Greg Fitzsimmons. 



> Like most here,I've listened/watched Howard from day 1. I NEVER missed a day! But lately,his show is a big snoozefest. He's gotta know its startin' to suck. I'm wicked sick of hearin' Mel tapes!  Get some new material! Ok,Artie's gone. Time to find someone,ANYONE, to sit in his chair,cuz Howard just isn't gettin' the job done. Most of the time,I'm bored by his show. Robert Duval interview: BORING.
> I have been thinkin' its time to say bye-bye to Sirius...



Yeah- you can tell Howard (and the show) are tired. It's sad.

I didn't get to hear the Bobby D interview- I usually like him- he seems like such a cool guy. He is "real"......he is insane! 
But not this time???


----------



## lakelandgal70

Missed the medicated Pete segment. Did catch the dude from 30rock. Crap what is his name? Anyway he is funny. And I do agree about the show being tired and Howard sounding like he doesn't care. I guess I wouldn't if I was leaving my job in 5 months. Heck I don't really care about my job and I am not leaving


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Missed the medicated Pete segment. Did catch the dude from 30rock. Crap what is his name? Anyway he is funny.



Tracy Morgan


----------



## sydney dog

I need somewhere to vent.  Exactly 2 months ago was my b day.  i got the stiletto.  DH  or should I say H still has not put it in my car.  I have the Starmate and tried to just use the same wires for the Stiletto but it is "saying" no antenna detected.  He has been promising to look at it since the beginning of June!!!!!!!  Bought it used on ebay so now I figure if it is broken we are screwed.  Its been almost 2 months that we have had it.  

I am just so pissed and needed somewhere to vent!!!  i told him next year I want a boyfriend for my b day.  A boyfriend would have had it in the day of my b day. 

And did I happen to mention he didn't even have it for my b-day.  He only ordered it after my b day.  He said he forgot.  

Please tell me I have the right to be annoyed!!!


----------



## maddhatir

sydney dog said:


> I need somewhere to vent.  Exactly 2 months ago was my b day.  i got the stiletto.  DH  or should I say H still has not put it in my car.  I have the Starmate and tried to just use the same wires for the Stiletto but it is "saying" no antenna detected.  He has been promising to look at it since the beginning of June!!!!!!!  Bought it used on ebay so now I figure if it is broken we are screwed.  Its been almost 2 months that we have had it.
> 
> I am just so pissed and needed somewhere to vent!!!  i told him next year I want a boyfriend for my b day.  A boyfriend would have had it in the day of my b day.
> 
> And did I happen to mention he didn't even have it for my b-day.  He only ordered it after my b day.  He said he forgot.
> 
> Please tell me I have the right to be annoyed!!!



You sure do have the right to be annoyed! The most annoying part is, Howard might be gone by the time you get it installed 

Do you have a Radio Shack in your area- maybe you could pop in and just ask them what the problem might be. Not saying they are the brightest crayons in the box, but maybe it is something easy and you can do it yourself   It's worth a try. 

Or just call Sirius, maybe they can help. 

Oh how I miss Howard and his "Nam" stories Good to hear some today.

ETA- ooops- How rude of me! I almost forgot...........

*HAPPY 20th BABA BOOOOOOOOEY! * 
​


----------



## twokids0204

sydney dog said:


> I need somewhere to vent.  Exactly 2 months ago was my b day.  i got the stiletto.  DH  or should I say H still has not put it in my car.  I have the Starmate and tried to just use the same wires for the Stiletto but it is "saying" no antenna detected.  He has been promising to look at it since the beginning of June!!!!!!!  Bought it used on ebay so now I figure if it is broken we are screwed.  Its been almost 2 months that we have had it.
> 
> I am just so pissed and needed somewhere to vent!!!  i told him next year I want a boyfriend for my b day.  A boyfriend would have had it in the day of my b day.
> 
> And did I happen to mention he didn't even have it for my b-day.  He only ordered it after my b day.  He said he forgot.
> 
> *Please tell me I have the right to be annoyed!!!*



Absolutely not!

Sorry, but if you want it installed, and he won't do it. Then do it yourself, or as the maddhatir suggested take it to Radio Shack (or Best Buy or any other electronics store). I understand he got it for you, and maybe he's a bit of a jerk for not helping (or making it a priority) but there are other means.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Is it wrong I say Bababooey to everything in my real life? It really is the most appropriate way to express myself. I can not believe Gary has been with the show for 20yrs. I saw a recent picture of him today and wow he has aged. But I guess we all do don't we.


----------



## maddhatir

OK Stern fans. An updated list of who Whoopi Goldberg has defended:

Helen Thomas "_Well, people always say, “Go back to Africa_.”
Mel Gibson "_I know Mel, and I know he’s not a racist_"
Jesse James "_'I Made Those Mistakes, Too''_
Michael Vick "_This is part of his cultural upbringing'_
ROMAN POLANSKI "_it wasn't rape-rape_"  

.....but Howard? No. HE is "_insensitive_" 

So, let me get this right.... You can be an antisimitic racist, cheat on your wife, mame and kill animals AND be a pedophile. BUT! Remember this people, you cannot, and I REPEAT, you CANNOT call someone fat. Now THAT is just crossing the line. 

Good to know.


----------



## johnsonet

maddhatir said:


> OK Stern fans. An updated list of who Whoopi Goldberg has defended:
> 
> Helen Thomas "_Well, people always say, Go back to Africa_.
> Mel Gibson "_I know Mel, and I know hes not a racist_"
> Jesse James "_'I Made Those Mistakes, Too''_
> Michael Vick "_This is part of his cultural upbringing'_
> ROMAN POLANSKI "_it wasn't rape-rape_"
> 
> .....but Howard? No. HE is "_insensitive_"
> 
> So, let me get this right.... You can be an antisimitic racist, cheat on your wife, mame and kill animals AND be a pedophile. BUT! Remember this people, you cannot, and I REPEAT, you CANNOT call someone fat. Now THAT is just crossing the line.
> 
> Good to know.



She disgusts me.


----------



## twokids0204

maddhatir said:


> OK Stern fans. An updated list of who Whoopi Goldberg has defended:
> 
> Helen Thomas "_Well, people always say, Go back to Africa_.
> Mel Gibson "_I know Mel, and I know hes not a racist_"
> Jesse James "_'I Made Those Mistakes, Too''_
> Michael Vick "_This is part of his cultural upbringing'_
> ROMAN POLANSKI "_it wasn't rape-rape_"
> 
> .....but Howard? No. HE is "_insensitive_"
> 
> So, let me get this right.... You can be an antisimitic racist, cheat on your wife, mame and kill animals AND be a pedophile. BUT! Remember this people, you cannot, and I REPEAT, you CANNOT call someone fat. Now THAT is just crossing the line.
> 
> Good to know.



Well said...


----------



## dtwilkin

The first day Howard and the gang premiered on Sirius, I was vacationing at the World. I got up at 6am and sat outside in my car where I could listen to him on Sirius. Great memories of two of my favorite things, Saratoga Springs and Howard Stern.


----------



## maddhatir

dtwilkin said:


> The first day Howard and the gang premiered on Sirius, I was vacationing at the World. I got up at 6am and sat outside in my car where I could listen to him on Sirius. Great memories of two of my favorite things, Saratoga Springs and Howard Stern.



 I was on vacation too!  But I was in Cancun. I packed my big boom box and took it with me- I had the antenna hanging over the balcony- and it worked! I had to hear Howard! 

................Diehards!


----------



## maddhatir

OK- I admit I am a *freak* for (possibly) knowing this but, I think the music I just heard leading into commercials is the music from _Twilight_ (when they are playing baseball)

 OK, ok- so I like Twilight.


----------



## eaj1228

What did everyone think of the IQ test?  I was driving to work yesterday and only heard the part where they were placing bets and I had to turn off the show to start my shift.  I went back to my car during my lunch break and heard the exact same section of the show.  Does this ever happen to anyone else?  It reminds me of when I was in college and would get out of my early classes and try to hear the end of the show on terrestrial and only getting an endless block of commercials.  

I finally learned the outcome of the test today.   I can't believe Sal used to be a stockbroker.  I feel so bad for anyone who invested money with him.  I love Richard and how he wanted to tie with Sal.  It would have been great if they tested Scott the Engineer.

I also can't believe the stunts Eric the Midget with his Fringe gig.  It is impossible to feel bad for him.


----------



## johnsonet

eaj1228 said:


> What did everyone think of the IQ test?  I was driving to work yesterday and only heard the part where they were placing bets and I had to turn off the show to start my shift.  I went back to my car during my lunch break and heard the exact same section of the show.  Does this ever happen to anyone else?  It reminds me of when I was in college and would get out of my early classes and try to hear the end of the show on terrestrial and only getting an endless block of commercials.
> 
> I finally learned the outcome of the test today.   I can't believe Sal used to be a stockbroker.  I feel so bad for anyone who invested money with him.  I love Richard and how he wanted to tie with Sal.  It would have been great if they tested Scott the Engineer.
> 
> I also can't believe the stunts Eric the Midget with his Fringe gig.  It is impossible to feel bad for him.



We listened to it last night at home after catching some of it in the car. 
I do have that happen with both Howard and Rosie - I get into the car at the exact place where I did before  (I don't usually listen in the house).
Anyway, I knew Sal would be the lowest of the staff. He makes me laugh but he is DUMB. The way he operates in various relationships (unreasonable) and the fact that he doesn't know some VERY basic geography and history OR math answers when they've asked him before - is scary. Think how many times he'd been exposed to certain material and just obviously not picked it up AT ALL. He seems to have the mentality of about a slow, 13-y-o boy. And it's not an act - obviously. JD being low didn't surprise me either. I think it's classic that the winner was _____


----------



## eaj1228

I love George Takei.  I don't know if I would love him in studio everyday but I always try a little harder to tune in when he is on.  

I can't stand Ralph.  He was mad at Gary because he had to come on 30 mins earlier because of David Arquette.


----------



## sydney dog

eaj1228 said:


> I also can't believe the stunts Eric the Midget with his Fringe gig.  It is impossible to feel bad for him.



I can't stand this little peice of crap.  I know sometimes listening to him can be funny but he is such an ungrateful little f...!


----------



## maddhatir

sydney dog said:


> I can't stand this little peice of crap.  I know sometimes listening to him can be funny but he is such an ungrateful little f...!



UGH- ITA!  I think Howard puts him on b/c he THINKS it's "good radio". 

I hate when Howard says "ok- goodbye Eric....." and does not hang up on him

Does anyone remember that just a few years ago- Eric did not curse on the show? And then one day- BAM- out of nowhere, he started dropping the F bombs left and right I bet the show told him to do that. It still does not make him entertaining. 

I also don't like when Howard makes people feel like crap (not Eric etc). He does it all the time when someone gives him a gift- and now all of this with Fitzsimmons. If I were Greg, I would just say "forget I asked dude......." In the time it takes Howard to complain about it- he could have written the forward and been done with it. He really is a whiner......boy, his mother really did a number on him!


----------



## eaj1228

I am really surprised Howard hasn't made an announcement about his contract.  I can't remember any of his past negotiations so I don't know if this is typical for him.  I heard he only had like 60(?) shows left.  I don't remember the exact number.


----------



## maddhatir

eaj1228 said:


> I am really surprised Howard hasn't made an announcement about his contract.  I can't remember any of his past negotiations so I don't know if this is typical for him.  I heard he only had like 60(?) shows left.  I don't remember the exact number.



IMO- I think he will stay but his hours/days will be reduced. I guess we have to wait and see.

Oh dear god- this Joe Pesci crap is ANNOYING and I am only 12 minutes into the West Coast feed!

PLEASE someone tell me it will stop soon- PLEASE!


----------



## MelissaFromRI

maddhatir said:


> IMO- I think he will stay but his hours/days will be reduced. I guess we have to wait and see.
> 
> Oh dear god- this Joe Pesci crap is ANNOYING and I am only 12 minutes into the West Coast feed!
> 
> PLEASE someone tell me it will stop soon- PLEASE!



I found the "Joe Pesci" stuff annoying as well.
I miss Artie


----------



## maddhatir

MelissaFromRI said:


> I found the "Joe Pesci" stuff annoying as well.
> I miss Artie



I would much rather have Jim sitting there being himself! 
Well, I assume it was Jim Breuer. (and NOT b/c Eric mentioned it LOL)


----------



## MelissaFromRI

maddhatir said:


> I would much rather have Jim sitting there being himself!
> Well, I assume it was Jim Breuer. (and NOT b/c Eric mentioned it LOL)



I agree 100 %
Yes , it was Jim Breuer


----------



## airhead

Wassup w/ Artie??? Not heard/read anything about him. its like he evaporated...


----------



## sydney dog

MelissaFromRI said:


> I found the "Joe Pesci" stuff annoying as well.
> I miss Artie



I deleted the whole day from my stiletto.  The Joe Pesci thing made me want to throw it out the car.  

I miss Artie too.


----------



## maddhatir

Where the heck are they today??


----------



## Sherry E

maddhatir said:


> Where the heck are they today??



I'm not sure, but it's getting on my nerves.  They just had a week off right before George Takei came in.  And then they had two weeks off before that, at the beginning of July.  Any chance they get to NOT have to work, the better for them, apparently.

To me, it's very clear that Howard's mind and heart are not into doing the show anymore.  Or it is _at least_ very obvious that he wants to take long breaks - like he'd probably prefer a year-long break, but that would be tough to swing if he had a new contract.  When he is on the air, as we have said in this thread before, he rushes through things when he starts getting testy and wants to leave.  Half the time he will ask a question and not even let someone answer because he gets impatient.  He takes more vacation than anyone I have ever heard of with a radio show (and as much as he rags on Oprah for that - in her defense, she has a network _TV_ show - all network TV shows go on hiatus), and he only works for 5 hours a day (IF we are lucky), 4 days a week anyway.

And on top of all this, he is totally losing touch with what's funny and entertaining.  I absolutely detest long, drawn out bits where people are doing impressions.  'Less is more' where impressions are concerned (for me).  Just do a few minutes of it and be done with it.  So to have Jim Breuer on for an entire day, pretending to be Joe Pesci, was a huge bore.  How could Howard think that would be hilarious?  I normally agree with Jerry O'Connell's comments about the show, but the fact that he encouraged having Jim in to do these impressions on a regular basis is ridiculous.

And then, also, I am just getting tired of Howard being so cranky and whiny.  I think I am just outgrowing that aspect of the show.  He is so miserable and he is not evolving much as he ages.  Stop complaining about doing the foreword for Greg's book, Howard.  Be flattered that Greg looks at you as a hero of sorts, and either agree to do it and shut up or tell him you won't do it.

I also don't like the fact that whenever anyone tries to ask about Artie, Howard quickly dismisses the topic and moves on to something else.  Artie was a beloved, integral part of that show for over 8 years, basically.  The whole dynamic of the show changed (for the better) when Artie joined, and changed again (for the worse) when he 'left' last December.  I want people to talk to us about Artie when someone asks about him, and not pretend like he barely exists.


----------



## twokids0204

As much as today sucked with Best Of - it was still good to hear Artie's voice.


----------



## sydney dog

Sherry E said:


> I also don't like the fact that whenever anyone tries to ask about Artie, Howard quickly dismisses the topic and moves on to something else.  Artie was a beloved, integral part of that show for over 8 years, basically.  The whole dynamic of the show changed (for the better) when Artie joined, and changed again (for the worse) when he 'left' last December.  I want people to talk to us about Artie when someone asks about him, and not pretend like he barely exists.



I think the only reason he does this is to protect Artie and his family.


----------



## maddhatir

sydney dog said:


> I think the only reason he does this is to protect Artie and his family.



Howard does do a very good job of keeping things hush-hush when he needs to. I can only imagine what he has in the vault. 

I am still wondering what in the world could be so bad (or should I say "who") that he feels the need to attend synagogue.


----------



## Sherry E

You never know - Artie could be the reason Howard began to pray and go to synagogue!  It wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility.

I got the feeling that if Artie were doing 'well,' someone would have been more willing to speak.  And when I say that Howard brushes off the subject of Artie, I don't mean that he needs to get into specific details of Artie's nightmare.  I don't expect that.  I just mean, talk to us about Artie.  Don't dismiss the subject of him.  Acknowledge that he is sorely missed.  Show that you miss him.

Honestly, I don't think Howard's motive for brushing off a subject is altruistic enough that he is protecting anyone.  Howard just doesn't like to talk about what Howard doesn't like to talk about.  He's impatient, bored, he cuts people off - if it's not on his agenda, he doesn't like to get into it.  He would rather listen to a whole show of Jim Breuer doing Joe Pesci impressions.  (Yawn!)  And Howard will pretty much admit all of this stuff about himself, too, so it's not like it's untrue!!  The man is miserable, self-centered and he should really be the 34 on the narcissism scale!

Now if it were Gary or Robin that received a question about Artie and then brushed it off, I would think they was genuinely protecting Artie and his family.  But I also think they would say they were protecting him and therefore, couldn't speak about it rather than just dismissing the subject.


----------



## maddhatir

Sherry E said:


> Now if it were Gary or Robin that received a question about Artie and then brushed it off, I would think they was genuinely protecting Artie and his family.  But I also think they would say they were protecting him and therefore, couldn't speak about it rather than just dismissing the subject.



Did you hear that Gary talked to Artie for about 1/2 hour while they were on vacation last week? That is all they said- no discussion.


----------



## Sherry E

maddhatir said:


> Did you hear that Gary talked to Artie for about 1/2 hour while they were on vacation last week? That is all they said- no discussion.



I heard _Howard_ say that Gary talked to Artie on vacation, and that Artie was "better"...and then he quickly changed the subject!  (And only because a caller asked about Artie, as I recall - not because Howard wanted to let the listeners know that Artie was better.)

I think if Gary were asked directly - independent of Howard - about Artie, he would either delicately say whatever he was allowed to say, OR he would be clear that he was not getting into it because he was protecting the family.  But I think he is really genuinely interested in keeping in touch with Artie, reaching out and making sure he is okay.  I think Gary and Robin have a little more compassion towards people than Howard does (which Howard admits), and you can tell that in their voices and the way they say things, and the way they interact with people.


----------



## Sherry E

You know what I thought of the other day?  I was wondering whatever became of that new girlfriend (was her name Adrian or Adrienne or something?) of Artie's.  Well, she was 'new' in that she hadn't been in his life for that long and maybe hadn't been exposed to the darkest parts of his personality yet.  I wonder if she stuck by him after the suicide attempt in December.  Is she still around?  I wonder if Artie broke up with her to not put her through any more madness and turmoil.  

I also wonder if Dana rushed to Artie's side when hearing about the December incident.  You know Dana and Artie will always love each other, and I bet it absolutely devastated her that he did that to himself.  Maybe, in a weird way, it will even bring them back together - if he can get himself together.


----------



## twokids0204

Just got back from WDW with no access to DISboards, or Sirius.

What where the Stern highlights from last week.


----------



## Sherry E

twokids0204 said:


> Just got back from WDW with no access to DISboards, or Sirius.
> 
> What where the Stern highlights from last week.



Hmmm...highlights....well, I don't think you missed too much!

There was more of Howard complaining about the Iron Man gift that Jon Favreau sent to him, and then Jon called in again - and also called in to The Wrap-Up Show to try to assure Howard that what he gave him is pretty unique, even though Howard still complained.

Howard only briefly talked about the Emmy Awards last week, but he likes Jimmy Fallon and thinks that Jimmy Fallon's recent appearance on America's Got Talent (doing impressions) was great.

Beth let it slip that Howard has "been getting a lot of offers" for what to do after the contract ends in December, but Howard is not supposed to talk about the offers he is receiving.

Finally, towards the end of the week, Howard pretty much admitted that he will be continuing on with some sort of radio show after December, like he has already made that decision, BUT that "_it won't be from here_."  Now, what that means is up in the air.  When he says "it won't be from here," to me that could mean that he will still be doing something for Sirius but just not from their studios??  He could be doing it from a different location.  Or, it could mean no more Sirius.  He might very well be doing an Internet-based show or some sort of Podcast.

Personally, I think Sirius-XM should be scrambling to do whatever they can to hang on to Howard.  Even though I think Howard really would prefer to retire or take a long vacation, I think Sirius-XM will lose a lot of its subscribers when Howard leaves, as many of us only have Sirius for his show.  For one, I have Sirius at home (boombox), not in a car, so I could get rid of it very easily just by making a phone call.  I only got Sirius for Howard, and even though there are other things I listen to on there, I could do without the extra bill every month.  If Howard moves to an Internet-based show and there is a fee for that, I won't be paying for Sirius too.

Howard also indicated that he had already decided that he won't be working as many days each week at this new show (that "won't be from here").  So that means no more 4 days a week.  But he didn't indicate if it would be 2 days a week or 3.  Plus, I can also see him cutting the hours down too, like maybe making it a 3-hour show...and probably making it start an hour or two later.


----------



## kaseycamille

twokids0204 said:


> Just got back from WDW with no access to DISboards, or Sirius.
> 
> What where the Stern highlights from last week.



They had a surprise call in guest Monday...Jerry Seinfeld! That was a pretty good interview. I'm sure you'll here it on a "best of" in the future.

Also, Dave Lambert and Little Lupe are have both agreed to be on the show together.

Shuli went out to the Emmys and told a hilarious story about his plane ride home.


----------



## Sherry E

kaseycamille said:


> They had a surprise call in guest Monday...Jerry Seinfeld! That was a pretty good interview. I'm sure you'll here it on a "best of" in the future.
> 
> Also, Dave Lambert and Little Lupe are have both agreed to be on the show together.
> 
> Shuli went out to the Emmys and told a hilarious story about his plane ride home.



I totally forgot about Jerry Seinfeld calling in!  Now that you mention it, it reminds me that Gary also said that Jerry "might not be the most famous person calling in" during last week.  So apparently Gary was working on someone else famous to call in - and they never called in.  And we never found out who it would have been.  Who has a movie or CD out now?  Who is promoting something now? Is there anyone out on press junkets this month?  Who's been on Regis and Kelly's show?


----------



## twokids0204

Sherry and Kasey thanks for the updates.

I too will be cancelling my Subscription if Howard were to leave.


----------



## maddhatir

Sherry E said:


> Finally, towards the end of the week, Howard pretty much admitted that he will be continuing on with some sort of radio show after December, like he has already made that decision, BUT that "_it won't be from here_."  Now, what that means is up in the air.  When he says "it won't be from here," to me that could mean that he will still be doing something for Sirius but just not from their studios??  He could be doing it from a different location.  Or, it could mean no more Sirius.  He might very well be doing an Internet-based show or some sort of Podcast.



I remember way back when Artie was still on the show- Howard mentioned that they can all do the show from their homes Not sure how that would work out. 



twokids0204 said:


> Just got back from WDW with no access to DISboards, or Sirius.



Welcome back- hope you had a great trip


----------



## johnsonet

I wonder if Howard resents that Rosie does the show from right outside her house? I don't know whether Sirius built her a studio or whether they just lease a nearby house or what - but I can see him perhaps wanting that kind of set-up. BTW, anybody know what the deal is with HER show? Is she quitting and taking it to TV?

Much as I love him, I'm torn over the future of "Howard". I want him to go out at the top and this may be the time... I miss Artie and I think it's very odd that there is no info on him. I think Howard doesn't mention him much b/c of how serious the situation became but also b/c his ego is such that he has to maintain his King role and not acknowledge that anyone isn't expendable. It's a slippery slope.

DH and I feel differently about Sirius. Since having it for 7 or 8 years or whatever it's been, we like it a lot and would NOT get rid of it.

I think the Beth comment on what she said in her FOX interview was a plant. They probably "wrote" that whole "bit", just to scare the Sirius people. Maybe terrestrial radio has courted him but Howard has NEVER gotten the respect in Hollywood that I would've thought. I doubt he's getting "tons" of offers. I think he has gone about as far as he can go, given his age and the length of his career. He's come full circle from unhappily married working stiff to uber-wealthy, sensitive, chess-playing, neurotic pet owner, married to the homecoming queen (as he constantly mentions).


----------



## sydney dog

So what does everyone think of schimmel?  I just heard this morning on my way to work.  I couldn't believe it.  I mean after beating cancer and now waiting for a liver, he dies from complications from a car accident!!!  Really sucks.  Now he was funny!!!  F---ed up but funny.


----------



## johnsonet

I know  It really sucks. I loved that guy.


----------



## maddhatir

Sad. 

It didn't sound good when Lisa G reported about Bob a few weeks ago.


----------



## richmo

Yes, it was definitely sad to hear about Bob.  Now there's someone who always seemed to have a black cloud hanging over him.

As much as Howard is saying he isn't, he's doing his negotiating with Sirius XM on the air.  Personally, I hope he re-signs, but I don't want to hear the negotiating for the next 3 months.  I wish he'd make a decision and move on, either way.

I do agree that if he leaves Sirius XM, it would be a huge blow to the company.  My thinking is that if he goes, I'll probably drop my XM (with best of Sirius) subscription.  I do enjoy listening to a baseball game now and then, or maybe a music channel, but at least 80% of my XM time is on 100 and 101.  Would the rest be worth $12+ a month....in my mind, no.  My yearly XM contract is up next month and I think I may go month to month until all this is sorted out.  At a minimum, I'd drop the "best of Sirius" part and stick with regular XM.

I don't quite see where Howard is coming from with this new technology stuff.  He talks about cars having SIM cards, etc.  I'm guessing this may involve turning cars into mini-hotspots where you could then access the internet thru the car radio and probably giving passengers the ability to access the internet with a laptop.  I assume the service would have to come thru one of the wireless carriers.  The problem I see with this is there are no cars (?) that currently have this technology, so would this require us to buy a new car?  Spending a couple hundred bucks for a Sirius installation was one thing (and now, of course, virtually all new cars have some kind of satellite radio built in), but now he's assuming cars would have this new technology in the short term,  and they simply do not.  I'm sure there would be a way to plug in some kind of adapter device(s) to accomplish the same thing, but plugging junk into the car is something I'd like to avoid.  I guess we'll just have to see how this all shakes out....or maybe its just a negotiating ploy.


----------



## maddhatir

richmo said:


> I do agree that if he leaves Sirius XM, it would be a huge blow to the company.  My thinking is that if he goes, I'll probably drop my XM (with best of Sirius) subscription.  I do enjoy listening to a baseball game now and then, or maybe a music channel, but at least 80% of my XM time is on 100 and 101.  Would the rest be worth $12+ a month....in my mind, no.  My yearly XM contract is up next month and I think I may go month to month until all this is sorted out.  At a minimum, I'd drop the "best of Sirius" part and stick with regular XM.
> .



If he makes the announcement that he is leaving- XM will probably be bombarded with calls from his fans wanting to either cancel or change their subscriptions. Maybe XM will adjust their "menu" and how they charge for the channels. I am the same way- 80% of the time I listen to Howard but once and while I like to flip on some '40s or blues. I would like to keep XM for the music. I could NEVER go back to terrestrial radio for my music. I shudder at the thought  LOL.

I loved the way Ralph asked Howard, in a round about way, if he is going to change the way he approaches his "friendships" since the death of Bob. Howard seems to keep a wall up between himself and just about everyone. I am sure Robin would have loved to chime in about that- but she didn't. I am still wondering if he has spoken to Artie!!!!

Howard is such a curmudgeon.


----------



## maddhatir

Wow- I have on the West coast feed- I am loving the way Howard is ranting about Sirius not appreciating him! Brings back the old terrestrial days


----------



## maddhatir

Honestly, I thought Howard did better with girl#1. IMO girl# 2 only picked him b/c he is tall 

This is all we are going to hear about for a very long time


----------



## airhead

maddhatir said:


> Honestly, I thought Howard did better with girl#1. IMO girl# 2 only picked him b/c he is tall
> 
> This is all we are going to hear about for a very long time



You're right about that! He's gonna go on and on and on.... BORING!
Seriously,I haven't enjoyed the show for awhile. That makes me wicked sad.


----------



## maddhatir

airhead said:


> You're right about that! He's gonna go on and on and on.... BORING!
> Seriously,I haven't enjoyed the show for awhile. That makes me wicked sad.



He was acting like a child yesterday after the contest! Who CARES if a chick likes you better than Jared. BTW- I DID vote for Jared to win on the website But after hearing him speak- I wanted to take it back. 

I really do think Howard had the best conversation with girl 1. He was honest and interesting in that short amount of time. He should have never made that comment to girl 2 about the guys smelling. That was just dumb.

I still wish they would let Benji go out on the streets and do more interviews!! He is WHACKED!  OMG- when he screams I PMSL!


----------



## maddhatir

Wow! How about Howard wanting to cancel today's show b/c of the bed bugs!!!!? 

You better believe when I go to Disney I will checking for them! I remember reading how Disers would say to check for them years ago and they would get made fun of. 

Maybe I should bring a dog with me wherever I go LOL.


----------



## sydney dog

maddhatir said:


> Wow! How about Howard wanting to cancel today's show b/c of the bed bugs!!!!?
> 
> You better believe when I go to Disney I will checking for them! I remember reading how Disers would say to check for them years ago and they would get made fun of.
> 
> Maybe I should bring a dog with me wherever I go LOL.



How do you check for them?


----------



## lakelandgal70

This bed bug talk is freaking me out!!! We are going to Wilderness in November and I am gonna tear that bed apart. Did you hear that guy who called in and he pulled back the pillow and had all those bugs.


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> This bed bug talk is freaking me out!!! I have Lyme disease so any type of bug like this freaks me out lol.
> 
> We are going to Wilderness in November and I am gonna tear that bed apart. Did you hear that guy who called in and he pulled back the pillow and had all those bugs.



UGH! Yup- I heard him. But come on! WHO sleeps on the floor of a motel room- dear god?!!!!

This is all Howard has to hear now- bed bugs in his car! He is SO neurotic. I bet he is serious wanting to wear a hazmat suit

Did everyone hear the next installment of the history of Howard Stern (Dec 22) will contain the 9/11 footage!!! OMG- I remember that day- I had Howard on the radio and listened the entire time. Forget the news stations, Howard did a great job. I would love to hear it again.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Yeah I heard that History of Howard Stern. And I totally agree better than any news coverage!


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Yeah I heard that History of Howard Stern. And I totally agree better than any news coverage!



I NEVER listen to any of those shows- not sure why. 

OMG- I am PMSL. Howard made it a point to say "It is now 10:25. We have voluntarily been with the bugs for 25 minutes" 

Did anyone go on the Craig Gass Facebook page and see the pic of Artie!!! And what is up with Artie and the movie Serial Buddies???!


----------



## lakelandgal70

Artie looks great! I miss him. And I didn't know that Craig Gass was so attractive. hehe


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Artie looks great! I miss him. And I didn't know that Craig Gass was so attractive. hehe



I saw him for the first time yesterday on his FB page. I thought he _might_ be attractive after "the story" about the girls in the car at the Korn concert LMAO!


----------



## maddhatir

*I* am ready to suck up some poison gas to put me out of my misery!


----------



## MickeyMaz

I have listened to Howard since the 80's.  He's great.  I spent 9-11-2001 with Howard on the radio in my office as the world went to hell.


----------



## eaj1228

MickeyMaz said:


> I have listened to Howard since the 80's.  He's great.  I spent 9-11-2001 with Howard on the radio in my office as the world went to hell.



I was watching the 9/11/01 and 09/12/01 shows on Howard TV the other day.  They were both amazing.  Howard was able to still be Howard when the world was falling apart.  I love Robin's story on the 9/12 show about riding home with Scott the Engineer.  Classic.


----------



## maddhatir

How about the NUDNICS who said that Woody Allen is a better person than Howard Stern? 
Yes, choose a man WHO CHEATED ON HIS WIFE AND MARRIED HIS CHILD over someone who speaks their mind!!!! 

How about the NUDNICS who would rather be rid of Howard Stern than BEDBUGS!? 
I hope they are eaten alive.

How about the one NUDNICS who said they would rather get rid of Howard Stern than VENEREAL DISEASE! 
Well- you can all guess what I hope for them  

I always PMSL when you hear the ole- "he degrades women" um, NOOOOO the pig who _voluntarily_ comes to the studio and _voluntarily_ takes her clothes off is degrading HERSELF. 

Sorry- but the clips of those people being interviewed got me riled up. 

.


----------



## lakelandgal70

I know! People are nutso for sure. 

Jim Brewer is cracking me up with the story about his dad. I never want to get old


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> I know! People are nutso for sure.
> 
> Jim Brewer is cracking me up with the story about his dad. I never want to get old



ITA! Jim is hilarious! He can make anything funny 

We saw Jim do stand up a few times- OMG I laughed so hard I could not breathe!!! I love when he does the impression of his mother.


----------



## lakelandgal70

I bet that was a great show. We saw the gang with Artie when they traveled to Lakeland. Bubba was there too. Can't think of what the name of the show was. It was the show where Sal fell off the stage while doing his dance with Bababooey mask on. Oh and someone sprayed liquid a** into the crowd. Fun times for sure 


maddhatir said:


> ITA! Jim is hilarious! He can make anything funny
> 
> We saw Jim do stand up a few times- OMG I laughed so hard I could not breathe!!! I love when he does the impression of his mother.


----------



## maddhatir

Did everyone see this?

Comedian Greg Giraldo Dies After Drug Overdose



.


----------



## PAcpl

maddhatir said:


> Did everyone see this?
> 
> Comedian Greg Giraldo Dies After Drug Overdose
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yes, its a shame. And he was the only one with an ounce of talent on Last Comic Standing.


----------



## twokids0204

maddhatir said:


> did everyone see this?
> 
> comedian greg giraldo dies after drug overdose
> 
> 
> 
> .



wow!


----------



## maddhatir

OMG- some of these impressions are great. 

I love Gary, John the Stutterer and Underdog Lady! That guy has Gary's laugh down pat! And the way John the Stutterer is yelling is hilarious. I think one of them are going to win. 

I don't like Mark the Bagger and Big Foot is too hard to understand.

ETA- OK- my vote- John the Stutterer. 2nd runner up- Gary.  

.


----------



## lakelandgal70

I was getting so annoyed with Howard stretching the results out! Just tell us dangit!!! 

Loved the chick that did Underdog but John the Stutter was great too. 

Is anyone gonna watch Fringe to see Eric the midget, oh sorry Eric the actor??


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> I was getting so annoyed with Howard stretching the results out! Just tell us dangit!!!
> 
> Loved the chick that did Underdog but John the Stutter was great too.
> 
> Is anyone gonna watch Fringe to see Eric the midget, oh sorry Eric the actor??



I was not going to watch it- I just figured I would catch it on Youtube tomorrow.

Ralph was making me laugh today when he called in. A lot of people hate him- I think he is funny b/c he always busts on people LOL.


----------



## twokids0204

maddhatir said:


> I was not going to watch it- *I just figured I would catch it on Youtube tomorrow.*
> 
> Ralph was making me laugh today when he called in. A lot of people hate him- I think he is funny b/c he always busts on people LOL.



Have you found a link...?


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> Have you found a link...?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUE-qZVGxQs

He is in the very beginning and then FF to 2:00 if you didn't want to watch the full clip.


----------



## CPA_ESQ.

Babooey!!!  The NBC shows this week are kind of boring 

Too much whining


----------



## twokids0204

maddhatir said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUE-qZVGxQs
> 
> He is in the very beginning and then FF to 2:00 if you didn't want to watch the full clip.



  Is there, ya know renumeration.  

In other words, I am a bum on a subway platform - and I won't even watch your briefcase unless you pay me! TOTALLY spot on for Eric the Midget!


----------



## maddhatir

CPA_ESQ. said:


> Babooey!!!  The NBC shows this week are kind of boring
> 
> Too much whining



I never listen to "the best of" All this week it has been my iTunes and Mouseworld Radio for me LOL



twokids0204 said:


> Is there, ya know renumeration.
> 
> In other words, I am a bum on a subway platform - and I won't even watch your briefcase unless you pay me! TOTALLY spot on for Eric the Midget!



 Surprisingly, I thought he did very well. He has a knack for playing a little grumpy midget.


----------



## richmo

CPA_ESQ. said:


> Babooey!!!  The NBC shows this week are kind of boring
> 
> Too much whining



I agree. It's been ESPN radio for me this week, for the most part anyway.  Tuned in one morning and Howard was talking about getting an earring, then tuned in again the next morning and he was still going on about it.  The NBC years were good, in their own way, but they've become dated.  I enjoy hearing the old bits in very small doses, but certainly not for a whole week.


----------



## lakelandgal70

richmo said:


> I agree. It's been ESPN radio for me this week, for the most part anyway.  Tuned in one morning and Howard was talking about getting an earring, then tuned in again the next morning and he was still going on about it.  The NBC years were good, in their own way, but they've become dated.  I enjoy hearing the old bits in very small doses, but certainly not for a whole week.



I am listening to other channels. Does anyone else find his voice annoying from the NBC years. Drives me up the wall!


----------



## lakelandgal70

Surprisingly, I thought he did very well. He has a knack for playing a little grumpy midget. [/QUOTE]

 I agree! Is it wrong that I was happy he exploded?


----------



## eaj1228

lakelandgal70 said:


> I am listening to other channels. Does anyone else find his voice annoying from the NBC years. Drives me up the wall!



ITA, I can never listen to old shows because his voice is so annoying.  

I can't wait until Gary's book comes out.  I have to set my DVR for his Letterman appearance because I will be in Disneyland.


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> I am listening to other channels. Does anyone else find his voice annoying from the NBC years. Drives me up the wall!



ITA. His voice is very "nasally" and high pitched. 



lakelandgal70 said:


> Surprisingly, I thought he did very well. He has a knack for playing a little grumpy midget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Is it wrong that I was happy he exploded?
Click to expand...


Ugh- every time that little fidget is on the phone I wish he would explode!  He is so ungrateful. Howard loves it though- he won't hang up. Bye Eric. Goodbye Eric. Eric I am hanging up..........ugh.


----------



## maddhatir

Didn't Howard always say he hated Aaron Lewis b/c he flirted with Beth?

Ugh- I turned off Amon Amarth for this dude singing about how "hillbilly" he is and talking about killing animals???


----------



## twokids0204

Gary, if ANYONE asks you to pitch a ball, for heaven's sake... say NO!

No 5 words ever rang more true:
*They Call me Baba Booey!*


----------



## PAcpl

maddhatir said:


> Didn't Howard always say he hated Aaron Lewis b/c he flirted with Beth?
> 
> Ugh- I turned off Amon Amarth for this dude singing about how "hillbilly" he is and talking about killing animals???



Stern has been a fan of Aaron for years. He has never had an issue with him as far as I know.



twokids0204 said:


> Gary, if ANYONE asks you to pitch a ball, for heaven's sake... say NO!
> 
> No 5 words ever rang more true:
> *They Call me Baba Booey!*



Yeah, that was pretty terrible. I like Gary and you could honestly tell he wanted no part of the pitch. Kimmel forced him into it, and I can't say I blame him. Gary can't be upset, if it went the other way Jimmy would be his best friend right now.

More importantly today's almost two hour Billy Joel interview was absolutely fantastic!  . Every artist should have their instrument with them when they are interviewed. To be able to play a few chords of a song you are talking about off the cuff adds so much to the interview.


----------



## maddhatir

PAcpl said:


> Stern has been a fan of Aaron for years. He has never had an issue with him as far as I know.
> 
> .



Oh that's right! Aaron is from Staind. Howard hates the dude from Creed!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, so it turns out that I will be at Disneyland for a few days - right during Howard's last week before the holidays!  I will be back home in time for his last day - 12/16 - but I'm sure he is going to make his big announcement before that.  And I'm going to miss it!

So what do you all think about the future of the show?  Personally, I think Howard has already decided to stay with Sirius.  I think he has had that decision made for a while.  I don't think he would make everyone else on the show wait this long to tell them they are moving to another format (such as Internet radio).  He loves them - he would have given them ample warning.  

What I think the delay in announcing what's happening might be about is that Howard is probably whining to Sirius about the schedule.  Four days a week is too much for him.  He doesn't get enough vacation.  He doesn't want to do 4 or 5-hour shows.  Maybe he doesn't want another 5-year contract, blah blah. So I think it's the details he is trying to iron out, but I think he already knows he is staying with Sirius.


----------



## maddhatir

Sherry E said:


> Okay, so it turns out that I willbe at Disneyland for a few days - right during Howard's last week before the holidays!  I will be back home in time for his last day - 12/16 - but I'm sure he is going to make his big announcement before that.  And I'm going to miss it!
> 
> So what do you all think about the future of the show?  Personally, I think Howard has already decided to stay with Sirius.  I think he has had that decision made for a while.  I don't think he would make everyone else on the show wait this long to tell them they are moving to another format (such as Internet radio).  He loves them - he would have given them ample warning.
> 
> What I think the delay in announcing what's happening might be about is that Howard is probably whining to Sirius about the schedule.  Four days a week is too much for him.  He doesn't get enough vacation.  He doesn't want to do 4 or 5-hour shows.  Maybe he doesn't want another 5-year contract, blah blah. So I think it's the details he is trying to irn out, but I think he already knows he is staying with Sirius.



I have a feeling he is going to stay too. 

Will you have a computer with you? I always check this site for the low down. http://www.marksfriggin.com/index2.htm


----------



## Sherry E

maddhatir said:


> I have a feeling he is going to stay too.
> 
> Will you have a computer with you? I always check this site for the low down. http://www.marksfriggin.com/index2.htm



I won't have a computer with me.  I'm halfway tempted to take my Sirius boombox with me and set it up, although I have no clue what kind of signal I would get at the Paradise Pier Hotel!  And if I did get it working, I would probably be too tempted to sit in the room and listen to the shows, wasting time I could be spending in the parks!!

Normally, I wouldn't worry about missing the shows because they would be replayed on the weekend.  I will be back in time to catch the last show on the 16th and then I should be able to catch any replays of the other 3 shows on the weekend - BUT I think the whole History of Howard Stern is going to be playing at that point, isn't it?

Another thought I had - I love Artie, and have been waiting anxiously for Artie to come back on the show so we can hear him, in his own words, tell us what's happening.  It's been almost one full year since he has been on (December of last year was when he left, which was a couple of weeks before the show went on Christmas break).  With my luck - just watch - Artie will make an appearance on the show - even by phone, if not in person - during my time away from the radio!!  I have a feeling that will happen!

Any other year I would make my Disneyland plans for a Friday - Monday right before Christmas, but the year I decided to switch my days to mostly weekdays will be the week that big stuff happens on the Stern show!


----------



## MelissaFromRI

Sherry E said:


> Okay, so it turns out that I will be at Disneyland for a few days - right during Howard's last week before the holidays!  I will be back home in time for his last day - 12/16 - but I'm sure he is going to make his big announcement before that.  And I'm going to miss it!
> 
> So what do you all think about the future of the show?  Personally, I think Howard has already decided to stay with Sirius.  I think he has had that decision made for a while.  I don't think he would make everyone else on the show wait this long to tell them they are moving to another format (such as Internet radio).  He loves them - he would have given them ample warning.
> 
> What I think the delay in announcing what's happening might be about is that Howard is probably whining to Sirius about the schedule.  Four days a week is too much for him.  He doesn't get enough vacation.  He doesn't want to do 4 or 5-hour shows.  Maybe he doesn't want another 5-year contract, blah blah. So I think it's the details he is trying to iron out, but I think he already knows he is staying with Sirius.



I'm going to be away during Howard's last week too  I'll be in Disney World.
I come back on the 17th so I can catch up on the week during the weekend , but I really hope Howard lets us know what he's going to do before I leave for my trip on the 10th. I pay for my Sirius every 3 months and I'm due to pay in Decembr. I'd hate to pay for 3 months of Sirius if Howard isn't going to stick around


----------



## maddhatir

OMG do I LOVE when Howard goes off on the company he works for and starts naming names!

It's been a LONG time since I heard this rant


----------



## maddhatir

Well! He's STAYING!


----------



## richmo

maddhatir said:


> Well! He's STAYING!



That is good news.  I didn't hear the original announcement, since it was early (although I did hear the fake one for Sal).  I know its another 5 year deal.  Were there any details on how many days a week or anything schedule related?


----------



## maddhatir

richmo said:


> That is good news.  I didn't hear the original announcement, since it was early (although I did hear the fake one for Sal).  I know its another 5 year deal.  Were there any details on how many days a week or anything schedule related?



That's why you have to listen to the West Coast feed! I am doing that right now b/c I am not up at 6!!!

Hurry! He is about to do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

I think I would have been okay with either outcome.  Yes, it would have been bittersweet if Howard had decided to wrap it up (even though I knew he would stay), but I actually sort of think it would be the right time to move on.  I think he is burnt out.  And I think the audience is outgrowing a lot of his 'stuff.'  I think Howard would prefer to go off on a long vacation and come back in a year, but he feels responsible for all the other people on the show (which is really good of him, and very nice).  And Sirius just isn't going to agree to a year-long vacation.

I know many people will forgive Howard for anything as long as they can hear him here and there.  I'm not one of those who likes having to spend money (which will likely increase each month) as Howard has more "flexible" hours...which means we will get less of the show we all love.  I'm not okay with a million installments of The History of Howard Stern.  I'm not okay with a lot of the other filler stuff that they put on the air. I am not okay with fewer days a week.  I don't want to pay the same amount of money or more to get LESS of the Howard Stern Show.

But...Howard says that his new contract has made his schedule "more flexible."  This means less show for us.  We won't find out the details until they come back in January, but it may be fewer days, it may be shorter hours each day, it may be one week of vacation a month or just more vacation in the year, it could be any number of things.  They don't want to announce it now, presumably because they know many subscribers will likely be irritated with whatever the new "schedule" is going to be.  Remember how they started out doing 5 days a week at Sirius, and then suddenly it became 4 days without any warning?  I expect they will do that again.  They will start off in January with 4 days like we expect, and then all of a sudden there will be 3 days...or 2 days...or only 3 hours a day for 3 days a week.

All that said, part of me is happy that Howard is coming back (even though I never doubted that he would come back) because I'm so used to his show.  I feel like everyone on that show is family I've never met!  But, I kind of think that I would have been okay if the show had ended.


----------



## maddhatir

Sherry E said:


> but I actually sort of think it would be the right time to move on.  I think he is burnt out.  And I think the audience is outgrowing a lot of his 'stuff.'



ITA! I was just thinking about this as I am listening to Howard make the announcement. It seems like he has been getting bored- you can hear it in his voice. He has been doing a lot of interviews with some of the bigger celebs- I wonder if the show will go in that direction- more intense celeb interviews? Honestly, they bore me, but IMO he seems like he is becoming more serious. 

IDK- Robin does not seem to be thrilled  Can you hear it in her voice?

What about ARTIE!!!!!!?


----------



## maddhatir

....is it wrong to laugh at someone who just lost their job and is crying like a baby b/c they will not be able to take care of their children?.......

(remember- I am listening to the WC feed- I just heard this)


----------



## twokids0204

Wooo Hooo.... 

5 More years of Howard!

As much as he is "burning out" his last few weeks have been great.

Awesome celebs, freaks, IQ contest, and don't forget Capt Sulu... Ohhhh Myyy....

Now we just need the Artie return to make it perfect.


----------



## jpeppers

So happy Howard is back for 5 more but I do hope Artie makes it back in some capacity, I actually thought Artie was the show until he went away but Howard kept me with no problem. Howard is an incredible personality. I never listened and actually hated him until he went to Sirius.......he is amazing. I would have been lost if he retired. Once he leaves I hope Gary and John Hein and some of the other guys continue, won't be the same but will still be good!


----------



## maddhatir

jpeppers said:


> So happy Howard is back for 5 more but I do hope Artie makes it back in some capacity, I actually thought Artie was the show until he went away but Howard kept me with no problem. Howard is an incredible personality. *I never listened and actually hated him until he went to Sirius.......he is amazing.* I would have been lost if he retired. Once he leaves I hope Gary and John Hein and some of the other guys continue, won't be the same but will still be good!



Yeah- it pisses me off when people have an opinion of Howard b/c of what they hear in the media but have never listened to him a day in their life. They would change their minds if they did. I seem to defend him a lot. I think it is funny that people who don't listen to him think they know more than a fan of 20+ years. 

I don't like when Sal and Richard go out on the street and ask questions about Howard to clueless, ignorant people who respond with ignorant answers. If you "think" you know about him- just shut your trap until you do "know". 

He is actually a very sweet person.

I am still "iffy" about Robin signing. I know she will, but she does not seem too gung-ho about it.


----------



## lakelandgal70

To be honest I haven't listened to him in months. Don't get me wrong. I love his interviews, the crank calls, I mean those swap shop ones make me laugh all the time. Richard and Sal are the greatest! I am a 40yr old gal and those calls make me laugh like a immature kid. Well who am I kidding I am immature hahha. But anyway the complaining done by Howard really gets on my nerves. He has done it for ever I know but for some reason annoys me. I really miss Artie. The show hasn't been the same. That really was the only reason I signed on with Sirius was because of him. I mean I couldn't stop laughing when him and Gilbert got going. And George Takei. Oh my! Great stuff really. I am glad he signed for 5more years maybe Artie will come back!


----------



## dursin

lakelandgal70 said:


> To be honest I haven't listened to him in months. Don't get me wrong. I love his interviews, the crank calls, I mean those swap shop ones make me laugh all the time. Richard and Sal are the greatest! I am a 40yr old gal and those calls make me laugh like a immature kid. Well who am I kidding I am immature hahha. But anyway the complaining done by Howard really gets on my nerves. He has done it for ever I know but for some reason annoys me. I really miss Artie. The show hasn't been the same. That really was the only reason I signed on with Sirius was because of him. I mean I couldn't stop laughing when him and Gilbert got going. And George Takei. Oh my! Great stuff really. I am glad he signed for 5more years maybe Artie will come back!


Hoping Artie comes back as well!  Would be nice to see George in there more often as well.

Richard and Sal's prank calls are the best. I LOVE the ones where they order a pizza using an auto-tune...or order 2 plain, 2 cheese and 2 regular pizzas...or order a pizza with everything and wind up telling them to hold everything, one or two ingredients at a time.


----------



## lakelandgal70

dursin said:


> Hoping Artie comes back as well!  Would be nice to see George in there more often as well.
> 
> Richard and Sal's prank calls are the best. I LOVE the ones where they order a pizza using an auto-tune...or order 2 plain, 2 cheese and 2 regular pizzas...or order a pizza with everything and wind up telling them to hold everything, one or two ingredients at a time.



OMG! Those are the best. Plain pizza hahahhaha. And Richards "old lady" voice. Gets me every time!


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> OMG! Those are the best. Plain pizza hahahhaha. And Richards "old lady" voice. Gets me every time!



Oh my GAWD! Richard's old lady's voice is frickin' HILARIOUS! The scooter one is my all time favorite. 

Another good one is when he calls the xmas store and keeps saying Merry Christmas 100 different ways to the sales person....."aaah Rum-pa-pum-pum yeahhhh"


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> Oh my GAWD! Richard's old lady's voice is frickin' HILARIOUS! The scooter one is my all time favorite.
> 
> Another good one is when he calls the xmas store and keeps saying Merry Christmas 100 different ways to the sales person....."aaah Rum-pa-pum-pum yeahhhh"



LMAO!! Ok now I need to go to youtube and find these calls. Had a bad day today and these will cheer me up!


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> LMAO!! Ok now I need to go to youtube and find these calls. Had a bad day today and these will cheer me up!



Richard's phony phone calls are the only calls that make me laugh hysterically.


----------



## maddhatir

I think it was rude of Howard not to discuss the deal with Robin before he announced them. 

It seems like she might be a little pissed that she was left in the dark- and still is. 

I think Howard should have made sure she was onboard for this beforehand.


----------



## maddhatir

I am glad Robin is staying! 

I also think that Howard, Robin and Fred were treated like crap at the concert! I think people need to remember WHY Sirius is even alive and kicking!

Howard should have been treated with the same respect as any other celebrity in attendance.

ETA- OMG- LMAO! Did I just hear Little Lupe say "He just *wink-ded*!" ??
OMG- she is so darn cute 


.


----------



## airhead

Glad to read he signed!Just got a new radio. I haven't heard the show for months!


----------



## Sherry E

I must say - personally, since the show has been back on the air in the New Year (starting last week), I haven't laughed much.  I think I've already kind of made it clear here before that I feel like I'm sticking with the show because I've been with it for so long - it almost feels like a family, in a way, and I have to stay loyal - so I sort of feel like I have to stay with it to the bitter end.  I still think the show has its great moments here and there, but more and more I find myself getting impatient with bits that go on too long, or that were not funny to begin with.

BUT, that said, today they are running a Best of Stern segment on Howard 101, and it's an Artie episode - the one in which Howard and Artie are arguing about being "bros" or friends because Howard is trying to set him up with a girl who likes heavy guys.  And, wow, do I miss Artie.  I find myself riveted to this repeat from a couple of years ago rather than the brand new show over on Howard 100!

I know it's been said here before but there is really a big void with Artie gone.  He contributed so much to the dynamic of the show.  The Artie-George Takei thing was so funny.  He had such a quick wit.  I think he was one of the few who could actually stand up to Howard and give him a good fight when Howard was yelling.  Most other people sound like idiots when they try to go toe to toe with Howard.  Artie was pure gold.

I know Howard thinks that it will be bad for Artie's well being to come back on the show, but I really, really wish they could work him in there somewhere.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

Sherry E said:


> I must say - personally, since the show has been back on the air in the New Year (starting last week), I haven't laughed much.  I think I've already kind of made it clear here before that I feel like I'm sticking with the show because I've been with it for so long - it almost feels like a family, in a way, and I have to stay loyal - so I sort of feel like I have to stay with it to the bitter end.  I still think the show has its great moments here and there, but more and more I find myself getting impatient with bits that go on too long, or that were not funny to begin with.
> 
> BUT, that said, today they are running a Best of Stern segment on Howard 101, and it's an Artie episode - the one in which Howard and Artie are arguing about being "bros" or friends because Howard is trying to set him up with a girl who likes heavy guys.  And, wow, do I miss Artie.  I find myself riveted to this repeat from a couple of years ago rather than the brand new show over on Howard 100!
> 
> I know it's been said here before but there is really a big void with Artie gone.  He contributed so much to the dynamic of the show.  The Artie-George Takei thing was so funny.  He had such a quick wit.  I think he was one of the few who could actually stand up to Howard and give him a good fight when Howard was yelling.  Most other people sound like idiots when they try to go toe to toe with Howard.  Artie was pure gold.
> 
> I know Howard thinks that it will be bad for Artie's well being to come back on the show, but I really, really wish they could work him in there somewhere.



I have to agree with you , since the show came back from vacation last week , I find the shows almost contentless and boring 

Howard sounds like he is in a big rush to end the show and is giving off a vibe like he really doesn't want to be on the air...Makes me wonder why he even resigned 
If he didn't feel like doing the show anymore , he shouldn't have.


----------



## maddhatir

ITA too Sherry. You can tell that he is just reading news headlines and that is what he starts the show off with. 

His interviews are much more mellow than they used to be. They sound more "professional". Actually I think I might like them better. In the past I would have to switch the station b/c I was tired of him whining until someone answered one of his "sex questions" How many times can you repeat the same darn question? 

I thought with the new year starting, they would have revamped the show a little. I can't see this going on the way it is for another 5 years  

And Robin's news, ugh, forget about it. Years ago, I did not mind missing the show that much as long as I got to hear the news. It was hysterical. 

But, I will stick with Howard b/c yes, he is like family.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

maddhatir said:


> ITA too Sherry. You can tell that he is just reading news headlines and that is what he starts the show off with.
> 
> His interviews are much more mellow than they used to be. They sound more "professional". Actually I think I might like them better. In the past I would have to switch the station b/c I was tired of him whining until someone answered one of his "sex questions" How many times can you repeat the same darn question?
> 
> I thought with the new year starting, they would have revamped the show a little. I can't see this going on the way it is for another 5 years
> 
> And Robin's news, ugh, forget about it. Years ago, I did not mind missing the show that much as long as I got to hear the news. It was hysterical.
> 
> But, I will stick with Howard b/c yes, he is like family.



OMG...Robin's news has been almost painful lately 
You can hear Howard squirming around , just dying to end the show and leave !!! 
His "I gotta end the show" attitude is really ruining the show for me 
He needs to just chill out and go with the flow.

But , like everyone else , I will stick with Howard because I can't imagine not hearing the show.


----------



## maddhatir

MelissaFromRI said:


> OMG...Robin's news has been almost painful lately
> .



Most of the time she sounds like she is just reading and not even paying attention to what she is saying.

Not very relaxed at all.


----------



## richmo

maddhatir said:


> Most of the time she sounds like she is just reading and not even paying attention to what she is saying.
> 
> Not very relaxed at all.



I have to agree with some of the comments about Robin's news.  There's a lack of preparation that shows through.  If you're going to discuss news subjects, you have to do some research and on several occasions it just sounds like that level of preparation isn't there.  This really isn't anything new, but it seems worse over the past several months.  I also find it frustrating when she sometimes goes over the exact same story they've discussed earlier in the show and adds nothing new.  Its like its on her list and she won't change it.  Since they're sticking much closer to the 4 hour show than in the past, I think they should consider junking or greatly reducing the news segment.  Not to mention, its the segment that least holds up in any replay/best of.

On the subject of the somewhat shorter show.  I like it, and here's why: when I get in the car after work, about 4:30, they're starting the show from the beginning on H100...it used to always be Robin's news.  So now I hear the 6:00-7:00 hour on the ride home and I often find that first hour to be some of the best.

I also don't mind that Bubba is no longer on H101.  I listened some when he first started at Sirius, but I felt the show deteriorated into nothing but racing and wrestling.  I have nothing against Bubba and it would be fine if he came back to Sirius, but stick him on the Nascar or Raw Dog channels...


----------



## D23Ry

I'm a huge stern fan. Was very happy he signed on for 5 more years. The Ron Howard Interview this week was hilarious (among other things)


----------



## mare73

Chalk up another female Stern fan.  I've been listening for about 20 years now.  I have to say, those last few years on terrestrial radio were difficult to listen to...all the censoring and the long and frequent commercial breaks - ugh!  I signed on to Sirius shortly after he made his announcement, so about a year before he came on the air.  During that time I fell in love with commercial-free radio.     When Stern started, that was it for me    I basically listen to Stern or my iPod.

Baba Booey to y'all!   

new to disboards, but usually reading (and beginning to post) in the DCL forum in anticipation of my first cruise ever


----------



## airhead

Sherry E said:


> I must say - personally, since the show has been back on the air in the New Year (starting last week), I haven't laughed much.  I think I've already kind of made it clear here before that I feel like I'm sticking with the show because I've been with it for so long - it almost feels like a family, in a way, and I have to stay loyal - so I sort of feel like I have to stay with it to the bitter end.  I still think the show has its great moments here and there, but more and more I find myself getting impatient with bits that go on too long, or that were not funny to begin with.
> 
> BUT, that said, today they are running a Best of Stern segment on Howard 101, and it's an Artie episode - the one in which Howard and Artie are arguing about being "bros" or friends because Howard is trying to set him up with a girl who likes heavy guys.  And, wow, do I miss Artie.  I find myself riveted to this repeat from a couple of years ago rather than the brand new show over on Howard 100!
> 
> I know it's been said here before but there is really a big void with Artie gone.  He contributed so much to the dynamic of the show.  The Artie-George Takei thing was so funny.  He had such a quick wit.  I think he was one of the few who could actually stand up to Howard and give him a good fight when Howard was yelling.  Most other people sound like idiots when they try to go toe to toe with Howard.  Artie was pure gold.
> 
> I know Howard thinks that it will be bad for Artie's well being to come back on the show, but I really, really wish they could work him in there somewhere.



Feel the same way. I'll be there 'til the last show. Artie's absence is huge. The show will never be that good again unless he comes back in some way.


----------



## twokids0204

mare73 said:


> Chalk up another female Stern fan.  I've been listening for about 20 years now.  I have to say, those last few years on terrestrial radio were difficult to listen to...all the censoring and the long and frequent commercial breaks - ugh!  I signed on to Sirius shortly after he made his announcement, so about a year before he came on the air.  During that time I fell in love with commercial-free radio.     When Stern started, that was it for me    I basically listen to Stern or my iPod.
> 
> Baba Booey to y'all!
> 
> new to disboards, but usually reading (and beginning to post) in the DCL forum in anticipation of my first cruise ever



 to the DISboards... and Baba Booey!


----------



## maddhatir

mare73 said:


> Chalk up another female Stern fan.  I've been listening for about 20 years now.  I have to say, those last few years on terrestrial radio were difficult to listen to...all the censoring and the long and frequent commercial breaks - ugh!  I signed on to Sirius shortly after he made his announcement, so about a year before he came on the air.  During that time I fell in love with commercial-free radio.     When Stern started, that was it for me    I basically listen to Stern or my iPod.
> 
> Baba Booey to y'all!
> 
> new to disboards, but usually reading (and beginning to post) in the DCL forum in anticipation of my first cruise ever



*Yes! Welcome fellow female Stern Fan!!*


----------



## MelissaFromRI

FEMALE STERN FANS ROCK !!!!!!!


----------



## Disneylover1971

I  used to watch his show all the time on E!  And have listened to him a time or two on Sirius!!


----------



## romeoc

Get the App on your smart phone and you can listen to him while you stroll the parks! HeyNow!


----------



## maddhatir

DVRing Piers Morgan- Howard is on tonight! Well, he is on right now


----------



## twokids0204

maddhatir said:


> DVRing Piers Morgan- Howard is on tonight! Well, he is on right now



Just watched Howard on Piers...

Howard was cool and composed, but as Howard said - Piers doesn't ask the hard hitting questions.

It's like Piers was looking for a fight, and just not getting it.

Well down Howie!


----------



## CinRell

For those who missed it  

http://www.cnn.com/2011/SHOWBIZ/01/18/howard.stern.piers.morgan/index.html?section=cnn_latest


----------



## maddhatir

D23Ry said:


> I'm a huge stern fan. Was very happy he signed on for 5 more years. The Ron Howard Interview this week was hilarious (among other things)




Oh noes!!!! I skipped a welcome!!!


----------



## Jodi

Stern rocks!  So glad I found you guys here on the Dis.


----------



## maddhatir

Jodi said:


> Stern rocks!  So glad I found you guys here on the Dis.



Welcome!! 

I just watched Howard on the Piers show. He was terrific!! I love the serious Howard. Most people do not get to see that side of him. I think we do as fans of the show, but the rest of the pea brains out there who have a negative view of him sure don't get to see it.


----------



## maddhatir

Do you know what I forgot to mention? The "test".

IMO- I would say that Howard is the looniest of them all!!!!  I hate when he gloats. ugh.


----------



## Jodi

Hey guys, quick question.

I've been listening to Howard since around '88, but when he made the switch to satellite I didn't follow.  I've been cheating & following along on youtube (he'd kill me if he knew, lol).  My question is this - I'm now ready to dive in & get a satellite unit, but which one & which subscription?  Is there a unit that I can take into my work place with me & listen AND listen in my car?  I've tried to go on their site, but there's so much product & I find it very confusing.  I figured I'd just ask some peeps that are already set up .

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## twokids0204

Jodi said:


> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> I've been listening to Howard since around '88, but when he made the switch to satellite I didn't follow.  I've been cheating & following along on youtube (he'd kill me if he knew, lol).  My question is this - I'm now ready to dive in & get a satellite unit, but which one & which subscription?  Is there a unit that I can take into my work place with me & listen AND listen in my car?  I've tried to go on their site, but there's so much product & I find it very confusing.  I figured I'd just ask some peeps that are already set up .
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!



He is now available on the Smart Phone
- IPhone
- Blackberry
- Android


----------



## maddhatir

Don't ask me- I still have my original boombox 

During work I just listen online.


----------



## Jodi

Wait...if I subscribe I can listen online?  Can I start it whenever I want & all that stuff?

I don't have any of those awesome phones (where's the smilie with the big L on their forehead?).


----------



## richmo

Jodi said:


> Wait...if I subscribe I can listen online?  Can I start it whenever I want & all that stuff?
> 
> I don't have any of those awesome phones (where's the smilie with the big L on their forehead?).



Jodi, yes you can listen online.  Online is extra in addition to the radio.  I'm not sure if they have an online only option, but you could check.


----------



## maddhatir

Jodi said:


> Wait...if I subscribe I can listen online?  Can I start it whenever I want & all that stuff?
> 
> I don't have any of those awesome phones (where's the smilie with the big L on their forehead?).



Well, I will share the big L with you b/c I have a cheesy phone that, get this, just makes and receives phone calls 

I am not sure if they have a plan for online only. You can only listen on one computer at a time. If you try to log in on a 2nd computer, the first one gets kicked out. That means...no sharing


----------



## FergieTCat

I wasn't a Stern fan, until I watched Piers Morgan (at the suggestion of someone on the Community Board).  I'm still not a fan, but I do have a better appreciation of what makes Howard tick.


----------



## maddhatir

FergieTCat said:


> I wasn't a Stern fan, until I watched Piers Morgan (at the suggestion of someone on the Community Board).  I'm still not a fan, but I do have a better appreciation of what makes Howard tick.



I honestly can say that that WAS the real Howard. I have been listening for 20+ years- and the guy you hear on the radio- is NOT the real Howard. 

I agree with him when he talks about all the celeb scumbags out there who do so many horrible things and people just let them slide, and then you have Howard who cannot even hold a candle to the evil crap these celebs do- but he gets the ^%$# end of the stick every single time. 

I don't get it.


----------



## Jodi

maddhatir said:


> Well, I will share the big L with you b/c I have a cheesy phone that, get this, just makes and receives phone calls
> 
> I am not sure if they have a plan for online only. You can only listen on one computer at a time. If you try to log in on a 2nd computer, the first one gets kicked out. That means...no sharing



I'm going to have to research this.  NOT looking to share or the like.  I just really should be listening full time like I used to!!  I remember sitting in the parking lot @ work waiting for a segment to end & being late.    I'm glad that I can stop & replay, etc., with Sirius!


----------



## twokids0204

maddhatir said:


> I honestly can say that that WAS the real Howard. I have been listening for 20+ years- and the guy you hear on the radio- is NOT the real Howard.
> 
> I agree with him when he talks about all the celeb scumbags out there who do so many horrible things and people just let them slide, and then you have Howard who cannot even hold a candle to the evil crap these celebs do- but he gets the ^%$# end of the stick every single time.
> 
> I don't get it.



I agree that was the real Howard on Piers...

But I disagree when you say the guy you hear on the radio is not the real Howard. They are one in the same.

The Howard you read about in the papers and tabloids... that's NOT the real Howard, but on his show - it's ALL about honesty. Sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> I agree that was the real Howard on Piers...
> 
> But I disagree when you say the guy you hear on the radio is not the real Howard. They are one in the same.
> 
> The Howard you read about in the papers and tabloids... that's NOT the real Howard, but on his show - it's ALL about honesty. Sometimes the truth hurts.



Mmmmm- some of the things he says I think he says just for the radio. If he was confronted off the radio about some of the things he says, he would back peddle.


----------



## D23Ry

MelissaFromRI said:


> FEMALE STERN FANS ROCK !!!!!!!



a female stern fan that is a disney fan is nearly impossible to find too


----------



## Sherry E

D23Ry said:


> a female stern fan that is a disney fan is nearly impossible to find too



That's the truth!  Or you may find someone who is a huge Howard fan but only likes Disney a little bit.  Or you may find a huge Disney fan who maybe barely tolerates Howard because their spouse listens to him.  I suppose there are many Disney fans who also won't admit to liking Howard.  Likewise, I'm sure there are tons of diehard Howard fans who would never be caught dead at a Disney park or on a Disney message board!

But rarely will you find people - females - who are huge Disney fans and huge Howard fans - and both interests live in harmony in their lives - and they don't have to hide either one!!

We're a rare breed!


----------



## maddhatir

Sherry E said:


> That's the truth!  Or you may find someone who is a huge Howard fan but only likes Disney a little bit.  Or you may find a huge Disney fan who maybe barely tolerates Howard because their spouse listens to him.  I suppose there are many Disney fans who also won't admit to liking Howard.  Likewise, I'm sure there are tons of diehard Howard fans who would never be caught dead at a Disney park or on a Disney message board!
> 
> But rarely will you find people - females - who are huge Disney fans and huge Howard fans - and both interests live in harmony in their lives - and they don't have to hide either one!!
> 
> We're a rare breed!



 Yay for us! 

I am proud to say I never hid the fact I am a Stern fan.  I would defend him to the end if someone dissed him. And I have had to do that a LOT  

Don't mess with us Stern chicks. LOL


----------



## eaj1228

I have been loving the show lately.  A couple of weeks ago Howard went on a Kathie Lee rant and it was classic.  The "Dr." Laura rants are even better.  I went on You Tube and heard some of the actual calls she took during her show.  I almost felt bad for her.


----------



## D23Ry

eaj1228 said:


> The "Dr." Laura rants are even better.  I went on You Tube and heard some of the actual calls she took during her show.  I almost felt bad for her.




good idea, i'm doing that right now


----------



## D23Ry

eaj1228 said:


> The "Dr." Laura rants are even better.  I went on You Tube and heard some of the actual calls she took during her show.  I almost felt bad for her.



HAHA, are they still calling her? if so, i gotta listen to the show!!! so classic


----------



## D23Ry

ok, i must have missed it, but what did dr. laura do to make howard so pissed? I know howard never liked her, but what triggered this?


----------



## twokids0204

D23Ry said:


> ok, i must have missed it, but what did dr. laura do to make howard so pissed? I know howard never liked her, but what triggered this?



She came to Sirius - 'The House that Howard built' - after saying years ago she would never work for the same company as Howard. That seemed to be enough


----------



## D23Ry

twokids0204 said:


> She came to Sirius - 'The House that Howard built' - after saying years ago she would never work for the same company as Howard. That seemed to be enough



wow, see i heard that but figured it had to be something more.


----------



## Sherry E

(_Okay, pet peeve...it drives me absolutely nuts when it sounds like Howard is spitting into the microphone when he pronounces certain letters [especially during an animated rant].  If Howard heard any of his staffers doing that same thing, he would be goofing on it and teasing them mercilessly - because he always picks on people's speech patterns, lisps and other mannerisms_.)




BUT, that is not the main reason for my post.

Here is the main reason for my post.  After listening to the Celebrity Superfan Roundtable last week, and to what Howard was saying yesterday about his post-Allison/pre-Beth antics...


Let's go there (in G-rated terms)....I know I can't be the only one who is curious about some of the celebrities Howard was with.


We already know about Angie Everhart and Robin Givens.  I don't think there is a soul alive who believes that 'nothing' happened with Carmen Electra.  Something happened there - just not sure what.

I think I have narrowed down a couple of choices of other women Howard may have been with.  I recall listening to his post-Allison shows during that time frame, and Howard mentioned on the air the names of a few people he was hanging out with (though he didn't say that there was any hanky panky, of course).

Howard once met Ellen Barkin and Angelica Huston at a party in Hollywood years ago (where Oliver Stone was).  I vividly remember him talking about how he spent a "long time" talking to Ellen Barkin.

Ellen Barkin looks like she is the sort of person who will seek out her target and get them, no matter what.  I am guessing she was the one he ended up in the bathroom with while the A-List directors (such as Oliver Stone) were waiting in line.  It could be Angelica, but I'm thinking Ellen is the choice.

Also, about a year or two ago, I remember Robin Q. doing a news story about Ellen Barkin and her marriage troubles or man troubles or some similar thing.  Howard laughed in a weird way (as if concealing a secret), and said something like (I am paraphrasing), "What happened to Ellen?!  I can't imagine that she'd be having marriage trouble!"

There was also a wild night where Howard was riding around town in L.A. during Grammy weekend - in a limo with Rob Zombie and his wife, Courtney Love, David Spade, Bijou Phillips and, I think, Tara Reid (before Tara turned into the mess that she is today).  Wanna make bets on which one of those wacky women Howard ended up with that night??  It couldn't be Courtney, I'm sure.  But Bijou or Tara?  (Howard did mention once that he was with a girl that was 21 years old, but he thought she was older and then he freaked out when he learned her age.)


----------



## twokids0204

*Winning!*


----------



## Sherry E

*Duh...WINNING!*


----------



## sue_gowin

Anyone else in tears today when he ranting about his night last night - with his obsession with getting the computer working, and then getting distracted by the photography magazines...then moving onto how he hates that Jimmy Kimmel has all this time to devote to his hobbies. I was laughing so hard!


----------



## twokids0204

sue_gowin said:


> Anyone else in tears today when he ranting about his night last night - with his obsession with getting the computer working, and then getting distracted by the photography magazines...then moving onto how he hates that Jimmy Kimmel has all this time to devote to his hobbies. I was laughing so hard!



Howard is extremely obsessive.... as he said, when he does something he has to be the best at it.

He is not the best chess player....

He won't be the best photographer or techie....

And I am afraid to say it - he won't be the best Twitter-er....

Howard, it's time to concentrate on the Radio show - something you ARE the best at... and while you are at it, see if you can track down Artie. The show really is not the same without him.

Richard and Sal's call to Crazy Alice yesterday made me remember Artie.
And his Iron Sheik impressions.
And High Pitch Mike fights.
I miss Artie - that fat F@&*!


----------



## DisDadDoc

twokids0204 said:


> Howard, it's time to concentrate on the Radio show - something you ARE the best at... and while you are at it, see if you can track down Artie. The show really is not the same without him.
> 
> Richard and Sal's call to Crazy Alice yesterday made me remember Artie.
> And his Iron Sheik impressions.
> And High Pitch Mike fights.
> I miss Artie - that fat F@&*!



I couldn't agree more.  So much less funny without Artie.  Robin's gotten unbearable & Howard's gotten boring...


----------



## MelissaFromRI

DisDadDoc said:


> I couldn't agree more.  So much less funny without Artie.  Robin's gotten unbearable & Howard's gotten boring...



I also really miss Artie 
I miss when the show was full of fun and antics. Lately , it seems like Howard has one foot out the door an hour into the show.

Robin needs to settle down during interviews , lately it seems like she's always talking over Howard. I sometimes find myself yelling , "Shut up , Robin" at my radio 

WHATEVER...WINNING


----------



## airhead

twokids0204 said:


> Howard is extremely obsessive.... as he said, when he does something he has to be the best at it.
> 
> He is not the best chess player....
> 
> He won't be the best photographer or techie....
> 
> And I am afraid to say it - he won't be the best Twitter-er....
> 
> Howard, it's time to concentrate on the Radio show - something you ARE the best at... and while you are at it, see if you can track down Artie. The show really is not the same without him.
> 
> Richard and Sal's call to Crazy Alice yesterday made me remember Artie.
> And his Iron Sheik impressions.
> And High Pitch Mike fights.
> I miss Artie - that fat F@&*!



I miss Artie too. Sad for Artie that he felt so bad about himself.


----------



## sue_gowin

ya, I agree with you all!!!
Especially on the Robin topic. I don't know what's going on with her lately, but she's constantly getting herself involved in EVERYTHING. And she makes no sense. When she's commenting on someone's singing voice (i.e. Barbara Streisand) and she's saying that they're 'lost it' or they're bad singers, it makes me crazy. She has NO idea what she's talking about. Shut it, Robin.
I miss Artie too, but I think Sal/Richard/Benjy are absolutely hilarious!!! Richard's one of my favourite Stern people!!! 

Go Howard!!!


----------



## eaj1228

This is a little bit of an old topic but I can't believe that Howard was mad a Richard for setting his wedding date for a weekend in the summer.  I was so offended for Richard.  They call Robin a narcissist but Howard being upset because Richard scheduled his wedding during one of his Hamptons weekends takes the cake.  

I was yelling at my radio because I love Richard and believe he works really hard for Howard.  He could have sucked it up and took one day away from his vacation to celebrate with Richard or quietly declined the invite.  

I am only in my twenties and live in Seattle where the show only aired a short time on regular radio and I used to get annoyed when long time listeners would attack Howard calling him "Hampton's Howie".  Now I totally know what they are talking about.  I watch Howard TV and old shows and Howard has really changed in the past few years.  I listen to the tapes talking about Fred's bachelor party and all I could think about is how would Howard react if this was going on now?


----------



## nikitta28

winner winner chicken dinner.....


----------



## twokids0204

Hmmmm... this popped up on my unread list, but no new posts... odd!

I wonder if someone out there quoted Ronnie's newest catch phrase and had it deleted by a mod.


----------



## nikitta28

T*O*P*L*E*S*S

hahahahaha


----------



## maddhatir

I have been a VERY bad girl. I let my Sirius subscription expire in February!!! IIIIII KNOW! It just made me sick that I was paying $200 and all I listen to is Howard a few music stations. The ala carte option is b.s. 

Today I got a call from Sirius cuz they wanted me back. lol. They offered me $20 for 5 months or $77 for a year for the Best of. I went with the $77 for the year but then had to add on the internet listening option. So with all the b.s. fees I paid $118 for the year. Yay!

It figures tomorrow is Friday and Howard is not on. I will start fresh on Monday. 

Did anyone see Howard on the cover of Rolling Stone? My DH subscribes and he is hogging the darn mag so I have to wait until be brings it home to read the interview.


----------



## D23Ry

nikitta28 said:


> T*O*P*L*E*S*S
> 
> hahahahaha



i love that...still cracks me up when i hear it


----------



## D23Ry

these links contain some bad words...

"when you get here you'll do it"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFoBYI-4ORg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhLulnRo7XI 

"Scoresman, I got a Tatoo"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP0xRo_PtAk&feature=related


----------



## twokids0204

maddhatir said:


> I have been a VERY bad girl. I let my Sirius subscription expire in February!!! IIIIII KNOW! It just made me sick that I was paying $200 and all I listen to is Howard a few music stations. The ala carte option is b.s.
> 
> Today I got a call from Sirius cuz they wanted me back. lol. They offered me $20 for 5 months or $77 for a year for the Best of. I went with the $77 for the year but then had to add on the internet listening option. So with all the b.s. fees I paid $118 for the year. Yay!
> 
> It figures tomorrow is Friday and Howard is not on. I will start fresh on Monday.
> 
> Did anyone see Howard on the cover of Rolling Stone? My DH subscribes and he is hogging the darn mag so I have to wait until be brings it home to read the interview.



SHOCKED!!!  

I can't believe you let it run out.

Ronnie has a new catch phrase TOPLESS. then he spells it T O P L E S S. 

Howard has pulled the Ringo Starr - "Peace and Love, Peace and Love - Don't send me your Rolling Stones mags, I will NOT sign them. Peace and Love"

Found a new Wack Packer - The Amazing Pet Lady - she Freaks out kinda like Crazy Alice. She is having nervous breakdowns, telling Howard that he's ruining her life. And Howard is siding with her mother (we've never heard from her mother)  .


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> SHOCKED!!!
> 
> I can't believe you let it run out.
> 
> Ronnie has a new catch phrase TOPLESS. then he spells it T O P L E S S.
> 
> Howard has pulled the Ringo Starr - "Peace and Love, Peace and Love - Don't send me your Rolling Stones mags, I will NOT sign them. Peace and Love"
> 
> Found a new Wack Packer - The Amazing Pet Lady - she Freaks out kinda like Crazy Alice. She is having nervous breakdowns, telling Howard that he's ruining her life. And Howard is siding with her mother (we've never heard from her mother)  .



LOL! Thanks for the update. Yes. It was all about principle. I was just sick of paying that much.  I should have just got the lifetime subscription when Howard first came to Sirius. Oh well, shoulda, coulda woulda.......DIDN'T 

I miss Crazy Alice- she made me  I loved when Artie would imitate her


----------



## nikitta28

LFSW.....


the oldie but goodie ronnie quote


----------



## maddhatir

nikitta28 said:


> LFSW.....
> 
> 
> the oldie but goodie ronnie quote





"Tequila, straight up. Thank yewwwwwwwwwwwwww." You know you are a Stern fan when someone says Tequila and this is what pops in your head


----------



## maddhatir

...........OR if you walk around singing Steve Langford's, eh-hem,  "theme song"


----------



## twokids0204

maddhatir said:


> ...........OR if you walk around singing Steve Langford's, eh-hem,  "theme song"



Or Lisa G's...


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> Or Lisa G's...




ewwwww. Nope- I don't give that song a second thought


----------



## nikitta28

i think its vodka straight up, thank yyyyyeeeeeeewwwww

but none-the-less also one of my very favs

zero point zero....


----------



## MelissaFromRI

When Ronnie starts spelling topless , T-O-P-L-E-S-S 
I start crying with laughter


----------



## maddhatir

nikitta28 said:


> i think its vodka straight up, thank yyyyyeeeeeeewwwww
> 
> but none-the-less also one of my very favs
> 
> zero point zero....




 I prefer Tequila- I tend to blurt it out that way


----------



## maddhatir

Well got to listen to Howard today for the first time in about 2 months. 

I feel like today's caller, Russ who told Howard his show is becoming very lame. It certainly is NOT getting better- I have no idea how some of these callers can say this. 

There is nothing new going on- there is no passion in the show. I used to love when Howard would rant about politics, I loved his anger and passion etc. Howard's therapy is really making the show worse. 

I'm bored.


----------



## Sherry E

maddhatir said:


> Well got to listen to Howard today for the first time in about 2 months.
> 
> I feel like today's caller, Russ who told Howard his show is becoming very lame. It certainly is NOT getting better- I have no idea how some of these callers can say this.
> 
> There is nothing new going on- there is no passion in the show. I used to love when Howard would rant about politics, I loved his anger and passion etc. Howard's therapy is really making the show worse.
> 
> I'm bored.



I agree, maddhatir!  But I think you and I have been in agreement on a few things regrading Howard's show, so that doesn't surprise me!

Howard said recently that in a couple of months-ish, they will cut back to the 3-day a week schedule.  He said it won't be "for a while," and then he said in a couple of months.  Also, in the next couple of weeks sometime, Howard will be going on vacation again (coming out here to California).  

In the old, old days, I was so bummed out when the show would take a vacation.  Now, I'm sort of like..."Eh...whatever."  Not that I like listening to stuff from 1992 in place of new shows, but it just doesn't devastate me as much as it used to when the show is not on.

What I find so interesting is that many of us enjoy different aspects of the Howard Stern Show - some of us like certain things that others dislike, and vice versa - but whatever those things are, many of us still agree that the show is...lacking.  

For example, I love Howard's celebrity interviews and I know a lot of other people don't care about those one way or the other.  I don't think he does enough interviews like that (believe me, you should have seen me perk up when I heard Bradley Cooper on the show a couple of weeks ago!  I was so excited!!).

Other people love it when Howard does the impressions of his mom and dad.  Whereas...I am sooooooo sooooooo burnt out on that.  It used to not bother me when Howard did the parents thing every once in a while.  But now it seems like he is doing it every day, taking up like 30 minutes of the show with that bit.  It is driving me NUTS.  I can even tell that Robin gets bored with the endless parent impressions because she appears to be tuned out and unresponsive, or she's just forcing out a question to make Howard think she is listening but you can tell she is barely paying attention!  When she is interested in what he is saying, she is fully engaged and responsive.  

And then one hour of the show is devoted to Robin's news, which Howard rushes through anyway.  So after the 1 hour and 30 minutes of parent impressions and news, we have 2.5 hours left.  

Way too much of that new girl, Debbie.  There is a fine line between annoying-funny and annoying-not funny...and she is veering into that annoying-not funny area.

I think that whatever all of our individual interests are in the show, we can agree that Howard often spends too much time on the stuff that is not funny.  It drags on too long.  And there is less and less "good" stuff to make up for the boring stuff.


----------



## sue_gowin

I think Howard may be a little distracted by the whole drama of him suing Sirius. As much as he knows he can't bring his personal life mess into the show, it has to be at the back of his mind, and maybe he's losing a bit of his pizzaz because of that. Other than that, I LOOOOOVE his impressions of his parents, LOOOOOVE his rants about technology (it kills me every time when he goes on about how something at home isn't working), and I love all things Benjy, Ronnie, Richard, and Sal! What I could do without is his interviews with all the strippers and porn stars...yawn!!! That's the only time I turn the show off though. Also, Robin's starting to get to me. Oh well though....like Howard said to Russ today, if you don't like it don't listen...and I'll always be listening!!!  GO HOWARD!!!


----------



## Sherry E

sue_gowin said:


> I think Howard may be a little distracted by the whole drama of him suing Sirius. As much as he knows he can't bring his personal life mess into the show, it has to be at the back of his mind, and maybe he's losing a bit of his pizzaz because of that. Other than that, I LOOOOOVE his impressions of his parents, LOOOOOVE his rants about technology (it kills me every time when he goes on about how something at home isn't working), and I love all things Benjy, Ronnie, Richard, and Sal! What I could do without is his interviews with all the strippers and porn stars...yawn!!! That's the only time I turn the show off though. Also, Robin's starting to get to me. Oh well though....like Howard said to Russ today, if you don't like it don't listen...and I'll always be listening!!!  GO HOWARD!!!



I have a feeling it's not quite as simple as just 'not listening' anymore if we don't like it (the show).  There are still things that I like.  So if I stop listening because I don't like 5 other things that Howard is talking about in a day, then I miss the 2 or 3 things I like (and that I am paying for).

Also, when you've been listening for 20 years or more, as I have and I know others have, you feel invested in these people.  You feel like you know them, almost like they are family or like friends.  You get used to waking up and flipping on the radio every morning and hearing them - it's a great comfort.  They were 'there' for me when the L.A. riots were happening in 1992.  They were 'there' for me when the horrible Northridge earthquake happened in 1994 and I couldn't sleep for 2 weeks.  They were 'there' for me when I was having relationship problems and health problems, and when there were deaths in the family.  And I was "there" for them (sort of) when I defended their show to one friend after another after another over the years, staunchly and defiantly asserting myself as a Stern fan no matter how many negative reactions I got.

And when bad things happen in the Howard Stern "family" - such as the Artie meltdowns - I felt a real interest in and concern for what was happening.  I really wanted Artie to pull through, as though I was rooting for my own friend or family member to pull through.

So it's not quite as simple as, say, getting bored with a TV show like "American Idol" and not watching it anymore.  But that doesn't mean that I will enjoy everything they do on the show.  And over time, I am enjoying less and less.  I feel like I am outgrowing my friend or family member who has been there for me through the dark times, and that we are now moving in different directions.

I think - based on what I've heard and read on other forums - that more people are growing disenchanted with the Howard Stern show because it seems like Howard is losing touch with what people find funny.  He says he does this all for the fans, but if he is no longer listening to what people are telling him about the show, then it's all counter-intuitive and counter-productive.

I think a lot of the reason why people wanted Howard to stay on the air was the familiarity and the comfort I spoke of above.  It's something they 'know' and, in many cases, have grown up with, so they can't imagine it not being on the air.  At the same time, if Howard had decided to hang up his headphones and call it a day last December, I think people would have understood.  It would have been bittersweet, but they would have understood.


----------



## maddhatir

Sherry E said:


> In the old, old days, I was so bummed out when the show would take a vacation.  Now, I'm sort of like..."Eh...whatever."  Not that I like listening to stuff from 1992 in place of new shows, but it just doesn't devastate me as much as it used to when the show is not on.



ITA- I used to get so upset that Howard was gone for a week- now, I don't care b/c it is not like I am missing anything good anyway I hate listening to old shows and replays. 




> For example, I love Howard's celebrity interviews and I know a lot of other people don't care about those one way or the other.  I don't think he does enough interviews like that (believe me, you should have seen me perk up when I heard Bradley Cooper on the show a couple of weeks ago!  I was so excited!!).



WHAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTT! I MISSED BRADLEY COOPER!!!?!!  He is so adorable. How was he? Was he closed mouthed or was he comfortable with Howard? 

Yes- I am one that is not into the celeb interviews. Well actually- it all depends who the celebs is. 



> Other people love it when Howard does the impressions of his mom and dad.  Whereas...I am sooooooo sooooooo burnt out on that.



Every time I hear him do his parent's voice- I honestly think he is doing it just to give Sal and Richard phony phone call bits to work with. He does go on way too long- and he repeats himself. 



> And then one hour of the show is devoted to Robin's news, which Howard rushes through anyway.  So after the 1 hour and 30 minutes of parent impressions and news, we have 2.5 hours left.



I said this before and I will say it again- in the 80s and 90s- Robin's news was THE BEST part of the show! I would PMSL Howard would get into it- and I loved when it would get out of control when celebs sat in for the news. ESPECIALLY Gilbert!  Not any more. Even THAT is so darn boring. 




Sherry E said:


> Also, when you've been listening for 20 years or more, as I have and I know others have, you feel invested in these people.  You feel like you know them, almost like they are family or like friends.  You get used to waking up and flipping on the radio every morning and hearing them - it's a great comfort.  They were 'there' for me when the L.A. riots were happening in 1992.  They were 'there' for me when the horrible Northridge earthquake happened in 1994 and I couldn't sleep for 2 weeks.  They were 'there' for me when I was having relationship problems and health problems, and when there were deaths in the family.



How about 9/11!!!? I did not turn on the news- I had Howard on when it happened and I kept listening until he went off the air. I wish I could hear that show again. 

I hear ya- I would crawl out of bed and the first thing I would do is flip on the radio! Well, I had a few radios lol. Upstairs and downstairs. There was no way I was walking out of a room and miss something he was saying, or that was about to happen! It was always good- I am not sure of people will agree with me, but I think his show was better on terrestrial radio!!! Oh he would rant up a storm when Tom wouldn't let him do something



> And I was "there" for them (sort of) when I defended their show to one friend after another after another over the years, staunchly and defiantly asserting myself as a Stern fan no matter how many negative reactions I got.



Me too. I hated (and still hate) when people have their uninformed snarky comments about Howard- I am always defending him. I do not like when Sal or Richard go out on the streets and ask people questions about Howard and they put him down. Oh- don't get me started on that. This is the Dis boards- I tend to not have nice things to say about those kind of pea brained people. 




> I think a lot of the reason why people wanted Howard to stay on the air was the familiarity and the comfort I spoke of above.  It's something they 'know' and, in many cases, have grown up with, so they can't imagine it not being on the air.  At the same time, if Howard had decided to hang up his headphones and call it a day last December, I think people would have understood.  It would have been bittersweet, but they would have understood.



When you mentioned a few posts back about Howard going to 3 days a week, I thought to myself- "well, maybe that would be a good time to give up the "internet listening" option of my subscription. (I listen on my laptop while working) and then I thought to myself- but I feel like I am going to miss "something"! I have invested 25 years litening to Howard- I want to give up- but I just can't! 

HOWARD IS LIKE CRACK  You know you should stop b/c it is not that fun anymore- but your body NEEDS it!


----------



## maddhatir

sue_gowin said:


> I think Howard may be a little distracted by the whole drama of him suing Sirius. As much as he knows he can't bring his personal life mess into the show, it has to be at the back of his mind, and maybe he's losing a bit of his pizzaz because of that. Other than that, I LOOOOOVE his impressions of his parents, LOOOOOVE his rants about technology (it kills me every time when he goes on about how something at home isn't working), and I love all things Benjy, Ronnie, Richard, and Sal! What I could do without is his interviews with all the strippers and porn stars...yawn!!! That's the only time I turn the show off though. Also, Robin's starting to get to me. Oh well though....like Howard said to Russ today, if you don't like it don't listen...and I'll always be listening!!!  GO HOWARD!!!



Heck- did I forget? Or have I been gone so long that I don't know he is suing Sirius?? For what? I do not think this lull he is in is from anything distracting him- he is just bored. He has been like this for a long time now and it is getting worse. 

OMG- his porn and chick interviews are so few and far between now! Years ago- it was almost every day!!!! I  could recite word for word what his interview was going to consist of!!! It got really old. I am sure the guys love it 

I think Howard needs to put Ricard and Sal on more- and get Benji out there doing more of his crazy interviews and "stunts" When he would scream I would DIE!!!! It is sad when we are asking for more of other people on the show- instead of Howard


----------



## Sherry E

maddhatir said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTT! I MISSED BRADLEY COOPER!!!?!!  He is so adorable. How was he? Was he closed mouthed or was he comfortable with Howard?
> 
> Yes- I am one that is not into the celeb interviews. Well actually- it all depends who the celebs is.
> 
> How about 9/11!!!? I did not turn on the news- I had Howard on when it happened and I kept listening until he went off the air. I wish I could hear that show again.
> 
> ...I am not sure of people will agree with me, but I think his show was better on terrestrial radio!!! Oh he would rant up a storm when Tom wouldn't let him do something
> 
> 
> Me too. I hated (and still hate) when people have their uninformed snarky comments about Howard- I am always defending him. I do not like when Sal or Richard go out on the streets and ask people questions about Howard and they put him down. Oh- don't get me started on that. This is the Dis boards- I tend to not have nice things to say about those kind of pea brained people.



Oh yes!  Bradley Cooper - in the studio!  He was pretty close-mouthed, but he's a big fan of the show.  At that time, he and Renee Zellweger were still together (and yet, they seemed to have broken up just a few days later), and he was not giving up any information about her.  Howard also tried to get Bradley to talk about his fling with Cameron Diaz, and he didn't.  Bradley IS a big fan of Howard's, though - he mentioned leading or organizing some pro-Howard rally back in his school days.  And Bradley seemed to acknowledge the fact that he knew - as a Stern fan - that celebrity guests who don't give up the goods are "the worst."  He really wanted to meet Howard and, at times, he was almost trying to turn the tables on Howard and interview him!

So...if it had been any other celebrity, I probably would have been annoyed that they didn't divulge some juicy info (that Howard is so good at prying out of them).  But because it was Bradley Cooper - and I looooove me some Bradley Cooper - and he is a big Stern fan, I forgave him!

Did you also miss the recent Celebrity Superfan Roundtable New York edition, with Jeff Probst, Natalie Maines, Rob Thomas (Matchbox 20), Fred Armisen (sp?) from Saturday Night Live, the Old Spice guy, Dan Patrick and some other guy I'd never heard of? Rob Thomas is a huge, huge fan of the show - so he just went up 100 notches in my book!

The reason I like the celebrity interviews (depending on who the celebrity is, of course) is because Howard has a way of getting them to reveal things that we otherwise might not have known.  Plus, they can get much mroe in-depth with their explanations (when Howard isn't interrupting them) than they can on other shows.  Nikki Sixx, Slash, Steven Tyler are all in their element when they are on Howard's show.  Even Denise Richards is better on his show than she is on any other show.  Also, it's very interesting to discover who the 'closet Stern fans' are - the ones who never speak about him in public, but when they get on the show they know exactly who Blue Iris was and who Little Lupe is.

Did you also miss the Charlie Sheen interview?

Plus, when a celebrity acts up and does something crazy or rants on tape (Pat O'Brien, Alec Baldwin, Christian Bale, Mel Gibson, Charlie Sheen), Howard gets a lot of mileage out of goofing on that stuff.  Some of the best stuff on the show comes when a celebrity has a meltdown!  I always find myself laughing right along with him (and Robin, et al.) as he dissects the various rantings of madmen!!

I also enjoy it when Howard goes to a big party and ends up mingling with all of these A-List people who he at one time slammed or goofed on.  It's funny to hear about that awkward dynamic.

Ah yes - 9/11!  You're right!  How could I have forgotten to mention that?  Dare I say, those were some of the best Stern shows for the worst possible reasons.  I listened to Howard's show during that whole thing as it happened.  In fact, I recall vividly that I was out walking to the grocery store in the early morning hours, and I was listening to Howard's show along the way, and all of a sudden he and Robin were talking about planes hitting the WTC.  It seemed surreal to hear it - especially since I was away from home and couldn't see the visuals yet.  I had to actually slow down and pay closer attention...and byt the time I got to the store, people in the checkstands were talking about what was happening, because only 2 of the 4 planes had crashed at that point, I think.

I stayed glued to Howard's show - it was a very real moment on the show.  You could hear how alarmed they all were.  The way Howard is today, he would have bolted out of the building and left.  But back then, he stuck it out and stayed on the air because it was a comfort to his fans.

I think you're right - in certain ways, the show was better when it was on terrestrial.  In other ways, not so much.  Of course, we could never get the full impact of the Pat O'Brien or Mel Gibson or Charlie Sheen recordings on terrestrial radio.  So for that reason I am glad for satellite.  I am glad for satellite in that it allows more freedom for loony guests like Courtney Love to ramble on.  BUT...in some ways it was more entertaining pre-2006.

Still, though, no matter how burnt out I get on the show - or on certain bits that go too long - I will always get irritated with people who just automatically 'have an opinion' of the show and of Howard without knowing anything!

I remember my former boss making a snide remark about Howard and Beth back in, maybe, 2005.  I told her that they had been together for 5 years, and my boss said, "That's pretty good for Howard Stern.  That's a long time to be with one girl for _him_."

I got mad.  I said, "What are you talking about?  Howard was married to one woman for, like, 20 years!  There have never been any rumors of infidelity.  They seem to be great friends and think highly of each other.  He has the utmost repsect for his ex-wife.  Beth seems to be an angel.  Howard only 'dated' other women for something like 6 months in between his wife and Beth, and now he is with Beth.  What do you mean, that 5 years is 'pretty good for Howard Stern'?  He is not the huge cad and womanizer that people seem to think he is."

My boss rolled her eyes and got snotty, and was insistent that she was right about Howard, and that he was a lowlife player...even though she had never listened to more than 5 minutes of his show in her life!


----------



## sue_gowin

maddhatir said:


> Heck- did I forget? Or have I been gone so long that I don't know he is suing Sirius?? For what? I do not think this lull he is in is from anything distracting him- he is just bored. He has been like this for a long time now and it is getting worse.
> 
> OMG- his porn and chick interviews are so few and far between now! Years ago- it was almost every day!!!! I  could recite word for word what his interview was going to consist of!!! It got really old. I am sure the guys love it
> 
> I think Howard needs to put Ricard and Sal on more- and get Benji out there doing more of his crazy interviews and "stunts" When he would scream I would DIE!!!! It is sad when we are asking for more of other people on the show- instead of Howard




From what I've read and heard, he is suing them because they've cut him out of profits. I don't quite remember everything, but I think they're saying that since they merged with XM, the contract Howard had with them is no longer valid. DON'T QUOTE ME ON THIS. I don't want people jumping down my throat for getting something wrong....but Howard is very "hush hush" about it, and only spoke about it for about 2mins when a caller asked the other day. Maybe google it????
I think I may just be making excuses for him going a little downhill....I guess I'm still in denial!!!! No matter what, I don't ever want him to leave, even if all I'm going to hear is him breathing through an oxygen tank or something.  
And yes, I totally agree....Benjy is amazing on the streets!!  They need to tap into him more often...maybe have a special or two where he interviews celebrities himself...I think he'd come up with some great questions!


----------



## Sherry E

sue_gowin said:


> From what I've read and heard, he is suing them because they've cut him out of profits. I don't quite remember everything, but I think they're saying that since they merged with XM, the contract Howard had with them is no longer valid. DON'T QUOTE ME ON THIS. I don't want people jumping down my throat for getting something wrong....but Howard is very "hush hush" about it, and only spoke about it for about 2mins when a caller asked the other day. Maybe google it????
> I think I may just be making excuses for him going a little downhill....I guess I'm still in denial!!!! No matter what, I don't ever want him to leave, even if all I'm going to hear is him breathing through an oxygen tank or something.
> And yes, I totally agree....Benjy is amazing on the streets!!  They need to tap into him more often...maybe have a special or two where he interviews celebrities himself...I think he'd come up with some great questions!



Yep, I, too, am not clear on the specifics of the lawsuit but it has something to do with profits or shares that Howard was promised after a certain period of time, I think, based on the increasing number of subscribers.  He got the initial profits he was promised, but he was supposed to get more after another period of time, and one of the arguments against Sirius is that he helped to increase their subscriber base tremendously.  When his show first came to Sirius, didn't they only have something like 500,000 or 600,000 subscribers?  He absolutely made Sirius what it is, and now they have something like 20 million people as subscribers.


----------



## maddhatir

I have to say, Norm MacDonald makes me PMSL!!!

I love the line in Billy Madison...Hey, Billy. I just had the craziest dreamHey, where's Billy? .......Hes in school, man.........Hohoohoho yeah!


----------



## NPD

This morning, David Arquette was talking about his trip to Disney World, mentioned getting on rides immediately, specifically mentioning Pirates of the Caribbean, Haunted Mansion, and Space Mountain.


----------



## sue_gowin

NPD said:


> This morning, David Arquette was talking about his trip to Disney World, mentioned getting on rides immediately, specifically mentioning Pirates of the Caribbean, Haunted Mansion, and Space Mountain.



I was going to comment on this, too!!!!! First thing I thought when he mentioned his trip - "I wonder what resort they stayed in".....anyone want to venture some guesses with me?? GF?? Maybe BLT, or FW? Hmmmm


----------



## PAcpl

Wow, I read this last page and thought I was on SFN for a minute.

I agree to a point. Now that Stern wants to be off air by 10am there seems to be a rush in the show. So you have 4 hours to fit in the news department, John Hein, guests (if Gary can book them), and Robins news so it doesn't leave much time for what made the show...the show.

But as you said you can't take away the interviews which have only gotten better with Sterns age. Chris Rock, Norm McDonald, Jessie Ventura, David Grohl, Jason Ellis, all great interviews and all within the last couple of weeks. Bradly Cooper I wasn't too thrilled with, but im sure most ladies would disagree. 

Howard has always had his spurts of happy and bitter. He is usually at his best when he is bitter. This morning when he was sticking up for Eric The Ack Actor was one of those Happy Howie moments. Happy Howie forgets all the issues he has had with him breaking commitments and letting the show down over the years. And yeah, there is no entertainment in that at all!

The 3 day a week schedule will be tough, but you learn to live with what you get. It was tough losing Billy West, Jackie, Artie, and many others over the years. But the show changes and evolves. Its great having "Announcers" now in the studio all week. That wasn't really possible before.

After all these years most of us have formed a relationship with the show. And with every relationships there are going to be ups and downs. But even during the downs I find myself laughing at 3 middle aged men comparing their coolest toys over Face Time.


----------



## eaj1228

I loved King of All Blacks giving David Arquette relationship advice.  King is one of my favorite wack packers.  

Loved hearing David Arquette talking about Disney World too.


----------



## johnsonet

sue_gowin said:


> I was going to comment on this, too!!!!! First thing I thought when he mentioned his trip - "I wonder what resort they stayed in".....anyone want to venture some guesses with me?? GF?? Maybe BLT, or FW? Hmmmm




Suite at GF. He posted a photo on Twitter and I recognized the bathroom mirror


----------



## sue_gowin

johnsonet said:


> Suite at GF. He posted a photo on Twitter and I recognized the bathroom mirror



haha right on!!!!


----------



## MelissaFromRI

I really enjoyed David Arquette sitting in on the show. He's pretty funny and fits in on the show well


----------



## D23Ry

Crazy Alice talking to the Pet Lady is pretty entertaining


----------



## johnsonet

David Arquette's laugh _cracks_ me up


----------



## liftn

Hey Now!!  Fa Fa Floooey


----------



## eaj1228

I haven't been listening to the show lately but I did hear part of the Insane Clown Posse interview.  I wasn't really listening to the interview because I was so distracted by the two(?!) guys constantly saying, "you know what i'm sayin'?"  It was so distracting.  I have a feeling it will be part of a game come Monday.  

Robin has lost it.  I have no words about her adventures in Peru.  She used to be the voice of reason and now she is the craziest one of the bunch.  I am starting to think she should get together with Riley Martin.  They would be perfect for each other.


----------



## ForAandA

Been listening for over 25 years, since the days of WNBC .  The crazy pet lady screaming all the time has to be some of the funniest stuff in a long time.

How dare Ronnie go on Bubba's show and talk about his much younger girlfriend?  Howard should of had the scoop!

Anyone from the tri-state area remember the old channel 9 show?  You tube it if you can.  Classic!


----------



## maddhatir

ForAandA said:


> Been listening for over 25 years, since the days of WNBC .  The crazy pet lady screaming all the time has to be some of the funniest stuff in a long time.
> 
> How dare Ronnie go on Bubba's show and talk about his much younger girlfriend?  Howard should of had the scoop!
> 
> Anyone from the tri-state area remember the old channel 9 show?  You tube it if you can.  Classic!



Yes!! The Channel 9 show! Remember Howard used to do Ted Kennedy and the Pee Pee dance! Priceless- those were the days!


----------



## Fly me with Balloons

Hey now!


----------



## twokids0204

Fly me with Balloons said:


> Hey now!



Love the screen name!


----------



## DisDadDoc

twokids0204 said:


> Love the screen name!



Is Eric the Midget on our boards?!


----------



## twokids0204

DisDadDoc said:


> Is Eric the Midget on our boards?!



 to the forbidden and controversial side of the DISboards Doc.


----------



## maddhatir

twokids0204 said:


> to the forbidden and *controversial side* of the DISboards Doc.



Not only are we Howard fans- we REUSE our resort MUGS!


----------



## eaj1228

Who here thinks Lady Gaga would actually show up in the studio in July?

I am not really a Gaga fan but I do think Howard would do an awesome interview.


----------



## bumble

I know this is completely random.... but I miss Hank the Angry Dwarf.

Any others out there that are missed??


----------



## twokids0204

Another vote for Hank... I often think about his incredible knowledge of rock history.

And of course (not dead but) still miss tremendously Artie.

And how could we forget...


Hello Kinison my dear friend...the say that car crash was your end...


RIP Sam.

Who don't we miss?

Blue Iris, and Jackie Martling.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

I miss Artie almost everyday 

There were times when he was more entertaining than Howard. 
Sometimes Howard sounds annoyed and sounds like he doesn't want to be on the air , Artie balanced that out for me.


----------



## eaj1228

I miss Crackhead Bob.  I never hear him on the air anymore since he moved to Texas(?).  He had the biggest heart.  I remember one time he was talking to Artie on the air and expressed real concern for him.   It was such a nice change of pace from the other wack packer's looking for a hand out.  

I miss Artie too.  When the guy was on the show couldn't be better.  I do understand Howard's reasons for not having him back.  I almost think they need to bring someone else in.


----------



## eaj1228

I haven't been listening much this week but I am watching HowardTV.  I loved hearing about Howard's parents relationship before they got married.  I love Ben and Ray Stern and think they bring out the best in the show.


----------



## Sherry E

MelissaFromRI said:


> I miss Artie almost everyday
> 
> There were times when he was more entertaining than Howard.
> Sometimes Howard sounds annoyed and sounds like he doesn't want to be on the air , Artie balanced that out for me.



Melissa - I totally agree with you.  I've already made my thoughts about Artie known in this thread, but ever since he 'left' the show, for me, the void has been huge, obvious and almost impossible to fill.  I enjoyed the show before Artie, but he made it so much better.

I think there were actually many, many, many times when Artie was funnier and more entertaining than Howard.  He had a way with telling a story that just drew me in.  And when Artie would start to get _too_ funny _too_ often or the show would become too Artie-centric, Howard would tune out and cut him off.  I think Howard had an ego thing where he didn't want Artie to steal any of his thunder, rather than seeing that it was comedy gold.  

And yet, Howard will focus big chunks of the show on peripheral people that I could not care less about.  I don't care what Steve Brandano (sp?) does.  I don't care about Jason or Will or Jared (sp?).  I don't want to hear 2 hours of yelling about what some other DJ at some other station said about him.  I am tired of a lot of elements of the show that Howard will often spend way too much time on, but when Artie would get going on a long, detailed, hilarious story, Howard would often just cut it off or not pay attention.

Many folks will not agree with me when I say this, but I actually think Artie has a much more natural, inherent ability to be funny than Howard.  Often times when Howard is on a rant or doing a 'bit,' it sounds too forced to me.  It's like Howard is trying way too hard to be what he thinks is funny, which is usually being cranky, neurotic and whiny about something. Artie didn't have to try that hard - his comedic ability just came naturally.


----------



## maddhatir

Sherry E said:


> Many folks will not agree with me when I say this, but I actually think Artie has a much more natural, inherent ability to be funny than Howard.  Often times when Howard is on a rant or doing a 'bit,' it sounds too forced to me.  It's like Howard is trying way too hard to be what he thinks is funny, which is usually being cranky, neurotic and whiny about something. Artie didn't have to try that hard - his comedic ability just came naturally.



AAAAAaaaaa-men!

I have not listened in months. You are right, it does seem Howard is forcing it. I am just bored.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

eaj1228 said:


> I haven't been listening much this week but I am watching HowardTV.  I loved hearing about Howard's parents relationship before they got married.  I love Ben and Ray Stern and think they bring out the best in the show.



Howard's parents crack me up 



Sherry E said:


> Melissa - I totally agree with you.  I've already made my thoughts about Artie known in this thread, but ever since he 'left' the show, for me, the void has been huge, obvious and almost impossible to fill.  I enjoyed the show before Artie, but he made it so much better.
> 
> I think there were actually many, many, many times when Artie was funnier and more entertaining than Howard.  He had a way with telling a story that just drew me in.  And when Artie would start to get _too_ funny _too_ often or the show would become too Artie-centric, Howard would tune out and cut him off.  I think Howard had an ego thing where he didn't want Artie to steal any of his thunder, rather than seeing that it was comedy gold.
> 
> And yet, Howard will focus big chunks of the show on peripheral people that I could not care less about.  I don't care what Steve Brandano (sp?) does.  I don't care about Jason or Will or Jared (sp?).  I don't want to hear 2 hours of yelling about what some other DJ at some other station said about him.  I am tired of a lot of elements of the show that Howard will often spend way too much time on, but when Artie would get going on a long, detailed, hilarious story, Howard would often just cut it off or not pay attention.
> 
> Many folks will not agree with me when I say this, but I actually think Artie has a much more natural, inherent ability to be funny than Howard.  Often times when Howard is on a rant or doing a 'bit,' it sounds too forced to me.  It's like Howard is trying way too hard to be what he thinks is funny, which is usually being cranky, neurotic and whiny about something. Artie didn't have to try that hard - his comedic ability just came naturally.



I agree 100% 
Artie's humor was effortless , Howard actually sounds like he's trying too hard sometimes. Howard needs to go back to just being himself.
Unfortunately , Howard just seems to be a cranky , rich old man now


----------



## twokids0204

MelissaFromRI said:


> Howard just seems to be a cranky , rich old man now



Isn't he?


----------



## MelissaFromRI

twokids0204 said:


> Isn't he?



Yeah , I guess so 

I must not find cranky , rich old men funny


----------



## PHLtoMCO

I'm a super fan from Philly!  So happy he resigned!


----------



## eaj1228

I just finished listening to Howard interview Octomom.  I am kinda disappointed.  Therapy really did a number on him because I thought he would lay into her.  I am glad he let some callers set that woman straight.  She drives me nuts.


----------



## maddhatir

eaj1228 said:


> I just finished listening to Howard interview Octomom.  I am kinda disappointed.  Therapy really did a number on him because I thought he would lay into her.  I am glad he let some callers set that woman straight.  She drives me nuts.



He is turning into a real wuss. I wish the therapy would help him get over his selfishness. He is always %$#@&ing about not wanting to go somewhere or attend a function and who did not make THEIR plans to suit HIM. I wonder how long Beth will put up with that crap- Allison had the right idea. ugh. 

Another thing I dislike about him is that he crucifies everyone on the show for their likes. Does he realize HE is in the minority about most things? And kiss @$$ Robin goes right a long with him, no matter how stupid he sounds. 

I honestly have reached the point where I can care less what he has to say. I remember the days when I had to have every (terrestrial) radio on in the house so I did not miss a word he was saying. Not any more.


----------



## eaj1228

Big Artie news!!

http://www.tmz.com/2011/07/13/artie...ack-directv-sports-nick-dipaolo-baby-gorilla/

I wonder what Howard will say?  I wish Artie was coming back to the Stern show.  I love Artie but I don't know if I could listen to him without Howard.  The dynamic between Howard, Robin, Artie, and Fred was radio magic.


----------



## twokids0204

eaj1228 said:


> Big Artie news!!
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/07/13/artie...ack-directv-sports-nick-dipaolo-baby-gorilla/
> 
> I wonder what Howard will say?  I wish Artie was coming back to the Stern show.  I love Artie but I don't know if I could listen to him without Howard.  The dynamic between Howard, Robin, Artie, and Fred was radio magic.



I would definitely give it a listen... 

Artie rocks!

Here's a pic from when I saw him 2 (or 3) years ago...


----------



## eaj1228

When I grow up I want to be Howard Stern so I can take a two week vacation, go back to work for 3 or 4 days, and then take another week vacation.  I get Howard works hard but lately when I turn on the show I am more surprised to hear a new show rather than a best of repeat.  

I am still a fan but I had to cut Howard TV from my cable.  It just doesn't deliver enough new content to justify the cost.  Especially since I know I could catch anything from the show in a replay.


----------



## PAcpl

eaj1228 said:


> When I grow up I want to be Howard Stern so I can take a two week vacation, go back to work for 3 or 4 days, and then take another week vacation.  I get Howard works hard but lately when I turn on the show I am more surprised to hear a new show rather than a best of repeat.
> 
> I am still a fan but I had to cut Howard TV from my cable.  It just doesn't deliver enough new content to justify the cost.  Especially since I know I could catch anything from the show in a replay.



Yeah, I have been listening to Stern for years, but this new schedule is leaving me disinterested as well. Stern used to be part of my routine, now that I can't count on it I am finding other things to keep me entertained.


----------



## Sherry E

Count me in as one of the frustrated listeners.  This schedule is totally killing any remaining interest I have in the show.

First of all, can we really even say that Howard works hard anymore?  He doesn't need to work to earn a living anymore.  He is financially set for life.  He pretty much lets us all know in a variety of ways that he doesn't need to be doing a radio show and is basically just throwing us a bone by showing up at all.  He gets antsy at the 3-hour point in the show and starts rushing it along or tuning out - that is, when he decides to do a show.  He takes vacation every chance he gets.  He doesn't want to be there.  That's obvious to me.

What irritates me is the way the schedule is handled and how we don't get any forewarning as to when they will be doing shows and when they will be out.  I realize that Sirius probably does not want Howard to announce which weeks he will be gone or which days he will be gone because they don't want to lose tons of customers for large chunks of time...or forever.  

But it drives me nuts when Howard is gone for two weeks, then comes back for a week or two and then is suddenly gone again.  I would rather they take the entire summer off, 2 weeks for Christmas and New Year's and a week for Thanksgiving, take any other expected holidays off, and then do 4-show/4-day weeks the entire rest of the year than to have this haphazard schedule.  It would be easier to figure out when they would be there that way.  This is not free, terrestrial radio anymore.  This is a paid satellite radio service and I feel like we - as paying subscribers - have a right to know when they will be there and when they won't, ahead of time.  Even if they only did 30 shows a year, I think we deserve to know when those shows will be.

And let's not forget that Labor Day is coming up - surely, Howard and the gang will have to take a full week off for that.  Or will they?  Maybe they won't?

There have been times when I thought it would be a 3-show week and it ended up being a 4-show week.  Then there have been times where I was sure they would do 4 shows that week and instead they only did 3.  There was even a time or two when I expected them to be gone the whole week because they were gone on a Monday, and I found out later that they had actually done a show on Tuesday!  But because the schedule is so scattered and hit-or-miss, I get tired and bored with trying to keep up with it.  It's getting to the point where it is not even interesting to me anymore because it takes too much effort to figure out when Howard will or won't be doing a show!  

Also, on another note - because of the recent discussions about Artie on the air and Howard totally closing up about Artie, even though Artie has now made it known that he _wants_ to talk and wants to be on the show (just as a guest), here is what I think:

I think Howard must be afraid to have Artie on the show (and has outright forbidden it) because someone, somewhere along the line, may have accused him of triggering Artie's problems or making them worse.  At the very least, I think someone may have accused Howard of ignoring Artie and not helping him or being a true friend.  I just have a strong, strong feeling that this happened.  And if I am right, then Howard probably took that criticism (and blame) very personally, obviously, and has decided that he can never have Artie on the show again - even to talk about what happened and even though Artie wants to come on - because he is too afraid of triggering something or being blamed by other people that he "didn't do enough" to help Artie.

I was reading between the lines of the very little that Howard said regarding Artie last week, but I am thinking that someone in Artie's camp - perhaps Artie's mom or sister, or maybe Dana or one of Artie's male friends - was the one who cast blame on Howard and made him think that anything Howard said or did was going to send Artie over the edge.  Howard probably did not expect that reaction from anyone.  It's not Howard's fault, of course - we all know this - but because Artie idolized Howard so much, perhaps some of Artie's 'people' felt that Howard should have done more to help him, or at least not put him in situations that may trigger his disease.  They probably wanted someone to blame, and Howard was an easy scapegoat.

So I think Howard will not have Artie on the air because he is afraid of the repercussions and negativity directed at him if he does.


----------



## Ed J

Me and Fa Fa flo-hi.

Fan


----------



## twokids0204

Ed J said:


> Me and Fa Fa flo-hi.
> 
> Fan



Looks like you touched him - hope you disinfected that hand.


----------



## D23Ry

When is Arte's show starting up? Do we know what channel he is going to be on? With all these vacations Howards been taking, i am looking forward to arties show more and more (assuming it is on 5 days a week). Hopefully it delivers.


----------



## airhead

I subscribe to Sirius because of the howard stern show. Lately,everytime I put his show on its some old repeat show,which we have heard numerous times. I think I have had enough and I'm (finally)ready say goodbye to Howard and the gang. Sad that the show has lost its appeal for me. I think Howard should've ended his show and not renew his contract.Ya know that old saying," leave the party while you're havin' fun". I would rather remember how good the show was than remember that the show became a boring mess of repeats.

Now,what's this I read about Artie and his new show???????


----------



## twokids0204

airhead said:


> I subscribe to Sirius because of the howard stern show. Lately,everytime I put his show on its some old repeat show,which we have heard numerous times. I think I have had enough and I'm (finally)ready say goodbye to Howard and the gang. Sad that the show has lost its appeal for me. I think Howard should've ended his show and not renew his contract.Ya know that old saying," leave the party while you're havin' fun". I would rather remember how good the show was than remember that the show became a boring mess of repeats.
> 
> Now,what's this I read about Artie and his new show???????



Artie appeared on another radio show a couple weeks ago, and apparently he has been offered a show with Nick DiPaolo (I believe).

But it's not on Sirius, not actually sure where it's going to be.


----------



## airhead

twokids0204 said:


> Artie appeared on another radio show a couple weeks ago, and apparently he has been offered a show with Nick DiPaolo (I believe).
> 
> But it's not on Sirius, not actually sure where it's going to be.



Thanks. I'll be watchin' this thread for the Artie show info!!


----------



## maddhatir

Ed J said:


> Me and Fa Fa flo-hi.
> 
> Fan



Ed- where was Fla-fla appearing at in NJ? 

Sherry- Howard hates confrontation. He will avoid it at all cost. He is a wimp. He can dish it out, but cannot take it. Especially if it is some heavy stuff. That might be part of the reason he is avoiding the Artie situation. Howard is such a jerk off to everyone. I am so over him. I have not listened for months and just the other day I thought I would pop in and see what he was up to-- oh, he was up to...... a vacation LOL. Another repeat. 

I just decided that tomorrow I am downgrading my Sirius subscription. I am not wasting another dime on Howard. I was die-hard for close to 25 years and I am spent. He should have left Sirius with his fans wanting more. Now? I can care less what he is doing. 

By the way- you might want to check out this site to keep track of what he is doing- it *might* give you a head's up as to when he is going on vacation.
http://www.marksfriggin.com/index2.htm


----------



## Ed J

That photo was taken at the ocean county library. I went to see Arty and Gary when they did their book signings there. 

Gary did about 20 minutes worth of reading from his book, then took questions for about 1/2 an hour, then you stood on line to get your book signed. 

Arty did about a 1/2 hours worth of stand up and then answered questions.   Then the same wait in line to get your book signed. 

Hats off to both of them as the library charges 10 or 20 bucks (not sure my sister watches for this kind of stuff and always get the tix) a seat and they sell out fast. The money raised is for the library to keep. It's win win for everyone involved.


----------



## eaj1228

Who saw David Arquette's Baba Booey shout out on Dancing With The Stars tonight?  It kinda made my night.  Lots of celebrities try to distance themselves from the show.  David embraced it.  

My am super upset.  I let my brother borrow my car last night and someone smashed my window and stole my sirius radio.  Trips to and from work are not as fun without Howard, Fred, Robin, and Gary.  I had to listen to regular radio and I kept glancing at where my radio was mounted when I wanted to change the station.  Luckily I called Sirius to cancel my subscription and they are sending me a new radio for around $20.  I had to share the awesome customer service experience.


----------



## eaj1228

Big Artie news!!

http://www.tmz.com/2011/09/28/artie...o-show-directv-audience-network-howard-stern/

I can't wait to give his show a listen.  I really wish he was back on Stern though.


----------



## twokids0204

eaj1228 said:


> Big Artie news!!
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/09/28/artie...o-show-directv-audience-network-howard-stern/
> 
> I can't wait to give his show a listen.  I really wish he was back on Stern though.



I would listen to that! 

Hopefully it's on Sirius.


----------



## D23Ry

says arte's show starts oct. 3 (monday). anyone know what station?


----------



## PAcpl

According to this article it will air from 10pm-1am, but it doesn't say what station(s). Says the show will be replayed on DirecTV, but still no channel. 

http://www.deadline.com/2011/09/howard-stern-sidekick-artie-lange-and-nick-dipaolo-to-launch-sports-radio-show-october-3/


----------



## AnnieDroid

People of Earth...how are you?

Yay, Stern fans! I think being disgruntled about the show comes with the territory XD I'm 29 and have been listening since I was 12 and it really does become a part of your life when you listen more or less every day.

I'm excited to hear more about Artie's new show and to hear it. I'm not exactly on pins and needles or anything though..he's been gone so long I can wait a little longer. I just hope he's doing better health-wise.

One of the things that's been cracking me up lately has been the door slamming sound effect that Fred plays. It's just comedy gold to me.

Over the last few years I've gotten to just really enjoying the moments where everyone's talking together and funny conversations crop up. Like when it was discovered that Robin's office was a disaster zone and they went through all the things that were in her office and she tried to defend what was in there.. "I like dead flowers!"


----------



## richmo

I'm not thrilled with "best of" shows, but some of them have been entertaining.  This week, I'm just going to skip it.  I've often felt that one thing about the show that does not hold up over time are rebroadcasts of Robin's news.  Heck, I even turn it off sometimes when live; her lack of preparation really turns me off.  Actually, one of the suggestions I would have had for the show before the new contract would be to run it for 3 hours (maybe 7:00-10:00 in the  east) and throw out the news segment...I'm not suggesting they should get rid of Robin; I think she contributes as a sidekick, but, to me, the news segment just doesn't add to the show.

Anyway, hopefully they'll be back live next week...


----------



## sue_gowin

richmo said:


> I'm not thrilled with "best of" shows, but some of them have been entertaining.  This week, I'm just going to skip it.  I've often felt that one thing about the show that does not hold up over time are rebroadcasts of Robin's news.  Heck, I even turn it off sometimes when live; her lack of preparation really turns me off.  Actually, one of the suggestions I would have had for the show before the new contract would be to run it for 3 hours (maybe 7:00-10:00 in the  east) and throw out the news segment...I'm not suggesting they should get rid of Robin; I think she contributes as a sidekick, but, to me, the news segment just doesn't add to the show.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully they'll be back live next week...



Agreed. It drives me crazy when she's scrambling through her papers trying to find the story. When she mis-pronounces a name, I want to scream.


----------



## maddhatir

And who could believe that "the news" used to be the best part of the show back in the day!? It was hilarious on terrestrial radio back in the 90s. 

I still haven't listened since the last time I was here- it has been a VERY long time.

So- what is he saying about the kids on Wall Street? Is he %$#@&ing about them interfering with traffic? I know he hates the parades b/c of that LOL.


----------



## Sherry E

maddhatir said:


> And who could believe that "the news" used to be the best part of the show back in the day!? It was hilarious on terrestrial radio back in the 90s.
> 
> I still haven't listened since the last time I was here- it has been a VERY long time.
> 
> So- what is he saying about the kids on Wall Street? Is he %$#@&ing about them interfering with traffic? I know he hates the parades b/c of that LOL.



Oh, Howard hasn't been saying anything about the Wall Street kids because - surprise surprise!! - he has been on vacation this week.  (What else is new?)  Since Columbus Day is on Monday, I'm sure he will be off that day too.

Robin often gets facts, names and information incorrect in her news reporting, but I feel it is made worse by Howard's constant rushing.  He is so antsy to leave the air at 10 a.m. on the dot that he rushes and ignores half of what she says anyway.  It seems to be an unnecessary segment most of the time these days.

I think that, since Howard and Robin talk about the daily events during the show as it is, they should only have her do the news one day a week.  It's not necessary to do the news every day when Howard is barely paying attention anyway, and they have such limited airtime.

Also, I hate it when they finally get George Takei back on the show - and it seems to be forever in between visits from him now - and it's only a 3-day week.  Can't Howard AT LEAST force himself to do a 4-day week when George is there?

I swear, Howard is really just 'phoning it in' so much of the time now.  The fact that he always seems like he wants to hurry and get out of there coupled with the fact that there are soooooooo many vacations is really, really killing my interest in listening to the show more and more over time.  The show is losing so much momentum for me and I am beginning to not even care when it's on anymore!


----------



## maddhatir

Oh Sherry LOL- I came back here to ask you all if you heard Howard say anything about going to OWS tomorrow- but I guess not if he is on vacation. 

I am watching the live stream and reading the chat- someone posted on there that Howard will be at OWS tomorrow at 4:30. I am NOT saying this is true- just repeating what I read. I can bet is it bogus- I can't see Howard going into the city during his vacation and speaking to a bunch of kid who haven't showered in 3 weeks LOL. He might catch bed bugs or something LOL


----------



## MelissaFromRI

I forgot to ask if anyone caught Artie on Letterman on Friday night ? Artie was awesome as always. 
I find it really sad that nobody wants to acknowledge his existence anymore


----------



## twokids0204

MelissaFromRI said:


> I forgot to ask if anyone caught Artie on Letterman on Friday night ? Artie was awesome as always.
> I find it really sad that nobody wants to acknowledge his existence anymore



D'oh... missed that.

Sucks when Howard doesn't promote Artie's appearances.


----------



## Sherry E

MelissaFromRI said:


> I forgot to ask if anyone caught Artie on Letterman on Friday night ? Artie was awesome as always.
> I find it really sad that nobody wants to acknowledge his existence anymore



I had no clue he was on, Melissa!  And the funny thing is that I was just thinking recently that Artie would probably appear on a talk show or two to promote that radio show he is doing, and I wanted to be sure to not miss it if he did.  (I haven't heard the radio show, either, because I don't know where to find it!  I don't have DIRECTV, so if that's where it is playing I will miss it.)

And yet...I missed Artie's Letterman appearance anyway!

Okay, that's what YouTube and Hulu are for.  I will just browse the Web and find Artie's Letterman segment.

How did Artie look and sound?  Did he appear to be 'changed'?  He was always very good at acting as though he was fine and sober, and even sounding that way.  He was able to hide his addictions behind that "chubby, disheveled, funny guy" exterior pretty well.  Other addicts are much more obvious in _showing_ their problems on their faces, literally.  So I never know what to make of Artie when he seems and sounds healthy because he is a master at covering up what's really happening.

As I said in this thread before, I have a strong hunch that Howard's virtual lack of acknowledgment of Artie goes beyond Howard's usual narcissism and disinterest.  Let's face it - Howard is a guy that is very self-involved and I don't know if he has a great deal of concern for too many people's lives or problems if they don't directly involve him.  Even when Artie was on the show, if Artie was on a roll with a funny story and was stealing too much of the limelight, Howard would change the subject.  I don't think his ego could take someone else being more entertaining than he is, even if it was very good for the show.

BUT, in Howard's defense (setting his rampant narcissism and self-involvement aside), I suspect that people in Artie's life - such as Artie's mom, sister, maybe Dana, maybe whoever the current girlfriend is, etc., - ended up making some comments to Howard or possibly laying blame on him in some way, for contributing to Artie's problems.  I just have a feeling that maybe the people in Artie's life did not initially blame Howard but then, over time, they may have made remarks that somehow implied Howard knew what was happening with Artie and turned a blind eye, or that the show pushed him over the edge.  You know how people are when they are upset and looking for answers - sometimes they will unfairly lash out and cast blame on people.

I am not saying Howard DID turn a blind eye intentionally or that any of Artie's issues were his fault - he is not Artie's parent, and I'm sure he never would have wanted Artie to get to the point he got to...almost dead.  But I think that someone, somewhere along the line, may have made Howard _feel_ guilty for not doing anything to help Artie, or making him feel like he somehow triggered Artie's problems, or whatever....and Howard probably freaked out and has now detached himself from Artie completely because he is so paranoid that he is going to send Artie over the edge.

It is very odd that Howard won't even have Artie on the show to let him promote his new show - or even just to call in and let the fans hear his voice.  He implied that he won't have Artie on because it wouldn't be good for Artie's mental state - but I feel like it would probably be cathartic for Artie to at least say something publicly on the show.  If he is doing Letterman, he can certainly call into Howard's show.  Heck, Artie could call in to The Wrap-Up Show, with Gary and John H, if not the Howard Stern Show itself.  He could call into Geek Time, with Ralph and John H.  I would be happy with that too!  

But Howard won't let Artie call in or appear on any Stern-related shows, I suspect.  I doubt we will even hear Artie on Greg Fitzsimmons' show.  There is obviously some kind of moratorium on Artie appearances on any of Howard's channels.  So that implies that Howard is either very angry and feeling betrayed about something and is just shutting Artie out, *OR* it implies that someone got to Howard and blamed him for something about Artie, and Howard now feels like he has to completely stay removed from all things Artie because he doesn't want to contribute to the problem.

That's my hunch!


----------



## eaj1228

I just got back from two weeks at Disney World and haven't listened to the show at all.  When I was in line at Hollywood Studios last week I heard a woman complain about how Howard might be the new judge on America's Got Talent and how they were going to pay him a boat load of money and move the show to New York.  I never watched America's Got Talent but would tune in if Howard was a host.  He can be brutal and it would provide so much material for the radio show.


----------



## eaj1228

I was so in awe of Howard's interview with Chaz Bono.  I only heard bits and pieces of it but was amazed at Howard's ability of asking blunt and off the wall questions while keeping Chaz at ease.  He is such an amazing interviewer.


----------



## The Hodge

Whoa whoa whoa, stop the clock!

Stern fans and Disney World Fans? That is the greates thing EVER!

Now I fit in somewhere!


----------



## twokids0204

*Howard Stern signed with America's Got Talent....*

Thoughts?


----------



## sue_gowin

twokids0204 said:


> *Howard Stern signed with America's Got Talent....*
> 
> Thoughts?



SOOOOOO excited!!!! Today may have been one of the best Howard shows in a really really long time!!! The energy and everything was perfect. And Robin actually brought ME to tears when she opened Howard's gift. Very touching. But ya...very excited for "AGT"!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay...my honest thoughts (positive and negative) are:

1.  I have to admit - I watch "American Idol."  I can't stand "America's Got Talent."  I wish Howard were joining "American Idol" instead of "America's Got Talent."  AGT is, like, the worst one out of all of these types of shows - specifically because it has all kinds of ridiculous people like jugglers and people who blow water out of their eyelids and all that crap.  I am kind of annoyed that now I feel like I have to tune in to watch AGT.

2.  I think Howard will only last one full season on AGT - either he will get sick of it and start complaining about how the show's producers are cheating him out of money, OR 'America' will complain too much and the producers will feel like Howard needs to go.

3.  I hope Sharon stays on AGT because I think it would be great to see Howard mix it up with her (they know each other so there is a certain chemistry).  I still would rather see Howard mixing it up with Steven Tyler and Jennifer Lopez on "American Idol," but I hope Sharon stays with AGT.

4.  Thank the heavens - new material for the radio show!  Howard's show has been in dire need of some new life breathed into it - I'm sorry, but I can't take much more of the same old bits that we have been hearing for the last year.


----------



## GrnMtnMan

Anybody else hear Howard talk about speaking with Bob Iger for a while at the Jimmy Kimmel party?  I only heard the beginning of what he was saying, but it sounded like he was going to suggest Iger run for president....


----------



## twokids0204

GrnMtnMan said:


> Anybody else hear Howard talk about speaking with Bob Iger for a while at the Jimmy Kimmel party?  I only heard the beginning of what he was saying, but it sounded like he was going to suggest Iger run for president....



Head that too...

He's had dinner with Iger in the past, he always has good things to say 'bout him.

I think Howard is a closer Disney fan as well (or I'd like to think so)...


----------



## eaj1228

In about 3 weeks I will be participating in a 69 flight stairclimb called the Big Climb to benefit the Leukemia and Lymphomia Society.  Every once in a while when I have something going on in my real life it somehow incorporates into my dreams.  

I finally had my first Big Climb dream.  I got separated from my team and got stuck at a bar on the fourth floor with Dominic Barbara from the Stern show.  Probably my most bizarre dream ever.  The thing I keep wondering is why Dominic??  He hasn't been on the show in forever.  Why not someone I either really love like Fred, Gary, Robin or Howard.  Even out of the wack packers I love Crackhead Bob or Mary Ann from Brooklyn.  

Anyone else ever had a weird Stern show related dream?


----------



## eaj1228

One of my biggest Stern show gripes is the amount of overkill about stupid stuff.  Today I was listening and I had to turn the station because I was so sick of the Elle/Ellie McPherson gaffe Sal made.  Sal's an idiot!!  We get it!!  Can we move on?  We only get three shows a week now.  Do we have to spend a show on Sal mispronoucing someones name?


----------



## sue_gowin

I personally love when they pick on one person for an hour!!! I think that's what the show's all about - them goofing on each other!!! I've recently been zoning out a lot when they have a guest in (one of them was Elle McPherson, it was soooo boring!) I also don't get why people are sick of Benji, I think he's absolutely hilarious! Him and JD could have their own show and I would listen daily!!!


----------



## PAcpl

sue_gowin said:


> I personally love when they pick on one person for an hour!!! I think that's what the show's all about - them goofing on each other!!! I've recently been zoning out a lot when they have a guest in (one of them was Elle McPherson, it was soooo boring!) I also don't get why people are sick of Benji, I think he's absolutely hilarious! Him and JD could have their own show and I would listen daily!!!



I have to agree!! More passive aggressive hostility towards Gary for attending the Springsteen concert Stern paid for please!


----------



## Sherry E

It's funny.  We all like different things and dislike different things about the show.  What some people think is working really well is what other people think is tired and stale.

For me, I am still listening because, as I've said many times, I've been hanging in here for the last 21 years and I feel like I have to see it through to the bitter end.  But also, I find myself getting sick of the show and not wanting to listen to it for chunks of time - even with only 2 or 3 shows a week!!  (Next week there are only 2 shows - Tuesday and Wednesday.)

I'm in the camp where I really enjoy it when Howard has famous people/guests on the show because I think it brings in an interesting, different dynamic, while also bringing out a side of that celebrity that we don't usually get to hear.  Some of the guests rise to the occasion and really surprise me with how well they roll with the show and answer every question (especially if they are big fans).  Other guests surprise me by being incredibly hostile or non-communicative.  I like hearing what Howard brings out in them - good or bad.  I also like hearing how Howard handles the guests he really respects and personally admires - or the guests he personally knows - as opposed to the guests he doesn't know at all and could not care less about.  There is a difference in the way he questions them.

I am also in the camp of thinking that Howard dwells on "bits" way too long.  It is overkill for me.  No matter which bit it is - goofing on Sal, J.D., Gary, Ronnie, talking in his parents' voices, etc. - it goes on way, way too long for my taste.  I end up turning off the radio because I don't care.  And then, somehow, when they finally hit upon something interesting that I want to hear, it ends abruptly!

I think that there are some fundamental things that everyone expects from the Stern show, but I also find myself wanting the show and Howard to evolve a little bit more, just as people evolve over time, while still keeping an edge and being rule-breaking.  For example, it is not funny to me when Howard goofs on Dick Clark (after his New Year's Rockin' Eve shows, Howard always goofs on his speech).  I find it incredibly cruel and unnecessary now, and it makes me turn off the radio.  We all know Howard is not this mean, cruel, horrible guy to people in real life - so it's not funny to me that he is pretending to be mean and cruel on the air.  See what I mean?


----------



## sue_gowin

Sherry E said:


> For example, it is not funny to me when Howard goofs on Dick Clark (after his New Year's Rockin' Eve shows, Howard always goofs on his speech).  I find it incredibly cruel and unnecessary now, and it makes me turn off the radio.  We all know Howard is not this mean, cruel, horrible guy to people in real life - so it's not funny to me that he is pretending to be mean and cruel on the air.  See what I mean?



Could not agree with you more! When he crosses that line into "overboard hostile" I can't listen, either. There's no need for that. On a separate note, Howard impersonating his parents is my favourite thing ever...I could listen to it all day! I still think that one story he did when his parents were locked in with no heat a couple of winters ago is gold! One more thing...when he talks about his bathroom routine (ie. last week when he described in detail how he uses his wet wipes after a #2) I cry laughing...and I mean tears-running-down-my-face-and-I-can't-breathe kind of laughing!


----------



## eaj1228

I think I am going to take back my comment about being sick of the "Sal is stupid" overkill.  I heard the replay today about the problems with the spelling in the show archives.  Sal's spelling test was classic.  It kind of reminded me of the good old days when the show had a budget for contests and they always had these dumb strippers spell words like pamphlet.  They should have a spelling bee between Sal and Miss Howard Stern.  I believe spelling was one of her strengths during the "World's Dumbest Stripper" contest and if she is able to beat Sal he will never be able to live it down. 

I loved some of the contests they had on terrestrial radio and I feel that is the one thing that is lacking with satellite radio.


----------



## PAcpl

eaj1228 said:


> I loved some of the contests they had on terrestrial radio and I feel that is the one thing that is lacking with satellite radio.



I agree and I think most of the staff would agree too. Sirius just doesn't have the budget to do so. They have even commented on air about it a few times.


----------



## AppleDGang

Bump.  Hey Now.


----------



## Sherry E

Does anyone here follow Artie on Facebook or Twitter?  

I'm not a big Twitter person, but I think I joined the Artie Lange Facebook page about 3 years ago.  I'm not sure if there has been a single post on that page in the last 2-3 years - until the last couple of weeks, that is!  

All of a sudden, Artie has discovered social networking.  Last night, he was on a roll on Facebook, posting silly photo after photo after photo, with his trademark Artie humor.  I have to admit - after all that has happened with him, and the fact that he is not allowed on Howard's shows/channels now (which you know must hurt him), it was nice to see him being a goofball, _seemingly_ in good spirits.  Apparently, from what Artie says, he is also on Twitter too, tweeting up a storm.

I'm not sure if Artie was the one doing the actual typing of the Facebook status updates last night, but they were coming fast and furious.  Someone else may have been typing as Artie dictated, but you can tell it is Artie's humor and that he was behind the posts.


----------



## eaj1228

Saw an ad for AGT last night featuring Howard and I can't wait to watch it.  I never watched AGT before but I am getting antsy for the premiere.  I agree with Robin and think the world will fall in love with Howard once they see him on AGT.  I loved hearing the Howard 100 new report that featured people who were clearly not Howard fans who enjoyed him judging AGT.  

Whenever Howard talks about how he is on the show to judge and not be the entertainment he sounds exactly like his father.  Am I the only one who thinks that?  

I really enjoyed the replay this week with Artie as Mr. 143.  I felt so bad for Sal but it was so funny.


----------



## twokids0204

eaj1228 said:


> Saw an ad for AGT last night featuring Howard and I can't wait to watch it.  I never watched AGT before but I am getting antsy for the premiere.  I agree with Robin and think the world will fall in love with Howard once they see him on AGT.  I loved hearing the Howard 100 new report that featured people who were clearly not Howard fans who enjoyed him judging AGT.
> 
> Whenever Howard talks about how he is on the show to judge and not be the entertainment he sounds exactly like his father.  Am I the only one who thinks that?
> 
> I really enjoyed the replay this week with Artie as Mr. 143.  I felt so bad for Sal but it was so funny.



I've been saying for a while.... the world will fall in love with Howard once they see him here.


----------



## PHLtoMCO

I travel for work and Howard gets me thru my long commutes.  I hate the weeks he is only on 2 days/week, but I guess it's better than nothing!  Can't wait for AGT to start but Howard is already talking about it SO much!  I can't imagine how much he will be discussing it on air once it starts to air!


----------



## eaj1228

I totally agree about Howard talking about AGT too much.  Is it wrong that part of me was happy his lawsuit was dismissed because it brought back the old angry Howard.  I love hearing him riled up about things.


----------



## eaj1228

I had to drop off my friend at the airport this morning and got to hear part of the show.  Did anyone else hear Jason talk about Ralph?  He wanted his own car to pick him up to go to the airport to take him to comic con rather than share with Jason and Steve!!  He freaked out at comic con because a staffer/intern who paid his own way to go and help out Geek Time either screwed up his coffee order or took to long to get it.  His sense entitlement kills me.  I wonder what kind of blackmail he has on Howard.


----------



## PHLtoMCO

eaj1228 said:


> I had to drop off my friend at the airport this morning and got to hear part of the show.  Did anyone else hear Jason talk about Ralph?  He wanted his own car to pick him up to go to the airport to take him to comic con rather than share with Jason and Steve!!  He freaked out at comic con because a staffer/intern who paid his own way to go and help out Geek Time either screwed up his coffee order or took to long to get it.  His sense entitlement kills me.  I wonder what kind of blackmail he has on Howard.



Ralph is seriously so annoying, but then again so is Jason.  I didn't catch it.  I'll have to listen on Best of the Week tomorrow


----------



## Ed J

The killa Charisma interview was the best thing I've heard in a while, the kid was a hoot


----------



## eaj1228

Ed J said:


> The killa Charisma interview was the best thing I've heard in a while, the kid was a hoot



I loved it!!  It was nice hearing Howard giving some fatherly advice.


----------



## eaj1228

Who else caught Howard on AGT?  I thought he was great.  I never watched AGT before but had the biggest smile on my face during the show pretty much because I was so excited about Howard.  I think he was fair but I would not have put the father daughter act through to Vegas.  They were cute but not a million dollar act. 

Did anyone else catch the radio show yesterday?  Jimmy Kimmel was in and mentioned that he saw Artie at the SNL afterpary.  It seemed to have thrown Howard through a bit of a loop.  Howard was wondering what Artie was doing at the SNL afterparty and how that could impact his recovery. 

I am so worried about Robin.  She has a growth on her bladder and has to use a catheter.  I really hope it isn't serious.  Has any key player on the show ever had to deal with a major health crisis other than Artie and his drug issues?  

On to a lighter topic.. Who thinks that bet including Ronnie and Richard will happen?  If you haven't listened to the show lately please do.  This bet is so dirty I am worried that if I post specifics about it I will be forever banned from disboards.  I think Ronnie will flake out.


----------



## PAcpl

eaj1228 said:


> Who else caught Howard on AGT?  I thought he was great.  I never watched AGT before but had the biggest smile on my face during the show pretty much because I was so excited about Howard.  I think he was fair but I would not have put the father daughter act through to Vegas.  They were cute but not a million dollar act.



He talked a lot about how "soft" he was on that show and how all the judges got much harder as they moved on to different cities. That father daughter act went viral on YouTube. Which is nice, but it belongs on YouTube, not in Vegas.



eaj1228 said:


> Did anyone else catch the radio show yesterday?  Jimmy Kimmel was in and mentioned that he saw Artie at the SNL afterpary.  It seemed to have thrown Howard through a bit of a loop.  Howard was wondering what Artie was doing at the SNL afterparty and how that could impact his recovery.



I did catch that, but it seems like whenever anyone brings Arties name up Stern gets thrown for a loop and changes the subject fairly quickly. I am not saying anything condescending, but it happens. Knowing Sterns personality it is probably guilt, a lot of people blame Stern for not stepping in sooner with the Artie situation. I dont think you can blame him though, Howard isn't in tune with other peoples feelings. He is hardly in tune with his own!



eaj1228 said:


> I am so worried about Robin.  She has a growth on her bladder and has to use a catheter.  I really hope it isn't serious.  Has any key player on the show ever had to deal with a major health crisis other than Artie and his drug issues?



Yeah, Robin is in a tough situation. Hope for the best! She is strong woman, she will get through it!



eaj1228 said:


> On to a lighter topic.. Who thinks that bet including Ronnie and Richard will happen?  If you haven't listened to the show lately please do.  This bet is so dirty I am worried that if I post specifics about it I will be forever banned from disboards.  I think Ronnie will flake out.



I hope Ronnie flakes out. This goes back to the bet with Scott and.....well you remember the one. I didn't like that bet and I don't like this one. And I already think Noel Petermen is a creep, if he sponsors this he will just repulse me!!


----------



## Sherry E

As one of the moderators on this board (even though I moderate a different forum and not this particular forum), I can definitely confirm - no specifics on "the bet" will be appropriate for discussion on the DIS, *eaj1228*.  You were correct to not get specific!  

Yep, I heard the Artie references yesterday.  I listen to the show every day (even though I am really hanging on by a thread because the show is not the same to me as it was when I was really into it).  I feel I have to see it through to the bitter end, but it's rough because I am bored a lot of the time. 

I've said it before in this thread, a few times.  I am fairly positive that Howard's weird treatment of the Artie subject over the last couple of years (as opposed to how he has no trouble discussing Jackie or other Stern show defectors) has to do with some sort of blame he has received.  I have a feeling that, behind the scenes, someone in Artie's camp - maybe Artie's mom, maybe Artie's sister, maybe Artie's people - must have blamed Howard for not doing more to help Artie.  Of course it is not Howard's responsibility to save Artie, but there are people who probably wanted Howard to step up and be more proactive in noticing Artie's problems because Artie idolized Howard so much.

Howard has said many times that he is detached from feelings about people, and that everything is meaningless to him (those are his own words).  You can tell that this is largely true.  He's not just being funny when he says that.  While Artie's behavior on the show was catching everyone else's attention (including Robin, Gary, etc.), Howard stayed blissfully unaware and he now maintains the attitude of ignorance - that he didn't see or know what was happening.  That's because he wanted to stay ignorant, disengaged and detached.  

Again, it was and is not Howard's responsibility to save Artie or help Artie or anything like that, but he probably received blame for not doing anything.  That is my strong guess.  So now he doesn't even want to talk about Artie at all - even in a compassionate, caring way - because it's a touchy subject.  He won't have Artie on the show.  No one else (like Gary and Jon Hein) can have Artie on their shows.  I don't even think Greg Fitzsimmons is allowed to have Artie on his show!  I _think_ Artie has been banned from all shows on both Howard channels, other than what we hear of him in the replays of the old shows.  I could be wrong on that, but I don't think Artie has been on any of the shows on either channel since the incident, and there are people who would love to have him on as a guest.

Did anyone see my post from a couple of weeks ago about Artie suddenly being very active on Facebook and Twitter?  He is hilarious.  If you don't follow Artie on Facebook or Twitter, check him out when you get a chance.

I watched only a portion of AGT, just to see some of what Howard did.  Honestly, I can't stand that show.  I watch the singing competition shows, but as soon as AGT starts getting into crazy stuff with bird ladies and ventriloquists and mimes and magicians and strippers and all of that...I tune out.

I wish Howard had joined one of the singing shows and not AGT.  I don't think I am going to be able to stick with AGT all season long, while all of the non-singing people go through their performances!  I suspect I will probably just tune in here and there, to pick up a random Howard critique or two, and then change the channel.


----------



## JimShockz

eaj1228 said:


> Who else caught Howard on AGT?  I thought he was great.  I never watched AGT before but had the biggest smile on my face during the show pretty much because I was so excited about Howard.  I think he was fair but I would not have put the father daughter act through to Vegas.  They were cute but not a million dollar act.
> 
> Did anyone else catch the radio show yesterday?



We have been big fans of Howards since the 80s ,can always count on the shock jock for fun.

-JH


----------



## twokids0204

I agree with the moderator. The bet is just to be referred to as the "the bet". 
And no, I don't think it'll ever happen. 

As for Howard on AGT. I had no doubt that Howard would be an awesome and fair judge.


----------



## airhead

Sherry E said:


> As one of the moderators on this board (even though I moderate a different forum and not this particular forum), I can definitely confirm - no specifics on "the bet" will be appropriate for discussion on the DIS, *eaj1228*.  You were correct to not get specific!
> 
> Yep, I heard the Artie references yesterday.  I listen to the show every day (even though I am really hanging on by a thread because the show is not the same to me as it was when I was really into it).  I feel I have to see it through to the bitter end, but it's rough because I am bored a lot of the time.
> 
> I've said it before in this thread, a few times.  I am fairly positive that Howard's weird treatment of the Artie subject over the last couple of years (as opposed to how he has no trouble discussing Jackie or other Stern show defectors) has to do with some sort of blame he has received.  I have a feeling that, behind the scenes, someone in Artie's camp - maybe Artie's mom, maybe Artie's sister, maybe Artie's people - must have blamed Howard for not doing more to help Artie.  Of course it is not Howard's responsibility to save Artie, but there are people who probably wanted Howard to step up and be more proactive in noticing Artie's problems because Artie idolized Howard so much.
> 
> Howard has said many times that he is detached from feelings about people, and that everything is meaningless to him (those are his own words).  You can tell that this is largely true.  He's not just being funny when he says that.  While Artie's behavior on the show was catching everyone else's attention (including Robin, Gary, etc.), Howard stayed blissfully unaware and he now maintains the attitude of ignorance - that he didn't see or know what was happening.  That's because he wanted to stay ignorant, disengaged and detached.
> 
> Again, it was and is not Howard's responsibility to save Artie or help Artie or anything like that, but he probably received blame for not doing anything.  That is my strong guess.  So now he doesn't even want to talk about Artie at all - even in a compassionate, caring way - because it's a touchy subject.  He won't have Artie on the show.  No one else (like Gary and Jon Hein) can have Artie on their shows.  I don't even think Greg Fitzsimmons is allowed to have Artie on his show!  I _think_ Artie has been banned from all shows on both Howard channels, other than what we hear of him in the replays of the old shows.  I could be wrong on that, but I don't think Artie has been on any of the shows on either channel since the incident, and there are people who would love to have him on as a guest.
> 
> Did anyone see my post from a couple of weeks ago about Artie suddenly being very active on Facebook and Twitter?  He is hilarious.  If you don't follow Artie on Facebook or Twitter, check him out when you get a chance.
> 
> I watched only a portion of AGT, just to see some of what Howard did.  Honestly, I can't stand that show.  I watch the singing competition shows, but as soon as AGT starts getting into crazy stuff with bird ladies and ventriloquists and mimes and magicians and strippers and all of that...I tune out.
> 
> I wish Howard had joined one of the singing shows and not AGT.  I don't think I am going to be able to stick with AGT all season long, while all of the non-singing people go through their performances!  I suspect I will probably just tune in here and there, to pick up a random Howard critique or two, and then change the channel.



ITA. I try to listen to his show,but I think I'm done. My finger has been on the "kill switch" for awhile but I also want to see it to the end. I have listened to Howard Stern since the beginning. Just not good anymore. IMO,he never should have signed a contract to continue.I never believed his head was in it.


----------



## suzimar57

DH and I have been Howard fans since the early 80s

love that he's a judge on AGT!


----------



## joncorr3

wacamole

I've been saying it for days.


wacamole..


----------



## eaj1228

joncorr3 said:


> wacamole
> 
> I've been saying it for days.
> 
> 
> wacamole..



I wish disboards had a "like" button.


----------



## twokids0204

joncorr3 said:


> wacamole
> 
> I've been saying it for days.
> 
> 
> wacamole..



Awua....

wacomole... Awua....wacomole.


----------



## eaj1228

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entertainment/2012/05/kathie-lee-gifford-asks-martin-short-about-wife-unaware-shes-dead/

I read the story above and all I could think about was how much I can't wait for Howard to go on a Kathie Lee rant on Monday!!  Poor Martin Short.  Howard did a rant about Kathie Lee a while back and I loved it.


----------



## D23Ry

eaj1228 said:


> Who else caught Howard on AGT?  I thought he was great.




I have to say I thought howard was great on AGT, but....its just not my kind of show. I found most acts just annoying and the crowd annoying. i don't know, maybe its just me, but i'm not really into the reality tv stuff. those competitions seem ridiculous. I can't name one previous winner, are they really stars after? eh.


----------



## twokids0204

eaj1228 said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entertainment/2012/05/kathie-lee-gifford-asks-martin-short-about-wife-unaware-shes-dead/
> 
> I read the story above and all I could think about was how much I can't wait for Howard to go on a Kathie Lee rant on Monday!!  Poor Martin Short.  Howard did a rant about Kathie Lee a while back and I loved it.



Wow!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, this is sort of off-topic, and yet _not_ off-topic at the same time, as it is Howard-related.  It's something Howard has mentioned on the radio show several times in the last 6 months.

"_Breaking Bad_," the TV show.  Thoughts?  Has anyone here seen it?  I am sooo anxious to know what you all think, and if you have watched it!

I have to admit - sometimes I like a lot of the goofy, mindless, fun, harmless, guilty pleasure-type shows & movies that Howard likes ("American Idol," "The Bachelor," "The Real Housewives," etc.).  Sometimes he watches things that I cannot stand.  And sometimes he bashes movies that I love (Howard is no Disney fan, for example, and I am)!

So I was hesitant to give "Breaking Bad" a try after hearing Howard rave about it (once he finally caught onto it, after Robin encouraged him).  For some reason, that show was never marketed well, or the basic premise of the show didn't hook me in when I read about it.  It's been on TV since 2008, and I just watched my first "Breaking Bad" episode a few weeks ago, after Howard said it was the best show on TV.

And.  I.  LOVE.  It.  

What a show!  Howard and Robin are not exaggerating when they say "Breaking Bad" is amazing.  Not only is there top-notch acting from every single actor on that show, including the supporting cast (there are some great villains, too!), but the writing is so good that it keeps things moving along to where it rarely gets boring.  There are some "_OMG!  I can't believe that just happened_" moments throughout the series...things that you don't really expect.

The first season of "Breaking Bad" is probably the weakest.  The very first episode is not the thing that reeled me in at all.  I actually started out by watching a couple of random episodes from the middle of Seasons 2 & 3.  Those are what hooked me in.  Then, I went back and watched all of the seasons, back to back, and am currently watching them again to gear myself up for the Season 5 debut on July 15.  Seasons 2, 3 and 4 are the best - but even Season 1 has some good stuff in it.  

Now I have to see how this series ends!  The main character - Walter White - is surely one of the most complex characters on TV.  A bad guy and a good guy at the same time.  He's done awful things, and it cannot end well for him in the long run...and yet, you can't help but hope that he somehow prevails!

Howard was definitely not off the mark in his praise of this show.  If you don't already watch it, you should!


----------



## Ed J

Heisenberg 

I just finished season 3, best series I've watched in a long time. The way they end shows you just can't wait for the next, and the strage twists and turns, good stuff.


----------



## Sherry E

Ed J said:


> Heisenberg
> 
> I just finished season 3, best series I've watched in a long time. The way they end shows you just can't wait for the next, and the strage twists and turns, good stuff.



Yes, Heisenberg!  I love the Heisenberg hat and shades, too! 

The thing is, Walt is not a great guy when he is being Heisenberg, but he is a great guy when he is being a family man.  In fact, he even has some genuine affection for Jesse at times.  Jesse is a rather sympathetic character underneath the addiction.  Walt cares for him.  You can tell there is a conscience underneath all of the bad stuff.

Season 3 was awesome.  Season 4 is just as good, if not better!  Wait until you get through Season 4 (if you haven't seen any of it already)!

Gus is a great villain.  Those creepy cousins/brothers who frowned and never spoke were great.  Tuco was a great, crazy villain.  Hank could easily be written as a thoroughly obnoxious cop that Walter hates, but Hank is kind of likable and funny.  Hank's partner at the DEA is funny.  It's a great, great cast!

When Bryan Cranston won Emmys for playing Walter in 2008, 2009 and 2010, I was grumbling, "Eh...it's that dad from 'Malcolm in the Middle' again, in a new role.  It's probably much ado about nothing."  Now that I've seen "Breaking Bad," I'm thinking, "He'd _better_ be nominated and _win_ the Emmy this year for Season 4!  He will be robbed if he does not win!"

For anyone who has not seen "Breaking Bad" yet, but has heard Howard and Robin talk about it being the best TV show, I would suggest not starting with the very first episode.  It almost seems more comedic in the pilot (sort of).  Just to pick some shows at random to recommend, from various seasons, some great ones are "ABQ" from Season 2; "Box Cutter," "Crawlspace" and "Face Off" from Season 4...and I could go on.  Oh, and then there is the one with the turtle, which you have to see to believe!

It's a great, great show!


----------



## eaj1228

Did anyone watch AGT tonight?  My brother is voting for Big Barry just because he wants to see Howard go nuts if he makes it through the next cut.  I think Howard is doing an awesome job as a judge and I can't wait to hear his latest stories when he comes back to the radio show.


----------



## eaj1228

http://www.tmz.com/2012/07/17/artie-lange-arrested-paris-france/

I heard a rumor that Artie would be appearing on the Stern show in November to promote his new book.  When I read this story it makes me doubt that Howard would let it happen now.


----------



## metalis4ever

Hey Now....just seeing this thread...Just wanted to throw my name out there as another Stern fan


----------



## bdklein

Fan from the mid-80"s from WNBC.


----------



## twokids0204

bdklein said:


> Fan from the mid-80"s from WNBC.



W-Ennnnnn-BC


----------



## Sherry E

I am so tired of this show.  Howard rarely talks about anything I want to hear - he wastes so much time on stuff I have no interest in at all - and when there is finally something I am interested to hear comments on, such as the finale of _The Walking Dead_, he won't talk about it!  Ugh.

Robin asked him if she could please talk about TWD and Howard nixed it.  He said that it would have to wait until next week...except that next week he will be taping AGT.

Robin said something like, "So that means that we'll never have this conversation" and Howard basically changed the subject.

The thing is, Howard is a huge _Walking Dead_ fan.  Robin is a huge fan.  Many, many, many of Howard's listeners are huge fans of that show.  People want to talk about TV shows and current events *while they are still current and relevant*, and while the audience is excited to hear other opinions on these events.  

Howard's refusal to talk about TWD (even though he watched the finale) is because...why?  Because some people in the back office haven't seen it yet?  Who cares?  Get with the program!  People are talking about it now on other sites.  NOW is when people want to talk about it - not in 2 weeks.

Howard won't even remember what happened on TWD finale in 2 weeks, and then he will grumble about it being old news and no one cares about it anymore.


----------



## eaj1228

Loved the special this past week.  Especially Howard's thoughts about the OJ Simpson sentencing and Paris Hilton's jail time.  It had me in stitches.


----------



## twokids0204

eaj1228 said:


> Loved the special this past week.  Especially Howard's thoughts about the OJ Simpson sentencing and Paris Hilton's jail time.  It had me in stitches.





I also liked how he stopped a serial killer, and insane father from acting out on his step daughter.


----------



## TheOptiMystic

Another Stern fan here. Actually, between Howard and Lino Rulli ("The Catholic Guy") on the Catholic Channel, those are the only two reasons I keep paying for my SiriusXM subscription. And, yes, I know that's a crazy combination of two extremes. LOL.


----------



## twokids0204

TheOptiMystic said:


> Another Stern fan here. Actually, between Howard and Lino Rulli ("The Catholic Guy") on the Catholic Channel, those are the only two reasons I keep paying for my SiriusXM subscription. And, yes, I know that's a crazy combination of two extremes. LOL.



Disney and Stern is already an extreme combination...


----------



## Farps

Been listening to Howard for 20+ years. Said that I wasn't going to pay for radio but found myself installing a satellite radio in my truck while listening to his very last show on terrestrial radio on K-Rock. Go figure...


----------



## TheOptiMystic

twokids0204 said:


> Disney and Stern is already an extreme combination...



HA! Yes, this is true.


----------



## Mac4life30

Love Stern!!! Does anyone know (maybe its already mentioned here) but is Robin back in the Studio?  It sounds like she is but I am not sure.


----------



## richmo

Mac4life30 said:


> Love Stern!!! Does anyone know (maybe its already mentioned here) but is Robin back in the Studio?  It sounds like she is but I am not sure.



Not sure, but I don't think so.  Think she's still doing the ISDN thing


----------



## Mac4life30

Wow its been over a year!!!

I thought she was back since guest sometimes comment on how she looks. I know they can also get a camera in her apartment but I thought for sure she would be back.


----------



## bdklein

Sherry E said:


> I am so tired of this show.  Howard rarely talks about anything I want to hear - he wastes so much time on stuff I have no interest in at all - and when there is finally something I am interested to hear comments on, such as the finale of The Walking Dead, he won't talk about it!  Ugh.
> 
> Robin asked him if she could please talk about TWD and Howard nixed it.  He said that it would have to wait until next week...except that next week he will be taping AGT.
> 
> Robin said something like, "So that means that we'll never have this conversation" and Howard basically changed the subject.
> 
> The thing is, Howard is a huge Walking Dead fan.  Robin is a huge fan.  Many, many, many of Howard's listeners are huge fans of that show.  People want to talk about TV shows and current events while they are still current and relevant, and while the audience is excited to hear other opinions on these events.
> 
> Howard's refusal to talk about TWD (even though he watched the finale) is because...why?  Because some people in the back office haven't seen it yet?  Who cares?  Get with the program!  People are talking about it now on other sites.  NOW is when people want to talk about it - not in 2 weeks.
> 
> Howard won't even remember what happened on TWD finale in 2 weeks, and then he will grumble about it being old news and no one cares about it anymore.



Although he's had some good guests over the past couple of months.  But generally agree. Best is listening to Stern Show Shuffle


----------



## twokids0204

Mac4life30 said:


> Love Stern!!! Does anyone know (maybe its already mentioned here) but is Robin back in the Studio?  It sounds like she is but I am not sure.



I don't think she is back...

The other day she dissapared, and Howards said something like "We lost Robin" and then "oh, there she's back".


----------



## bdklein

twokids0204 said:


> I don't think she is back...
> 
> The other day she dissapared, and Howards said something like "We lost Robin" and then "oh, there she's back".



She is not back.  And no info if she ever will.


----------



## Mac4life30

bdklein said:


> She is not back.  And no info if she ever will.



Wow!! Its like throw us a bone or something. I mean Will had cancer everyone was told, Sal had a cancer scare everyone was told. Perhaps her wishes are not to tell anyone but how long can she be away without an explanation.


----------



## Sherry E

Mac4life30 said:


> Love Stern!!! Does anyone know (maybe its already mentioned here) but is Robin back in the Studio?  It sounds like she is but I am not sure.



As others mentioned above, she is definitely not back in the studio.  I have to admit, sometimes you can barely even tell she is not in the studio because she is on her game and she isn't missing a beat.  

Other times, however, it is blatantly obvious that Robin is not there because Howard will suddenly address Robin and...silence.  No answer.  He will say, "Robin?"  No answer.  She just vanishes for chunks of time.  I think it was today that Howard was referencing Robin to one of the girls in the Biggest Fan contest, and Robin was obviously not listening because she didn't jump in with what would have been her usual comeback or commentary.  She always says that when she disappears it's a problem with the microphone or the connection, or something suddenly came up or whatever, but I wonder.  I guess I wonder if this is all because she is still very ill, or if this is just vanity on her part (maybe she doesn't want to be seen by anyone when she looks unwell or something?).  However, she does go out from time to time, I think.

There is a certain dynamic between Howard and Robin and between the guests and Robin when Robin is actually in the studio -- and now, if a guest refers to Robin it seems weird because we know the guest cannot see her.




bdklein said:


> Although he's had some good guests over the past couple of months.  But generally agree. Best is listening to Stern Show Shuffle



I agree -- Howard has had a lot of good guests last year and this year.  He kind of alluded to the sudden wave of guests not long ago when he said he used to wait for the guests to approach him if they wanted to be on the show.  He would not try to actively get them on the show.  Now he has put Gary to work as far as actually seeking out guests and trying to get them -- and it is working in many cases.

I know that a lot of people don't like the celebrity guests on the show because they feel that Howard is selling out or whatever, since he used to rag on celebs so much in the old days.  Personally, I like the celebrity guests and the interviews that come from their appearances.  I like hearing about what went on and who was at Jimmy Kimmel's parties.  I love listening to the dynamic between Howard and the guests in studio, to see which ones he really clicks with and which ones he can't connect with on any level (like Mel Gibson's ex-girlfriend, for example).  Now that he goes longer with these interviews than he used to, he really is able to get more out of the guests and make them feel more comfortable.  The results are often very rewarding for the listeners, I think.  Plus, this is all good practice for Howard in case he does decide to take on a late night talk show hosting gig in the future.

Some of the interviews are really in-depth, and when Howard actually stops talking for a second and listens to the answers rather than cutting them off, you know that he is really interested in what the guests have to say (maybe he is a big fan).  In other interviews, like Scott Thorson, Howard is impatient and rushing through, cutting off the sentences before they are two words in, etc.  It's easy to tell he isn't really all that fascinated with the guest when he barely lets them speak!

As a woman, I am patiently waiting for another Bradley Cooper appearance!  He was on 3 times between 2011 and 2012 so it's time for a 2013 appearance too, I think!

Also, now that the final 8 episodes of "Breaking Bad" are coming up (thank the heavens for that; I cannot wait!), I am hoping Howard will allow discussion on the show and not prohibit Robin from discussing the episodes as the series winds down!  She already tried to talk a little bit about the first episode of the final 8 (their staff got an advanced copy), and she said Howard was "in for a treat" when he finally watched it -- and Howard shut her down by talking about "Ray Donovan" instead.


----------



## metalis4ever

twokids0204 said:


> Disney and Stern is already an extreme combination...





TheOptiMystic said:


> HA! Yes, this is true.



I can one up that extreme combination 

Disney - Stern - Metal


----------



## TheOptiMystic

metalis4ever said:


> I can one up that extreme combination
> 
> Disney - Stern - Metal



I'm down with that trio combination myself! \m/


----------



## metalis4ever

TheOptiMystic said:


> I'm down with that trio combination myself! \m/



Awesome!!! 

BTW so far on today's show the Wendy Scramble Game was hilarious....


----------



## eaj1228

The Wendy Scramble game was so funny.  The answers were correct and incorrect so randomly.  I was playing along in my car and I think I have better odds of winning the lotto then getting every answer correct on that game.  I hope they bring that game back.

Today I heard Howard and Robin act out the Carlos Danger/Sydney Leather transcript three times! Howard seemed so uncomfortable reading those text messages. I would love if Gary read his pitch to get Anthony Weiner on the show.  It sounded like they had a pretty friendly relationship.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

Birthday Bash thoughts ???


----------



## twokids0204

MelissaFromRI said:


> Birthday Bash thoughts ???



Thought it was awesome! 

Especially loved the David Letterman interview, and also thought Jimmy Kimmel did an excellent job keeping the show moving.

Tan Mom sucks!!!!

Also liked todays show, with all Howards thoughts on the show. Oh, and here's hoping he fires Benjy!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

My thoughts on the Birthday Bash, based on listening to the show and looking at various photos posted by the guests online (in no specific order, but just as they pop into my head) are:

1.  Jewel, Jenny McCarthy and Maria Menounos looked beautiful.  Sarah Silverman also looked really good;

2.  I think the David Letterman interview was very interesting, but it brought the momentum down a few notches.  It would have played better in the studio.  Up to that point the mood was festive and fast-paced, but apparently the audience in the Ballroom was tuning out when Dave and Howard were talking;

3.  Where was Stern Mega Fan David Arquette?  Very odd that he wasn't there;

4.  I wish that Artie had made a surprise appearance -- even via video.  This year it will be 5 years --  - since he last appeared on the show, even though he was officially fired in 2010.  I think it would have been awesome, and touching, to see him there in some way;

5.  Being a huge _Breaking Bad_ geek I was beyond thrilled that Bryan Cranston was there!;

6.  I will always love Jon Bon Jovi and Steven Tyler, but my favorite musical performances of the night were John Mayer (with whom I am normally not all that impressed, but I thought he was fantastic), Adam Levine (great song choice that really showed off his talent) and Dave Grohl (I think he is so talented and I love that he did the second song specifically because he remembered that it reminded Howard of his dad);

7.  I thought that Jeff Ross and Joan Rivers were hilarious;

8.  Since Robin revealed her cancer story to the world last year (even though most folks guessed it before that), that explained why she was never in the studio.  However, now that she is supposedly all better/in remission (she looked fine at the Bash -- not sick), why is she never in the studio now?;

9.  Lena Dunham was great;

10.  The Kathie Lee Gifford video was great;

11.  John Stamos addressing the infamous night that he and Rebecca spent with Howard and Beth many years ago was great; 

12.  Robert Downey Jr. is so cool; and

13.  I love the different odd pairings of celebrities (even some that were not announced as being there, but were in the audience) that I've seen in photos from that night -- Larry King with Katie Couric and Jenny McCarthy; Steven Tyler with Heidi Klum; Lena Dunham and Zach Braff; Lorne Michaels with Jimmy Fallon and Seth Meyers; Dave Grohl with Slash; Larry King and Kathy Griffin; Natalie Maines with Tan Mom; Sandra Bernhard, Dr. Drew and Andy Cohen, etc.


----------



## richmo

Sherry E said:


> My thoughts on the Birthday Bash, based on listening to the show and looking at various photos posted by the guests online (in no specific order, but just as they pop into my head) are:
> 
> 1.  Jewel, Jenny McCarthy and Maria Menounos looked beautiful.  Sarah Silverman also looked really good;
> 
> 2.  I think the David Letterman interview was very interesting, but it brought the momentum down a few notches.  It would have played better in the studio.  Up to that point the mood was festive and fast-paced, but apparently the audience in the Ballroom was tuning out when Dave and Howard were talking;
> 
> 3.  Where was Stern Mega Fan David Arquette?  Very odd that he wasn't there;
> 
> 4.  I wish that Artie had made a surprise appearance -- even via video.  This year it will be 5 years --  - since he last appeared on the show, even though he was officially fired in 2010.  I think it would have been awesome, and touching, to see him there in some way;
> 
> 5.  Being a huge _Breaking Bad_ geek I was beyond thrilled that Bryan Cranston was there!;
> 
> 6.  I will always love Jon Bon Jovi and Steven Tyler, but my favorite musical performances of the night were John Mayer (with whom I am normally not all that impressed, but I thought he was fantastic), Adam Levine (great song choice that really showed off his talent) and Dave Grohl (I think he is so talented and I love that he did the second song specifically because he remembered that it reminded Howard of his dad);
> 
> 7.  I thought that Jeff Ross and Joan Rivers were hilarious;
> 
> 8.  Since Robin revealed her cancer story to the world last year (even though most folks guessed it before that), that explained why she was never in the studio.  However, now that she is supposedly all better/in remission (she looked fine at the Bash -- not sick), why is she never in the studio now?;
> 
> 9.  Lena Dunham was great;
> 
> 10.  The Kathie Lee Gifford video was great;
> 
> 11.  John Stamos addressing the infamous night that he and Rebecca spent with Howard and Beth many years ago was great;
> 
> 12.  Robert Downey Jr. is so cool; and
> 
> 13.  I love the different odd pairings of celebrities (even some that were not announced as being there, but were in the audience) that I've seen in photos from that night -- Larry King with Katie Couric and Jenny McCarthy; Steven Tyler with Heidi Klum; Lena Dunham and Zach Braff; Lorne Michaels with Jimmy Fallon and Seth Meyers; Dave Grohl with Slash; Larry King and Kathy Griffin; Natalie Maines with Tan Mom; Sandra Bernhard, Dr. Drew and Andy Cohen, etc.  There



Very nice writeup!  I haven't heard the whole show yet and I hope they replay it some more and it would be nice to see a video.  I have seen some of the pics.

Robin has been back in the studio for a couple months now.  I think she started back the week after she made the announcement.  As far as I know, she's been in ever since.


----------



## Sherry E

richmo said:


> Very nice writeup!  I haven't heard the whole show yet and I hope they replay it some more and it would be nice to see a video.  I have seen some of the pics.
> 
> Robin has been back in the studio for a couple months now.  I think she started back the week after she made the announcement.  As far as I know, she's been in ever since.




Thank you!

Certain Howard-related sites picked up on Robin being out of the studio again, and that was what first clued me in.  So I started paying really close attention and I realized those other sites were right.

Robin was in the studio right around the time she was promoting her book and coming out with the cancer story, and then not too long after that she was back on the ISDN line from home again.  Sometimes it is really obvious that she is not there because Howard will call her name or mention her and she doesn't reply.  Sometimes a random guest will say something like "I _hear_ Robin..." but you can tell that he/she is not looking at/seeing her.  

One time -- just before they went on Christmas break -- Howard was saying to Robin that he couldn't figure out how to get something to her (a gift, I assume) because he'd have to make a trip out there or bring it somewhere.  It was clear that he was saying that because she wasn't in the studio.

They've got the technology fine-tuned well enough to where the sound quality is not that much different when Robin is in-studio as opposed to what it's like when she is at home.  The only thing is that, because of that fact, I can't figure out whether she occasionally comes into the studio for maybe a day or two, then immediately goes back home for the next week, or if she is home all the time now.  She is often not in the studio, though. 

I can see where Robin wanted to be at the Birthday Bash -- that was a big deal -- but I am wondering if she is still not completely well, or is still undergoing some sort of treatment that necessitates staying home.  Maybe she is just worn out and tired, and now that there is no Howard TV she doesn't need to be on camera.  I hope she's okay.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

Sherry E said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Certain Howard-related sites picked up on Robin being out of the studio again, and that was what first clued me in.  So I started paying really close attention and I realized those other sites were right.
> 
> Robin was in the studio right around the time she was promoting her book and coming out with the cancer story, and then not too long after that she was back on the ISDN line from home again.  Sometimes it is really obvious that she is not there because Howard will call her name or mention her and she doesn't reply.  Sometimes a random guest will say something like "I _hear_ Robin..." but you can tell that he/she is not looking at/seeing her.
> 
> One time -- just before they went on Christmas break -- Howard was saying to Robin that he couldn't figure out how to get something to her (a gift, I assume) because he'd have to make a trip out there or bring it somewhere.  It was clear that he was saying that because she wasn't in the studio.
> 
> They've got the technology fine-tuned well enough to where the sound quality is not that much different when Robin is in-studio as opposed to what it's like when she is at home.  The only thing is that, because of that fact, I can't figure out whether she occasionally comes into the studio for maybe a day or two, then immediately goes back home for the next week, or if she is home all the time now.  She is often not in the studio, though.
> 
> I can see where Robin wanted to be at the Birthday Bash -- that was a big deal -- but I am wondering if she is still not completely well, or is still undergoing some sort of treatment that necessitates staying home.  Maybe she is just worn out and tired, and now that there is no Howard TV she doesn't need to be on camera.  I hope she's okay.



Maybe getting to the studio in the lousy winter weather is too much of a pain


----------



## Belle61513

Hey now!


----------



## airhead

Still love the show! Its not as good as it used to be,but I can't shut it off! Not yet...


----------



## twokids0204

Sherry E said:


> My thoughts on the Birthday Bash, based on listening to the show and looking at various photos posted by the guests online (in no specific order, but just as they pop into my head) are:
> 
> 1.  Jewel, Jenny McCarthy and Maria Menounos looked beautiful.  Sarah Silverman also looked really good;
> 
> 2.  I think the David Letterman interview was very interesting, but it brought the momentum down a few notches.  It would have played better in the studio.  Up to that point the mood was festive and fast-paced, but apparently the audience in the Ballroom was tuning out when Dave and Howard were talking;
> 
> 3.  Where was Stern Mega Fan David Arquette?  Very odd that he wasn't there;
> 
> 4.  I wish that Artie had made a surprise appearance -- even via video.  This year it will be 5 years --  - since he last appeared on the show, even though he was officially fired in 2010.  I think it would have been awesome, and touching, to see him there in some way;
> 
> 5.  Being a huge _Breaking Bad_ geek I was beyond thrilled that Bryan Cranston was there!;
> 
> 6.  I will always love Jon Bon Jovi and Steven Tyler, but my favorite musical performances of the night were John Mayer (with whom I am normally not all that impressed, but I thought he was fantastic), Adam Levine (great song choice that really showed off his talent) and Dave Grohl (I think he is so talented and I love that he did the second song specifically because he remembered that it reminded Howard of his dad);
> 
> 7.  I thought that Jeff Ross and Joan Rivers were hilarious;
> 
> 8.  Since Robin revealed her cancer story to the world last year (even though most folks guessed it before that), that explained why she was never in the studio.  However, now that she is supposedly all better/in remission (she looked fine at the Bash -- not sick), why is she never in the studio now?;
> 
> 9.  Lena Dunham was great;
> 
> 10.  The Kathie Lee Gifford video was great;
> 
> 11.  John Stamos addressing the infamous night that he and Rebecca spent with Howard and Beth many years ago was great;
> 
> 12.  Robert Downey Jr. is so cool; and
> 
> 13.  I love the different odd pairings of celebrities (even some that were not announced as being there, but were in the audience) that I've seen in photos from that night -- Larry King with Katie Couric and Jenny McCarthy; Steven Tyler with Heidi Klum; Lena Dunham and Zach Braff; Lorne Michaels with Jimmy Fallon and Seth Meyers; Dave Grohl with Slash; Larry King and Kathy Griffin; Natalie Maines with Tan Mom; Sandra Bernhard, Dr. Drew and Andy Cohen, etc.



My favorite musical performance, was Sarah Silverman / Natalie Maines.

As for the audience tuning out the Letterman interview, Howard addressed it on his radio show, that the audience was having a hard time hearing the talking moments. 

I do agree that Artie should have been there. As for David Arquette, have to admit it didn't even cross my mind. I wonder if he's in rehab or something.

I also think Imran Khan shoulda' been there... the whole "notarized note" was good schtick for the air, but come on Howard! You caved and let Bobo in...


----------

